# RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION - UNDERWHELMED THREAD



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The picture shows Miz as champion. Hope that's a sign to come.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

No Randy Orton?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



MC 16 said:


> The picture shows Miz as champion. Hope that's a sign to come.


Haha oh WWE. I edited it. Although do we want to see Miz doing the same thing with the IC title again? 

The show should be highly nostalgic.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This seems like its going to be a overload of stuff. This could turn into them just trying to cram everything in the time frame.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*










That fucking poster :ti

Is Vince this delusional?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

If you're WWE, I can't fucking IMAGINE why you'd want the guy who you want to be your next FOTC losing to anyone on a show as big as the 25'th anniversary of Raw, but especially a loser like The Miz. I don't care if it's with interference or not, that's not a good look. For that reason, I'm gonna assume that Roman retains and we go into this Roman vs Brock match as a title vs title match.

If they give it to Miz, I don't know what they're thinking. We've seen him do the IC title act a million times. There's nothing exciting, original or fresh about it, and he'll do nothing with the title, but it's their company. If they want to humiliate Roman, go for it.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Such a weird decision to do this on a go home show before a PPV. Oh well it'll probably be a fun show to watch while not likely offering anything too heavy.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Clique said:


> Haha oh WWE. I edited it. Although do we want to see Miz doing the same thing with the IC title again?
> 
> The show should be highly nostalgic.


I'm kind of optimistic that Miz would actually defend the title this time rather then just hold it without doing anything.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

AJ on Raw :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The legends with current day Raw wrasslers.

:mark:


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

*How I would Book RAW 25*

How pleasurable to book a show like this. I'm attempting to book this show with all the guest names included, I won't be specific about location because we know that it's gonna air from two locations. I know it ain't perfect and I've missed I reckon a fair few of today's talent but I suppose I just don't know how's you fit them on ahead of the talent being touted and promoted for the show. 

*Jim Ross and Jerry Lawler welcome us to the show. 

*Segment 1 - Brock Lesnar and Paul Heyman promo. 

~ Hypes the Rumble and tonight's show.
~ Explains that no one on tonight's show could ever beat Brock Lesnar and he's the most dominant figure in pro wrestling history. 
~ Vince McMahon comes out and says for tonight, he's gonna give Lesnar a new opponent to warm up before the Rumble. Someone he's never faced or obviously beaten, but it will be for the WWE Universal Championship. It will be a last man standing match. He brings out Brooklyn Brawler. 
~ Ref rings the bell, match is about to start and then the glass shatters and Stone Cold Steve Austin is here. He says to McMahon he was invited and given the freedom to do whatever he wants, since WWE wanted the rattlesnake here tonight. So SCSA overrules McMahons match and gives Lesnar a different opponent. 'Against the first ever undisputed champion'.

*Segment 2 - Brock Lesnar Vs. Chris Jericho (last man standing) for the WWE Universal Championship
~Chris Jericho's music hits and he smashes Brock in the back with a chair from behind, does so with Heyman. Pulls out tables, kendo sticks, etc. 
~ Match goes for a good 20 minutes. Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn interrupt Jericho when he's got Lesnar in the walls, Braun and Kane interfere, clean house. Destroy Lesnar by throwing him through the table and ends with a Jericho title victory. Brock doesn't make the count. 

*Segment 3 - McMahon, Angle, Stephanie look on in shock. Discuss what does this mean for the Royal Rumble main event? 

Segment 4 - D-Generation X promo. 
~Usual DX shtick. 
~Interuppted by the Balor Club. 
~Triple H says he's thrilled they're here and all but aren't they a little short on numbers?
~AJ Styles evens out the numbers with his return.
~Goes straight to HBK. Stare down. Places his title on HBKs shoulder. 'Well since ya don't wrestle anymore and you're in MY wrestling ring, you may as well hold the champs gold'. 
~Too Sweets Finn, Gallows and Anderson.
~Triple H gets serious and asks him who does he think he is? 'Well AJ, I'm not retired'. HHH walks right up to AJ. Stare down. Gallows and Anderson sucker punched by the NAO. And they all start brawling. HBK and Finn, HBK and AJ, HHH and Finn. 
~Shane McMahon and Daniel Bryan come out. They don't want their champion injured before the RR match.
~SCSA makes another match. Right NOW. Triple H Vs. AJ Styles for the WWE Championship.

Segment 5 - AJ Styles Vs. Triple H for the WWE Championship. 
~AJ gets a clean victory over Triple H. They shake hands and too sweet at the end. 

Segment 6 - Dudley Boyz announced as HOFers. Lesnar comes out pissed and destroys them. Heyman says he ain't leaving until he gets his rematch, tonight.
~Kurt Angle keeps sending jobbers out to restrain Brock. Brock kills everyone. Kurt tells Jericho to go out and defend the title against Brock right now. Stephanie interrupts and tells Kurt he lacks leadership and she'll resolve this. 

Segment 7 - Million Dollar Man goes to the ring with a suitcase of money. He says he knows his way through everyone's heart, straight into their pocket and here he's got 10 million dollars. All Brock has to do is leave the ring and not come back until Royal Rumble. 

Segment 8 - Chris Jericho Vs. Brock Lesnar for the WWE Universal Title.

Brock takes the money and as he's about to leave, Jericho jumps him again. Throws the table over Heyman and pummels Lesnar. They fight in the backstage area and Steve Austin, Steph and Kurt try to settle them too, eventually Austin says 'fuck this, falls count anywhere for the WWE Title', Jericho and Lesnar brawl across the backstage area, in the process you get your cameos by various legends. Jericho grabs Hacksaw Jim Duggan's wooden plank and beats Lesnar with it. Braun shows up, does another crazy stunt that backfires and actually knocks out Jericho. Which leaves Brock to win back his championship. 

Segment 9 - The Peep Show is set up! Christian brings his guest on Ric Flair. 
~Says that normally when he's does this show, he always had an agenda. Weasel into a championship match or maybe piss people off because he enjoyed it. But battle scars began showing up everywhere. He lost his career from out of nowhere, his daughters birth gave him appreciation for life and what happened with Flair and his health issues really had Christian worried. 'We're on the peep show now, to say thank you Ric, and keep going strong'. 
~Interupted by The Miz who says Flair is an old has been and both Christian and Flair need to get out the ring. Miz owns the figure four now. Miz and Bo and Axel attack Christian and Flair.
~Charlotte and all the divas (including old school) come in, Miz and Axel bail. Which leaves Bo to cop a belting by the divas. As Miz bails, Roman Reigns, Seth and Jason show up and beat the crap outta him and Axel.

Only Christian, Ric Flair and Charlotte left in the ring. Then Trish Stratus' music hits. Gives Christian a little kiss and announces to Charlotte she's in the Royal Rumble match!

Segment 10 - Stephanie talks to Kurt and says how unsafe she's feeling tonight. Everything is crazy and chaotic on this Raw. Kurt said he got her some protection. The APA. 

Segment 11 - Scott Hall.
~Something's bothered him for 25 years and tonight he wants to settle it. Tonight Scott Hall wants to fight the 1-2-3 kid!
~Waltman out as the 1-2-3 kid and Hall just destroys him in a minute and wins. 

Segment 12 - John Cena Vs Undertaker announcement and face out. Undertaker comes out to retire and Cena gets him involved in one more WrestleMania match. Show closes with the announcement of Undertaker Vs. John Cena at WrestleMania.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: How I would Book RAW 25*


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

Well you clearly didn't read it. 



Steve Black Man said:


>


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Should be a stacked show and they're going to cram so much stuff in with current storylines and with the amount of legends that are showing up. Could be a fun show.


























Watch it be shit :mj2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

RAW 25 should be great. Not to mention it's also the go home show to the Rumble. I could definitely see this being one of the best RAW's in a number of years.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Poor Revival.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

About to be the best RAW of the year. I doubt anything else even comes remotely close. Maybe the RAW after WM could, but with how the card is shaping up, I doubt anyone will care about the fallout all that much.

My only worry is them going for quantity over quality. I still want to see good segments like RAW 1000 had & actual good build for the Rumble. Throwing legends & SD guys on the show is great, but they still could fuck it up. I'm hyped, but cautiously.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The slightly petty side of me has to "lol" at the poster and the placement of talent :lol

This show, which they seem to be putting some effort into, I hope doesn't turn into a cluster. But it very well could with how many people they have on it. Some of them, I'm not even sure why. But maybe it will be good. :shrug


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Architect-Rollins said:


> The slightly petty side of me has to "lol" at the poster and the placement of talent :lol
> 
> This show, which they seem to be putting some effort into, is going to turn into a cluster. I think they're are too many people appearing and some of them, I'm not even sure why. But maybe it will be good. :shrug


REIGNS NEAR ALL THE LEGENDS :vince5


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

the preview is basically guaranteeing the Revival are going to get embarrassed by the legends :mj2

other than that though I am cautiously optimistic for this show and hopefully for such an important show WWE do something great here


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I really hope we dont see HHH and Michaels in the ring trying to act cool and hip when they are both up there in age now.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Reigns next to Austin.

What did Vince mean by this?.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*






bring back them fecking days man. This song is like a tub of nostalgia.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So is this show 3 hours like usual then?

I'm sad Dean Ambrose is missing this, cos they would have for sure done something Shield related had he been healthy cos they were a big part of Raw in the last 5 years.

Should be a fun show either way though!


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



UniversalGleam said:


> bring back them fecking days man. This song is like a tub of nostalgia.


if they actually used this for the show :mark

please don't let me down WWE I am actually excited for one of your shows for once so it's going to be good right? right?



it's not going to be isn't it? :mj2


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Jman55 said:


> if they actually used this for the show :mark
> 
> please don't let me down WWE I am actually excited for one of your shows for once so it's going to be good right? right?
> 
> ...


I doubt it tbh seeing as they have put it on youtube, though if you watch the middle bit with kane, his old attitude era mask randomly comes up, would be pretty cool if he brought back the old attire for one night.

but again I doubt it.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



UniversalGleam said:


> bring back them fecking days man. This song is like a tub of nostalgia.


Even makes the shit product we have look like a million bucks


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

honestly though WWE has to get this show right surely? it's based on nostalgia something that nowadays they seem to put more effort into than the current product so surely an entire night of it is going to get a lot of effort? 

(I may not be a fan of the overuse of part timers as you can guess :side


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



virus21 said:


> Even makes the shit product we have look like a million bucks


WWE can look good when you add some music to it & put in some quick shots :lol It's why the Video Package guys are still the best in the company. They can make any sort of dogshit look good.

I hope they bring back the old RAW intro as well, just for old time's sake :mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Haven't watched wrestling in quite a while - but I think I'll tune in for this.

Austin will always draw me in.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Haven't watched wrestling in quite a while - but I think I'll tune in for this.
> 
> Austin will always draw me in.


Hope to see some Stunners be delivered :mark:

Jason Jordan's smug ass getting one would be nice.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*






:mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Showstopper said:


> :mark:


The older intros were so much better. Why do they feel so generic these days. I swear we haven't had a good intro in this past decade of WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> The older intros were so much better. Why do they feel so generic these days. I swear we haven't had a good intro in this past decade of WWE.


All of the intro's since this one does nothing for me, tbh. Some of the songs are good for a Raw intro. But the videos themselves do nothing for me. Since this one, all of the intros/videos look very similar to one another. I love the warehouse one from 1997-1998. It's creative and something completely different than what we've gotten since; which is pretty much just a mash-up of the wrestlers with screaming in the background. I know people like that RA era intro, but I'm not a huge fan.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I honestly wouldn't mind 5 hours total - 2 preshow and 3 for RAW but the amount of bloody ads is the problem.
I can't see it being enjoyable to me live. I'll watch it the next day, yes. I can't really stand the amount of ads for something that's supposed to be this type of show. They're treating it like a PPV but it's still going to have about at least 30% dedicated to ads.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Thank God Raw is only 3 hours and not the false rumor of 5 hours from weeks ago.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I wonder how they'll handle the two venues? For example, whenever things are happening at the Barclays Center, do the people at the Manhattan Center have to watch the tron or will they have their own matches and segments going at the same time?

They could load a ton of random bonus matches and segments happening at the alternate location onto the Network, that'd be a cool way to get everyone on the loaded show without rushing too much.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Just me....

I would mark out if Godfather came out as Papa Shango instead


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Not sure which building, but I could potentially be appearing on the show. People working in the WWE office called the Warriors of Wrestling promotion/school today and said they're going to need a couple of us guys for a segment on it.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



V-Trigger said:


> Reigns next to Austin.
> 
> What did Vince mean by this?.


The same thing he meant by putting Undertaker front and centre instead of Austin.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Really looking forward to this. I hope they don’t pile all the legends in one segment and we get multiple different segments throughout the night.

Wonder what the chances are of Raw opening with The insane pyro display that it used to open with in the late 90s/early 00s. That always got me so hyped for the show.


----------



## Paul_Smackage (Jan 20, 2018)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

My Boi Christian is back!!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I'm just glad this Vince masturbation fantasy edition of Raw, where people tickle each other's balls, and remind us how good it used to be, is soon over.
Let these oldtimers sleepwalk back to whatever crypt they crawled out of.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I'm just glad this Vince masturbation fantasy edition of Raw, where people tickle each other's balls, and remind us how good it used to be, is soon over.
> Let these oldtimers sleepwalk back to whatever crypt they crawled out of.


Because you love the regular 2018 Raw so much? :cozy


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Alvarez said yesterday on WOL that from what he's told RAW 25 is going to be bigger and is a bigger priority than this year's Raw after WM.

Do with that what you will.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Showstopper said:


> Alvarez said yesterday on WOL that from what he's told RAW 25 is going to be bigger and is a bigger priority than this year's Raw after WM.
> 
> Do with that what you will.


Well, that gets me hyped. :woo

Sort of what I was expecting regardless, though. The 25th Anniversary is a massive milestone, the RAW after WM is a yearly occurrence. The RAW after hasn't felt as big the past couple of years, with WrestleMania being pretty poor.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I can see Miz taking the title from Reigns. I don’t see why Reigns would have the IC Title heading to Mania. And if Charlotte shows up I would bet Carmella cashes in. It’s her home town and I think they would prefer Charlotte in the Royal Rumble match.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Brock said:


> Because you love the regular 2018 Raw so much? :cozy


No, because it will highlight what a shithole 2018 Raw is.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



FITZ said:


> I can see Miz taking the title from Reigns. I don’t see why Reigns would have the IC Title heading to Mania. And if Charlotte shows up I would bet Carmella cashes in. It’s her home town and I think they would prefer Charlotte in the Royal Rumble match.


Miz winning the Title is pretty much a given. They don't have any clue what to do with him other than that Title, so I expect him to have some feuds with it once again. Reigns will lose by Miztourage fuckery, would be my guess.

Only reason Reigns keeps the Title is if Vince wants him to be the first to hold the Universal & IC Titles at the same time. Wet dream :vince5


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Showstopper said:


> Alvarez said yesterday on WOL that from what he's told RAW 25 is going to be bigger and is a bigger priority than this year's Raw after WM.
> 
> Do with that what you will.


Raw after Mania will have less Roman...:mark:


----------



## Dmight (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The show will end with this


----------



## jeremystcyr (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

CM Punk!! That will make my night, if makes a one night appearance or return.
Goldberg is rumored to be in talk with WWE, so maybe he appears?
Undertaker and Sting in some type of interaction? Hell yeah !!
Batista return? Probably saved for Rumble (he has to make his divas wet that hes been missing, so Rumble it is! haha, should be Alexis Bliss que to run and hide lol)
Rey Rey return? saved for rumble likely if so!


----------



## Theszpress22 (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I WANT MIKE TYSON TO INTERRUPT AUSTIN.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I'm making a bold prediction for this show. Here it is. Stone Cold Steve Austin is going to stun someone on the main roster, or Vince himself.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/954929200649121792
:mark:


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

All I have is one question and hopefully it gets answered on raw. Can we at least get pyro for one night wwe?


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I didn't realize Raw will be in two locations. WTF


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Showstopper said:


> :mark:


_*I legit had some tears watching this video, I noticed that the man Seth Rollins and the woman Paige was in the positions in this video. Hell Braun was showing kicking ass. Everyone was great in their clips in making this video of Raw is War. If this was in this current era. I can easily seen this as an official video opener. :mark:*_


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I'm not sure if I want Miz to win the IC Title. Either option is bad, Miz is screwed either way. Either he gets squashed by Super Roman or he wins the IC Title and just keeps doing the same thing he's been doing. The guy deserves a Main Event run, but sadly all those spots are reseved for the McMahons pets.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I'm not sure if I want Miz to win the IC Title. Either option is bad, Miz is screwed either way. Either he gets squashed by Super Roman or he wins the IC Title and just keeps doing the same thing he's been doing. The guy deserves a Main Event run, but sadly all those spots are reseved for the McMahons pets.


Well if he loses, he's just going to be floating without a purpose. Unless they have him form some sort of Tag Team again. There's really not a lot of options with how they are booking everything, and who they are booking the show around.

I just hope they book his title reign better this time, but not holding out much hope. The thing is, Miz could actually have some great feuds over it, he proved that with Dolph. WWE are just too lazy/incompetent to book him well.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

*Official Raw 25 Opening*







*Tribute to The Undertaker*





This man is one of the reasons I fell in love with wrestling. Say what you will about him staying in the game too long. Considering the injuries he has racked up during his phenomenal 25+ year career the argument is valid and we are looking at the end of The Undertaker. He's been broken (WM30); defeated (WM33); and beaten by the bumps & miles on this legendary run. The WWE squared circle is no longer The Deadman's Yard anymore. The Undertaker (the character) has to either step down or be put down once and for all. Ric Flair was put down in 2008. Shawn Michaels was put down in 2010. I believe the greatest character in WWE history has earned the right to go out on his terms. However grand or quiet or long that final chapter may be...at the end of the day nothing but respect.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

It should have been in one location, fuck the Manhattan centre.

I'd want Raw to start off with McMahon in the ring and then the glass shattering...


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I sense something big for tomorrow with Balor Club. Karl keeps talking about something coming on social media and I am hoping we get some kind of interaction with them and Styles.


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Hope we get new stage setup,every time when there is big anniversary show we get brand new stage :mark: :mark:


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Im guessing one arena will have the classic "RAW" logo and the other will have standard one they use now.

then to now type thing.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I bet on Miz beating Roman with a 'surprise' roll-up.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Bret Hart said:


> It should have been in one location, fuck the Manhattan centre.
> 
> I'd want Raw to start off with McMahon in the ring and then the glass shattering...












Then Shane comes out


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Then Shane comes out


Then Steph?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Why is it in two locations?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Punkamaniac said:


> Then Steph?


Steph not emasculating without getting her comeuppance. :steph

Vince's selling of the stunner is fucking hilarious by the way :lmao


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Steph not emasculating without getting her comeuppance. :steph


It would be like the good 'ole days. Young innocent looking Steph getting comeuppance, unlike nowadays. :sadbecky


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Bret Hart said:


> I'd want Raw to start off with McMahon in the ring and then the glass shattering...





The Fourth Wall said:


> Then Shane comes out





Punkamaniac said:


> Then Steph?


Then Linda...










Re-create the entire Raw Homecoming 2005 segment. :austin


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I find it funny how the whole draw to this show are the legends and no one even cares about the IC title match.

:ha


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Showstopper said:


> I find it funny how the whole draw to this show are the legends and no one even cares about the IC title match.
> 
> :ha


Shouldn't be too surprised. WWE isn't even promoting the match on their front page.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Why is it in two locations?


Primarily nostalgic purposes. WWE wants Raw 25 at the Manhattan Center because it's where the very first episodes of Monday Night Raw were filmed at in 1993. The issue they run into with the Manhattan Center is it's a smaller venue with less seats. So WWE decided to have a second location at the Barclays Center in Brooklyn. Therefore, ticket sales also played a factor in having two locations.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Really excited for this show, Anniversary shows have been lit in the past so this one should hopefully be no different.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Some of those names like MVP, Wippleman, Brawler, Boogeyman etc. just seem like nothing more than to get as many bodies on TV as possible just coz.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I see Balor Club officially turning heel tomorrow night, probably by ganging up on one of the legends (Austin or Rock maybe).


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Well if he loses, he's just going to be floating without a purpose. Unless they have him form some sort of Tag Team again. There's really not a lot of options with how they are booking everything, and who they are booking the show around.
> 
> I just hope they book his title reign better this time, but not holding out much hope. The thing is, Miz could actually have some great feuds over it, he proved that with Dolph. WWE are just too lazy/incompetent to book him well.


There's just no upside at all to either direction they go with Miz from here because realistically, as we've seen they dont really care about the guy at all. 2017 should have been his best year in WWE, instead he did nothing but job all year. 

And yeah he could still have a great IC Title run if WWE would let him, and actually give him feuds that matter and let him look credible in said feuds.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Steve Black Man said:


> I see Balor Club officially turning heel tomorrow night, probably by ganging up on one of the legends (Austin or Rock maybe).


:lol Watch them beat up like Brooklyn Brawler, maybe the Godfather.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Don't worry, you can all be certain that every oldtimer gets to humiliate Someone on the roster.

There's enough talent to bury for everybody!

Like when Pillhead Michaels, Fake Hip Foley, and Wifebeater Austin got to humiliate the League Of Nations on Wrestlemania. Then fans said Del Rio didn't get over :lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Jersey said:


> All I have is one question and hopefully it gets answered on raw. Can we at least get pyro for one night wwe?


That Alexa photo wens3


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Really hope we get a famous confrontation. Roman loses the title. The Balor Club turn heel as Balor is my pick for the rumble and head over to smackdown to fight AJ.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I find myself :mark: over tomorrow's RAW. I think WWE is going to go all out to make this a great night.

I can't wait.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I'll be watching long enough to see Roman unfortunately lose to Miz and I'm out. I couldn't care less about the 'legends' they have on the card.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mainboy said:


> That Alexa photo wens3


In my sig? Its a gif but I have no idea why its not moving.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

It sucks that the legends they are advertising are Boogeyman and Brawler because all the good ones are dead. :frown2:


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Steve Black Man said:


> I see Balor Club officially turning heel tomorrow night, probably by ganging up on one of the legends (Austin or Rock maybe).


Doing the too sweet with the nWo and beating them down fits with Nash saying Balor is a star and Hall saying he is prepared to get physical on Monday


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I will in fact be on the show. Will be working some kind of a segment, which I'm guessing is gonna be a big brawl.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I just can't wait to hear the BOOOOOOO's for Roman. SHUT THE FUCK UP clapclapclapclapclap.

Or that MASSIVE pop for Braun.


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

These type of shows are always fun, looking forward to it!


----------



## Javier C. (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Steve Black Man said:


> I see Balor Club officially turning heel tomorrow night, probably by ganging up on one of the legends (Austin or Rock maybe).


You serious? lol


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Vince to open, Cena-Taker to close. My predictions.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Happy Birthday to my Dad & Uncle. (Mom's brother)

Tonight's show should be epic.












MEMS said:


> Vince to open, Cena-Taker to close. My predictions.


Yep.



-XERO- said:


>


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

A RAW thread that actually might get over 100 pages, tomorrow.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Javier C. said:


> You serious? lol


Wonderful contribution :eva2


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Is AJ going to be on Raw?

I think Bryan, Shane and Orton have been advertised.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Law said:


> Is AJ going to be on Raw?
> 
> I think Bryan, Shane and Orton have been advertised.


Supposed to be yea.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Brock said:


> Supposed to be yea.


 In that case it will be interesting. 

The winner of the Rumble may interact with him.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I'm still wondering how they're gonna fit soooo many people into 3 hours, along with the regular roster :lol This might be the first time the 3 hour duration is gonna be too short instead of too long LOL.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Law said:


> In that case it will be interesting.
> 
> The winner of the Rumble may interact with him.


Well, if :reigns2 isn't winning. That is.

I'm looking forward to seeing AJ on RAW. SD guys being on there is pretty random IMO, but I'll take it. Hopefully they actually have him do something notable. I could see him bumping him in to Balor Club backstage.



Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm still wondering how they're gonna fit soooo many people into 3 hours, along with the regular roster :lol This might be the first time the 3 hour duration is gonna be too short instead of too long LOL.


True :lol I'm actually worried about that. Feels like they've overflooded the show with people. However, RAW 1000 was only 3 hours & they fit some great segments in to that. So we'll see. At least it will be an enjoyable 3 hours I should hope, with a lot happening.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

It's going to be weird seeing ACTUAL stars on the show opposed to the pretend stars like normal.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



MC 16 said:


> It's going to be weird seeing ACTUAL stars on the show opposed to the pretend stars like normal.


Yeah, the legends are what is getting me hyped to be honest. Austin especially :mark: Really looking forward to seeing Jericho as well after his match with Omega. I didn't expect him to be at RAW 25.

I can say this is genuinely the first time in months I'm actually excited for a RAW episode from start to finish.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Yeah, the legends are what is getting me hyped to be honest. Austin especially :mark: Really looking forward to seeing Jericho as well after his match with Omega. I didn't expect him to be at RAW 25.
> 
> I can say this is genuinely the first time in months I'm actually excited for a RAW episode from start to finish.


Doubt Jericho was ever going to miss it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This is one of the few occasions where I'm totally fine with a 3 hour show.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Well, if :reigns2 isn't winning. That is.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing AJ on RAW. SD guys being on there is pretty random IMO, but I'll take it. Hopefully they actually have him do something notable. I could see him bumping him in to Balor Club backstage.
> 
> ...


 I'd like to see HBK and AJ interact in the ring, then you can do some stuff with DX and The Bullet Club.

An interaction with Brock would be even better :mark


----------



## Theszpress22 (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Will we get a Sting & Taker interaction?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Theszpress22 said:


> Will we get a Sting & Taker interaction?


Sting isn't there is he.


----------



## takermaniac93 (Oct 18, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

AM VERY EXCITED FOR TONIGHT!!!! WOOHOO! Will probably be the best Raw of the year.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

i'm hyped for raw tonight will be awesome with legends such as trish stone cold etc whats not to like


----------



## takermaniac93 (Oct 18, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Brock said:


> Sting isn't there is he.


He probably won't be, but it wouldn't surprise me if they kept him a secret and he does come out.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I think they've overdone it with the legends tbh, only should have brought back a few of the huge stars and a couple of the lesser stars.

Feels like they invited the whole RA and AE roster.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

With this being Raw 25 and all the hoopla about the legends, I had to remind myself the Rumble is next week lol.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Hope Shawn meets AJ, so he can see what an actual best of a generation looks like.


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I hope we get new stage setup debut like everytime there is big anniversary show.

And Bullet Club heel turn.That will close the show hopefully!


----------



## ieatass (Sep 26, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

5 hour snoozefest that's what's up! But I'm sure all of you are excited to see Flair mumbling over microphone or "legend" Kelly Kelly.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Brock said:


> With this being Raw 25 and all the hoopla about the legends, I had to remind myself the Rumble is next week lol.


Rumble is last priority for me. RAW 25 & NXT TakeOver are significantly more interesting. Nothing about he Rumble card looks appealing to me, It's a bit worrying when the Two World Title matches are the ones I least care about. I'm just hoping that the Rumble matches shock me & we actually get a good result.


----------



## ieatass (Sep 26, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Roid Lesnar is showing up or he just doesn't give a flying f**k? It's sad how WWE made their titles worthless.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Saw somewhere on the Net (can't be f'ed looking it up again) that WWE asked Scott Hall to bring his gear. Could we get a segment where Razor calls out 1-2-3 Kid to get his revenge? I'm sure they probably gave him the win back in 1993, but they can always ignore that/spin it in the direction of being so embarrassed that a new generation of fans are seeing this Raw moment, that he wants to redeem himself in front of the fans of today.

Oh fuck, I am so excited for this show. I even plan to watch the Raw pre-show! (which I think I've done possibly once before)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

It's nice to see people posting before the show even starts for once. :woo Every RAW thread has felt dead for months :lol


----------



## WúlverClub (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So just to clarify, the network pre-show is 1-hour long and Raw is the normal 3 hours?


----------



## ieatass (Sep 26, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

OMG OMG Kelly Kelly The GREATEST DIVA OFF ALL TIME will be on RAW. I can't express how I feel atm!!!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

First time in a long time since I look forward to watching all 3 hours of Raw.

Hoping for a Alexa/Trish interaction :fingerscrossed


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

First time I've been genuinely excited for RAW in a very long time.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Yea I'm definetly looking forward to it just to see the legends and what they actually give us on this show. Build up to the RR has been p.shit and the card isn't great, so a different show like this is welcomed.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:sleep


Clique said:


> Then Linda...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking Linda :mj2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Brock said:


> Yea I'm definetly looking forward to it just to see the legends and what they actually give us on this show. Build up to the RR has been p.shit and the card isn't great, so a different show like this is welcomed.


It doesn't even feel like there's been any build-up. Aside from Braun wrecking shit, I honestly can't remember anything else. They ideally should do some good segments to build towards the RR, but with all the Legends & stuff, I personally don't really give a shit about current programs.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

13 pages already? Wow


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Not sure why the SD roster is there since most of them have never been on Raw :lol

Curious to see what's in store tonight with the legends. Could care less about Miz vs Roman.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I have high hopes for tonight. Raw was basically my childhood through high school. I was hitting puberty around the time AE hit. It was PERFECT! I was 17 at WM X7, the GOAT WM.


----------



## Javier C. (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Steve Black Man said:


> Wonderful contribution :eva2


That was beyond stupid to ignore, sorry bro.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Dirt sheets are saying that imthis could be a bigger booked show than post mania raw. I can't wait for tonight!


----------



## Balor fan (May 9, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

AJ is going to be crossing paths with the Balor Club..but Balor is messed up so we don't know how he is going to react..can't wait to see it!


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Sorry if this has been asked already but is the show normal duration or longer?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Miz beating Roman
Balor heel turn
Boogeyman covering someone in Worms
An Elias and Bayley duet
Kelly Kelly in a bra and panties match

Get all that I'll be happy, as for a potential Cena vs Taker announcement that can get fucked.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



OwenSES said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already but is the show normal duration or longer?


Its the normal little over 3 hours. The rumors of it being a 5 hour show was confirmed to be false. Wouldn't shock me if they do "post RAW" stuff on the WWE Network though.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



OwenSES said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already but is the show normal duration or longer?


1 hour preshow I think (On network) followed by the standard 3 hours.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955463105429037058
:braun :lol


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Slackly said:


> Its the normal little over 3 hours. The rumors of it being a 5 hour show was confirmed to be false. Wouldn't shock me if they do "post RAW" stuff on the WWE Network though.





Brock said:


> 1 hour preshow I think (On network) followed by the standard 3 hours.


Cheers guys. I saw the UK TV guide only had it 3 hours and I was worried we were getting short changed or something!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955463105429037058
> 
> 
> :braun :lol




This made me laugh out loud at work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



OwenSES said:


> Cheers guys. I saw the UK TV guide only had it 3 hours and I was worried we were getting short changed or something!


What time does it start on sky. My TV guide on my phone is fucked lol.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Doc said:


> What time does it start on sky. My TV guide on my phone is fucked lol.


Should be 1AM, mate. Same as usual. But there's a pre-show on at midnight our time on YT and the Network


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Doc said:


> What time does it start on sky. My TV guide on my phone is fucked lol.





Xobeh said:


> Should be 1AM, mate. Same as usual. But there's a pre-show on at midnight our time on YT and the Network


Ha yeah it's 1AM still.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So hyped for tonight :mark:


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Just got backstage not too long ago. They have a room for extras and all that, which me and others were put in.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Do you think Rousey would show up if she's supposed to be winning the women's rumble?
I know this is RAW but it'd make more sense than just have her entering on Sunday and winning, assuming she's in it.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*Re: How I would Book RAW 25*



CNB said:


> How pleasurable to book a show like this. I'm attempting to book this show with all the guest names included, I won't be specific about location because we know that it's gonna air from two locations. I know it ain't perfect and I've missed I reckon a fair few of today's talent but I suppose I just don't know how's you fit them on ahead of the talent being touted and promoted for the show.
> 
> *Jim Ross and Jerry Lawler welcome us to the show.
> 
> ...


I loved every part except the Scott Hall and 1-2-3 Kid segment. Leave that out.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



American_Nightmare said:


> Just got backstage not too long ago. They have a room for extras and all that, which me and others were put in.


Who are you ?


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mra22 said:


> Who are you ?


Independent wrestler based in Brooklyn that goes by the name of Logan Black, mostly working for Warriors of Wrestling. On Friday, someone in the WWE office called the Warriors of Wrestling promotion/school and said they're going to need a couple of us guys for a segment.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Xobeh said:


> Should be 1AM, mate. Same as usual. But there's a pre-show on at midnight our time on YT and the Network


Oh a pre show too? Good thing I'm off work work tomorrow.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Really looking forward to this, should be a fun nostalgic show. Excited to see Stone Cold back on Raw.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Rookie of the Year said:


> Saw somewhere on the Net (can't be f'ed looking it up again) that WWE asked Scott Hall to bring his gear. Could we get a segment where Razor calls out 1-2-3 Kid to get his revenge? I'm sure they probably gave him the win back in 1993, but they can always ignore that/spin it in the direction of being so embarrassed that a new generation of fans are seeing this Raw moment, that he wants to redeem himself in front of the fans of today.
> 
> Oh fuck, I am so excited for this show. I even plan to watch the Raw pre-show! (which I think I've done possibly once before)


Unfortunately they probably want him in his gear so he, and a bunch of other legends, can come out and bury The Revival. I loved the Revival's promo from last week but I have a feeling it was just to set up them getting buried by a bunch of old timers on a one off show. Kind of like what they did to the Ascension...It would be so awesome if it was the other way around and The Revival laid out a bunch of legends, it would really help give the Revival a boost but WWE is never in the business of getting young talent over so probably not going to happen.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I'll watch the highlights tomorrow. No wat I'm staying up for an episode of Raw. No matter who is gonna be there!


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Just saw the Shawn Michaels espn interview promoting RAW 25. That pretty much confirms something BIG is gonna happen tonight they want people to tune in.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I'm surprised they didn't invited Rob Bartlett to the show. Yeah, he royally sucked but he was an original host with Vince and Macho Man.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I can't even begin to imagine what huge thing they could have planned?

It's a bit silly that this show is the go home show to the Rumble when the Rumble and all the matches are the most predictable they've been in years. The only 'shock' I could potentially see if Reigns losing the IC title to The Miz but someone like Goldberg? (is he even booked?) costing him the match and setting up the potential Wrestlemania match as a way to swerve us from Reigns/Lesnar II

But even then, it's not going to happen.

The draw tonight is the legends like Austin and nostalgia, not the premise of a big angle happening.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Have people discussed who Austin is gonna stun yet? (that's if he does do one)

My guess would be either Elias or maybe the Miz and his two buddies.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Xobeh said:


> Do you think Rousey would show up if she's supposed to be winning the women's rumble?
> I know this is RAW but it'd make more sense than just have her entering on Sunday and winning, assuming she's in it.


Not questioning your opinion. Just asking, why exactly would WWE have Ronda Rousy win the first ever Royal Rumble?

You would think the winner would go to at least a full time woman wrestler. Someone that has paid their dues, so to speak. Not some outside person that dosen't deserve it. Ronda could be in it, but to win it is just absurd to any current storyline. There could be a new story line to have Ronda face whoever, but not for the champion belt from Raw or SD. There already set rivalries in place that make way more sense.

But that's just my opinion. It's the WWE and anything can happen.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Zappers said:


> Have people discussed who Austin is gonna stun yet? (that's if he does do one)
> 
> My guess would be either Elias or maybe the Miz and his two buddies.


Is Reigns vs. Miz for the title tonight?

How about The Miztourage attacking Reigns at the end of their match only for Austin to come down and stun every single one of them?

Seems plausible.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Is Reigns vs. Miz for the title tonight?
> 
> How about The Miztourage attacking Reigns at the end of their match only for Austin to come down and stun every single one of them?
> 
> Seems plausible.


Yeah, something like that. Maybe Austin is a special referee? Winner, either Miz or Reigns gets the drop during a beer sharing. LOL


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

In the feud for the Universal Title, tonight is Kane's night. Kane will get the upper hand on both Strowman and Lesnar


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*










Not very Attitude Era then.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Spoiler



Word got around quick about Vince most likely opening the show.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



American_Nightmare said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Word got around quick about Vince most likely opening the show.





Spoiler



Vince to open only to be interrupted instantly by Austin for the stunner. Quick beer ceremony. The end


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



American_Nightmare said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Word got around quick about Vince most likely opening the show.


Ughhh


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

How long is the show tonight?


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Not very Attitude Era then.


No, it looks more like the early 90's era.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Not very Attitude Era then.


Why would the Manhattan center be attitude anyway?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Can't wait for Braun Strowman to come out in a zamboni tonight that will end up shooting out beer after he fills Stephanie's car up with cement before attacking HHH with a bed pan :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Does Vince have the balls to let someone come down on a zip-line from the rafters?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



American_Nightmare said:


> Independent wrestler based in Brooklyn that goes by the name of Logan Black, mostly working for Warriors of Wrestling. On Friday, someone in the WWE office called the Warriors of Wrestling promotion/school and said they're going to need a couple of us guys for a segment.


Sounds interesting


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Adam Bomb or riot :troll


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Zappers said:


> Not questioning your opinion. Just asking, why exactly would WWE have Ronda Rousy win the first ever Royal Rumble?
> 
> You would think the winner would go to at least a full time woman wrestler. Someone that has paid their dues, so to speak. Not some outside person that dosen't deserve it. Ronda could be in it, but to win it is just absurd to any current storyline. There could be a new story line to have Ronda face whoever, but not for the champion belt from Raw or SD. There already set rivalries in place that make way more sense.
> 
> But that's just my opinion. It's the WWE and anything can happen.


I was talking about the rumours she's winning the rumble - I'd like her to be in it but not win or make her debut tonight.
I was curious if anyone else thought it was a bit too far-fetched for WWE to let her debut and win the first women's rumble without any sort of prior appearance.

I could see her doing something to Steph/HHH with Rock (or just Steph on her own) to set up a fight at the women's rumble.


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Stage for tonight*

The ring setup + titantron for tonight


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Stage for tonight*

Raw's @ 2 locations, so the arena show probably has another theme. Probably AE though and not RA.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I'm not sure if I want Miz to win the IC Title. Either option is bad, Miz is screwed either way. Either he gets squashed by Super Roman or he wins the IC Title and just keeps doing the same thing he's been doing. The guy deserves a Main Event run, but sadly all those spots are reseved for the McMahons pets.


A move to Smackdown is hopefully not far off. Miz really needs a change of scenery and some new opponents. Anything to break the monotony.


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Stage for tonight*



Crasp said:


> Raw's @ 2 locations, so the arena show probably has another theme. Probably AE though and not RA.


HOPE its RA with the glass shards, will be fine with the 2000 stage with the RAW IS WAR video screens on the sides


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Stage for tonight*


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Stage for tonight*

Scott Hall standing there makes it even more epic and nostalgic


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Stage for tonight*










Confirmed

Barclays > MSG lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Getting more and more hyped for this show as the day goes on.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Stage for tonight*

Looks awesome to be fair, at least the show will have a different feel with the new look, quite looking forward to seeing what they pull out.


----------



## Rational (Jan 22, 2018)

*Re: Stage for tonight*

That atmosphere at the Manhattan Center/Hammerstein Ballroom is always incredible.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Stage for tonight*

All that said, there's a good chance the Barclays set will just be the normal one. But here's hoping it's not.


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Stage for tonight*

Hi kingofelbows


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So is the show going to be 5 hours then?

- 1 hour pre-show 
- 3 hour regular broadcast
- 1 hour post-show

Is that how it is going to go? Will the post-show be on the network?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



DemonKane_Legend said:


> In the feud for the Universal Title, tonight is Kane's night. Kane will get the upper hand on both Strowman and Lesnar


I hope he comes out in his '98 attire, just for tonight.

:mark:


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



American_Nightmare said:


> Independent wrestler based in Brooklyn that goes by the name of Logan Black, mostly working for Warriors of Wrestling. On Friday, someone in the WWE office called the Warriors of Wrestling promotion/school and said they're going to need a couple of us guys for a segment.


Thats gonna be pretty awesome experience for you to be apart of a huge episode of Raw. Sorry that you will most likely get these hands from Braun Strowman though.


----------



## Beckeysha (Jan 6, 2018)

*Re: Stage for tonight*



FakeAJLee said:


> The ring setup + titantron for tonight


Thats Scott Hall? The guy who wants to wrestle tonight? 










-Beckeysha


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Stage for tonight*

Oh hell yeah! At least we know we get one cool set up tonight. Not holding out hope that the Barclay Center gets anything to special


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Dolorian said:


> So is the show going to be 5 hours then?
> 
> - 1 hour pre-show
> - 3 hour regular broadcast
> ...


Isn't the post show network only?

I thought they were doing the preshow for free because if it was network only, it wouldn't make sense, just to order it for a preshow.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Stage for tonight*

_*That set looks really awesome and I love how they combined the titantron with the classic set up. *_


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Xobeh said:


> Isn't the post show network only?
> 
> I thought they were doing the preshow for free because if it was network only, it wouldn't make sense, just to order it for a preshow.


The pre-show even for the PPVs is always free and on their social media. Not sure how they'll do that post-show hour if they are doing it at all.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:coke


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Stage for tonight*

The Manhattan Center is going to be the best part of the show, just for nostalgic purposes. I've missed that old school look, that isn't so modernized & HD.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


It is a 5 hour show A-C-P, you are way too late. Should have started over the weekend :lol


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Stage for tonight*

Man I wish they would do more Retro style shows in the year lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Stage for tonight*

So we're just basically going to get early 90s looking Raw with all the old school legends like Austin, Hall, DX etc. and JR/King commentating and then over at the Barclays, we'll get the standard Raw set up with Cole, Graves and Booker T :lol


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

25 years of RAW would not have been possible without Vince Russo.

*#ThankYouRusso*

- Vic


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Can't wait to see JJ outshine all these legends. Hopefully he doesn't get buried too hard


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Will mark for Howard Finkel.










:mark:


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Dolorian said:


> The pre-show even for the PPVs is always free and on their social media. Not sure how they'll do that post-show hour if they are doing it at all.


What I mean is that usually the preshow for most PPVs are free - the idea is to get you to subscribe to the network.
But televised shows are tv only, IIRC. 
So there's no point in them going "hey, here's a teaser, now go watch it on TV and then later on resub for the after show". It's done that way at PPVs as it makes sense.
Not so much advertising well... nothing really with a televised cast


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Stage for tonight*

Scott Hall with that NJPW merch.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Stage for tonight*



RAW IS BRAUN said:


> So we're just basically going to get early 90s looking Raw with all the old school legends like Austin, Hall, DX etc. and JR/King commentating and then over at the Barclays, we'll get the standard Raw set up with Cole, Graves and Booker T :lol


Jesus.

Can we just get three hours of the Manhattan Center?

What a Night/Day difference that will be. Going from the legendary duo of JR/King to fucking Cole & Booker. :booklel


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Stage for tonight*

:kliq


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955529985569193989
Mania match with Rollins....come on HBK 

Not happening obviously just dreaming.


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Stage for tonight*

Eric will be at Barclays


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Stage for tonight*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Jesus.
> 
> Can we just get three hours of the Manhattan Center?
> 
> What a Night/Day difference that will be. Going from the legendary duo of JR/King to fucking Cole & Booker. :booklel


Just to be clear, I don't know if that's what they have planned but it seems like a typical WWE thing to do and the most cost effective.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955529985569193989
> Mania match with Rollins....come on HBK
> 
> Not happening obviously just dreaming.


HBK the hype man getting us all expecting big things. 

Don't let me down WWE :mj2

I expect big things to happen tonight, would be a shame if it just feels like a usual RAW with some legends sprinkled in. I want some big talking points like RAW 1000.


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

RAW GOING TO BE LIT


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I'm expecting this show to be mostly nostalgia, obviously. They'll probably have some big segment with all the legends (who don't have something already planned) standing on the stage. Probably have some comedy bits backstage. They'll have some multi man matches. And Taker will do something "big."

After that I'm not expecting much more. I mean the last show they did like this was Raw 1000 and that had CM Punk attacking The Rock. I'm just not expecting anything like that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> HBK the hype man getting us all expecting big things.
> 
> Don't let me down WWE :mj2
> 
> I expect big things to happen tonight, would be a shame if it just feels like a usual RAW with some legends sprinkled in. I want some big talking points like RAW 1000.


What do they have to offer that's really big, other than Cena turning heel? Honestly. They're not doing that either.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Finally a *reason *(besides Braun occasionally) to watch Raw!

After this I'm out til the Rumble....then out til WM and the night after WM.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



jayman321 said:


> Finally a *reason *(besides Braun occasionally) to watch Raw!
> 
> After this I'm out til the Rumble....then out til WM and the night after WM.


The Rumble's this weekend so you won't be out for that long :lol


Speaking of that, having this and the Rumble in the same week is a bit weird. The Rumble's not getting any hype cos of Raw 25 lol.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The only announcement or lead-up to an announcement would be Cena/Taker, IMO.

I would LOVE to see some type of in-ring exchange between Styles/HBK tonight though.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

tf is this Enzo stuff?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Stage for tonight*

Manhattan Center looks so fucking cool, and I didn't even really watch that era (Seen a couple of episodes to know that it's almost exactly how it was back in the day).

I expect Barclays to be the standard set, though I wish they used this milestone event to debut a better looking set. There's a 360 degree image of the sets over the years on Facebook, and it refers to the current one as being 2016-present, so they're referring to those minor tweaks to the HD set as a new design. 

A modernised version of the RA Raw and Smackdown sets would be nice. Just having the big HD screens and LED boards makes everything seem so sterile. Despite being a copy of the set 25 years ago, the Manhattan Center set up looks so much fresher than today's regular Raw set.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Enzo suspended.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

*Re: Stage for tonight*

So, they told Hall to bring his wrestling gear and he went with his NJPW jacket on?

This is hilarious. Say hello to the bad guy indeed.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I just want the show to be fun. It should be a celebration of the brand.

Give the mostly stale WWE a rest, for one night at least.

Hopefully some surprises and stuff to hype the Rumble too


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> What do they have to offer that's really big, other than Cena turning heel? Honestly. They're not doing that either.


That's the biggest thing they could do, 100%. It'd be the only reason I'd be interested in the Taker feud as well, because the match itself is not going to be good at all.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Oh shit, what if they do AJ, Balor, Anderson and Gallows vs KO, Seth, Zayn and Jordan :mark


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



CesaroSwing said:


> Can't wait to see JJ outshine all these legends. Hopefully he doesn't get buried too hard


Oh just shut up JK sucks


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



CesaroSwing said:


> Can't wait to see JJ outshine all these legends. Hopefully he doesn't get buried too hard


JJ's future... :sneaky


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955529985569193989
> Mania match with Rollins....come on HBK
> 
> Not happening obviously just dreaming.


Cena/Taker for sure.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Man, it's been awhile since there's been this many posts in a RAW thread well before the show starts.

:bjpenn


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Stage for tonight*

Let's hope they can fill up the Manhattan Centre at least.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Showstopper said:


> Man, it's been awhile since there's been this many posts in a RAW thread well before the show starts.
> 
> :bjpenn


Wouldn't be surprised if this gets more pre-posts than the Rumble thread does :bryanlol It's good to see so much excitement over RAW again. I'm getting really caught up in it, and it's a great feeling. :woo


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Showstopper said:


> Man, it's been awhile since there's been this many posts in a RAW thread well before the show starts.
> 
> :bjpenn



Was just thinking the same thing myself.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if this gets more pre-posts than the Rumble thread does :bryanlol It's good to see so much excitement over RAW again. I'm getting really caught up in it, and it's a great feeling. :woo


Right. This is getting so much more attention than the actual Rumble. :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

How stupid are the WWE putting this on for the go home show and not the first show on the RTWM? :lol


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Kinda hope we get a segment with Austin and Elias

WHO WANTS TO WALK WITH A LION?! :austin


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

One of my friends posted a YT link to me of a Raw 25 promo with Punk in it and thought it was real :lmao The video description literally said it was parody made by the uploader and my friend was still insisting it was real and Punk was returning LOL.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Idk about the major announcements Shawn is talking about.

Only expecting Taker/Cena which will likely close the show.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

On my way to Taco Bell for some show time food! I rarely do that. Only for night after WM Raw. Normally I'll just have it on as background noise while I play video games.

But this crowd will be GREAT. FUCK YOU ROMAN clapclapclapclapclap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Law said:


> Idk about the major announcements Shawn is talking about.
> 
> Only expecting Taker/Cena which will likely close the show.


Probably nothing except Taker/Cena. That's 'huge' to them.


----------



## Paul_Smackage (Jan 20, 2018)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*










*If he is not on the show and it looks like he's not. This is False Advertising by WWE!*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Has Ronda been confirmed in the Rumble yet by the way?

If not, I can see that being deemed a "Major announcement"


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Law said:


> Only expecting Taker/Cena which will likely close the show.



Not really excited for this not only does it make Roman look retarded for saying he retired the Undertaker, but I have no desire to see Taker ever wrestle again.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Paul_Smackage said:


> *If he is not on the show and it looks like he's not. This is False Advertising by WWE!*


Dean Ambrose is in that pic and I doubt he'll be on the show. That's just a photo, you can't take anything from it lol.

I also doubt Jinder will be on Raw either?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Paul_Smackage said:


> *If he is not on the show and it looks like he's not. This is False Advertising by WWE!*



*"Card Subject To Change"*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I also doubt Jinder will be on Raw either?


Let's hope..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Let's hope..


Heh, we only have 3 hours here, don't need to waste any of that time on Jinder :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Dean Ambrose is in that pic and I doubt he'll be on the show. That's just a photo, you can't take anything from it lol.
> 
> I also doubt Jinder will be on Raw either?


How awesome would it be if Dean did show up on Raw, though?


----------



## guts64 (Oct 13, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I would laugh if Jason Jordan begs Kurt to book him in a WWE championship match against Styles or better against Lesnar.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Showstopper said:


> How awesome would it be if Dean did show up on Raw, though?


I actually just posted in the Dean thread about a dream I had about him showing up on Raw 25. It was a Shield thing and Seth came out to celebrate with Roman after he retained the IC title - then Dean came out too in a surprise, they did the Shield fist bump. But then Dean turned on both Seth & Roman :lol 

It's just a dream, though lol. I'm not expecting Deano to show up tonight. Would be AMAZING if he did though!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mango13 said:


> Not really excited for this not only does it make Roman look retarded for saying he retired the Undertaker, but I have no desire to see Taker ever wrestle again.


Also Cena calling him a 'battered veteran' & undermining Roman's win over him. It really doesn't make much sense to me in kayfabe why Cena would want to face Taker who's been beaten twice now. Not sure what's got to prove.

That he can beat him as well, I guess?

I'm wondering how they do this segment between them both, Cena should turn Heel for this feud due to the stakes & it being Taker's last match, even though there's like a 1% chance of that happening.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Dean Ambrose is in that pic and I doubt he'll be on the show. That's just a photo, you can't take anything from it lol.
> 
> I also doubt Jinder will be on Raw either?


The injury is a work. He'll turn heel on Seth tonight. :ambrose






















I wish it was true. :mj2 I wish he could be there.:batista3 :mj2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I actually just posted in the Dean thread about a dream I had about him showing up on Raw 25. It was a Shield thing and Seth came out to celebrate with Roman after he retained the IC title - then Dean came out too in a surprise, they did the Shield fist bump. But then Dean turned on both Seth & Roman :lol
> 
> It's just a dream, though lol. I'm not expecting Deano to show up tonight. Would be AMAZING if he did though!


Good lord, that'd be amazing. Your dream is a better booker than Vince and WWE. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I also have no desire to see Taker wrestle again. I'm over him at Mania now.

And it's like WWE wants Roman to look stupid for claiming he retired Taker, just for Taker to come back fpalm


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Showstopper said:


> Good lord, that'd be amazing. Your dream is a better booker than Vince and WWE. :lol


Dean turning Heel would be massive, that could easily equal Punk's turn on RAW 1000. He'd have to be fully back though. AG, getting me hyped up for things that won't happen :mj2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Showstopper said:


> Good lord, that'd be amazing. Your dream is a better booker than Vince and WWE. :lol


Heh  My subconscious should work for Creative, lol.



The Fourth Wall said:


> Dean turning Heel would be massive, that could easily equal Punk's turn on RAW 1000. He'd have to be fully back though. AG, getting me hyped up for things that won't happen :mj2


Sorry  But I can't control what my dreams do! :lol

And I was just thinking that Dean turning heel like tha would be similar to Punk's turn at Raw 1000.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Dean turning Heel would be massive, that could easily equal Punk's turn on RAW 1000. He'd have to be fully back though. AG, getting me hyped up for things that won't happen :mj2


True, if he's not going to be on Raw the week after he turns because of his injury, he can't do it. He has to do it when he's fully back. Otherwise, you have the HHH/Seth storyline where HHH turned on Seth, and then wasn't on Raw the next week (or numerous weeks after) and Seth is left there spinning his wheels until HHH got back. Can't do it again but this time with Dean.

Doesn't matter, anyway. It's not happening tonight.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I would be ok with taker coming back as the american badass to call cena out for his comments.

I dont want to see deadman taker anymore, that has got stale at this point and it can be left at WM 33. Let taker just take this one as himself so he can speak more during promos etc without the restrictions of the deadman character.

though I really dont see wwe bringing that back at this late stage, specially since a large portion of the audience only know him as the deadman.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Is Taker coming back as the deadman or the biker?

Can't wait to see what they do with all the special appearances they have booked for tonight.

It's probably the only raw I'm going to be watching this year due to it somewhat peaking my interest.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

When does the pre show start and will it be on youtube anyone?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Cowboy!! said:


> When does the pre show start and will it be on youtube anyone?


Midnight UK Time :Bayley


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

What did Cena say about 'Taker? I haven't been watching at all.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Midnight UK Time :Bayley


You staying up for the entire show?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Xobeh said:


> What did Cena say about 'Taker? I haven't been watching at all.


Called him a beat down battered veteran with a bad hip.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

If I hear Christian's theme song I'm chokeslamming my dog out the window.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mango13 said:


> Called him a beat down battered veteran with a bad hip.


Oh neat, I'm assuming this was recent?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mango13 said:


> You staying up for the entire show?


Probably. Good chance I might pass out at 3am & watch the last hour tomorrow, but don't want to miss whatever closes the show. If it ends up being Miz/Reigns, I don't mind missing that. I think Miz is obviously winning.

Usually, I'd only watch an hour or so, but with it being a special show, I'm willing to take the risk. Work should be fun tomorrow :lmao


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Midnight UK Time :Bayley


Thanks man, first time watching a pre show in my life hope it doesn't disappoint which it probably will :laugh:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Xobeh said:


> Oh neat, I'm assuming this was recent?


Was during his feud with Roman.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

It's times like this I am so glad Raw airs in the middle of the afternoon where I live :lol No having to stay up ridiculous hours of the night to watch WWE.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Ambrose Girl said:


> It's times like this I am so glad Raw airs in the middle of the afternoon where I live :lol No having to stay up ridiculous hours of the night to watch WWE.


The UK struggle :mj2 Wanna' swap?

Still waiting on that UK PPV. So many WWE fans over here. A WrestleMania at Wembley would be out of this world :banderas


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Probably. Good chance I might pass out at 3am & watch the last hour tomorrow, but don't want to miss whatever closes the show. If it ends up being Miz/Reigns, I don't mind missing that. I think Miz is obviously winning.
> 
> Usually, I'd only watch an hour or so, but with it being a special show, I'm willing to take the risk. Work should be fun tomorrow :lmao


Yeah, I'm making the same unwise life choice tonight.

Which reminds me, I need to get a coffee on before this preshow starts. 



The Fourth Wall said:


> The UK struggle :mj2 Wanna' swap?
> 
> Still waiting on that UK PPV. So many WWE fans over here. A WrestleMania at Wembley would be out of this world :banderas


Just give us Summerslam again, c'mon!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> The UK struggle :mj2 Wanna' swap?
> 
> Still waiting on that UK PPV. So many WWE fans over here. A WrestleMania at Wembley would be out of this world :banderas


It's a pain in the butt with jobs though, when my Mum was working I had to wait till she got home to watch the PPVs :lol

We're never gonna get a PPV in NZ, I'll just settle for another house show lol.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

bit off topic but there's no way they'd have a major PPV in the British Isles - sure it'd be beautiful at Wembly Stadium but they'd be cutting out a lot of Americans/Canadians/South Americans/etc out of the time zone.
I doubt it'd be worth it for them money wise.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Really looking forward to this. Haven't looked forward to a Raw this much in years in fact.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Crasp said:


> Yeah, I'm making the same unwise life choice tonight.
> 
> Which reminds me, I need to get a coffee on before this preshow starts.


Good luck, brother










May the night be filled with many memorable moments that make it worth it. Hopefully not too memorable that I can't sleep tonight after :lmao

I'm going to lose my shit when I hear that glass shatter :mark:


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Please tell me someone else is going to smash two cans together and drink them when said glass smashes, even if it's 4:10am here, it has to be done.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Xobeh said:


> Please tell me someone else is going to smash two cans together and drink them when said glass smashes, even if it's 4:10am here, it has to be done.


I've been doing that every hour since I woke up in celebration. 

Also, reallyyyy hope they give Shit Reigns the mic tonight. FUCK YOU ROMAN clapclapclapclapclap.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I hope Undertaker has gone all out to get into considerably better shape after that embarrassing run from last year.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I hope the WF servers can handle the load.. This show is bound to bring in a plethora of rejoiners and old users who stopped watching wrestlers years ago.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Half an hour til the pre-show, ladies and gentlemen! So ready. Haven't been this excited in a long time.

If WWE can't deliver a good show here, with the amount of talent they have on hand, and the circumstances around it all... then Vince has well and truly lost his mind.

Of the legends, most excited to see Austin, because he doesn't come to these things as often as most of the other legends that we get to see 2-3 times a year at least. Then Undertaker, despite my better judgment, I will mark out if they set up Cena vs. Taker for Mania. And of course, Chris Jericho, because he's in such a weird spot, having worked for another company just three weeks ago.

As far as the current guys go, I'm just curious as to who's working the Manhattan Center, who's working Barclays, how they interact with the legends and lastly, I want to see if they can/will hype the Royal Rumble with everything that's going on! Bring it!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Therapy said:


> I hope the WF servers can handle the load.. This show is bound to bring in a plethora of rejoiners and old users who stopped watching wrestlers years ago.


I would hope a forum this big would be hosted on a badass server.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

In less than an hour and a half


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Rock will probably show up.


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

*Re: Stage for tonight*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*That set looks really awesome and I love how they combined the titantron with the classic set up. *_


Regular set at Barclay's. Although the anounce table is in old location not next to stage. Not sure why it gets so much hate on here. I love the new set.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



wkc_23 said:


> In less than an hour and a half


20 minutes if your gonna watch the preshow.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mango13 said:


> I would hope a forum this big would be hosted on a badass server.


I don't know if they changed servers since but there was a time when big returns or Raw in general would make the forum barely usable because of the load


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



wkc_23 said:


> In less than an hour and a half


You mean half an hour, mate. The pre-show is on YT and the Network in about 20 minutes.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mister Excitement said:


> I hope Undertaker has gone all out to get into considerably better shape after that embarrassing run from last year.


depends what his hip is like I guess, that was limiting on its own but it probably stopped him working out properly.

hopefully he can pull off a somewhat surprising appearance like he did at WM 31 after looking and performing terrible at WM 30.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mister Excitement said:


> I hope Undertaker has gone all out to get into considerably better shape after that embarrassing run from last year.


When I think of last years terrible match, I always think about this moment









I cringed so fucking hard.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Who's ready for the Revival to get Ascenioned


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Xobeh said:


> You mean half an hour, mate. The pre-show is on YT and the Network in about 20 minutes.


Yeah I know that. But im just talking the main show.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Dibil13 said:


> Who's ready for the Revival to get Ascenioned


I'm going to be extremely salty if The Revival gets buried by legends.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Therapy said:


> I hope the WF servers can handle the load.. This show is bound to bring in a plethora of rejoiners and old users who stopped watching wrestlers years ago.


The servers if Cena turns Heel


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Jonhern said:


> BTheVampireSlayer said:
> 
> 
> > _*That set looks really awesome and I love how they combined the titantron with the classic set up. *_
> ...


It's not about loving or hating it in my personal opinion. It has no real oomph to it. After so long with it, enough is enough. It's time for a change!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> The servers if Cena turns Heel


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Law said:


> Rock will probably show up.


I think he is he posted something twitter about when he lost the title to Mankind in memory of RAW


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> The servers if Cena turns Heel


Live feed from the data center housing the server


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mango13 said:


> I'm going to be extremely salty if The Revival gets buried by legends.


Who cares they are absolutely boring


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mra22 said:


> Who cares they are absolutely boring


They're one of the best tag teams in the WORLD.


----------



## takermaniac93 (Oct 18, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

RAW is on the air in just about an hour wooohoo! Never been this pumped for raw in years!


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I'm tempted to watch a bit of this but that would mean hunting for a stream. I don't know if I want to spend ages finding one that will work with the internet I'm stuck with atm, which is running VERY slow. Maybe ...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mra22 said:


> Who cares they are absolutely boring


Says the person with the Roman Reigns sig and avatar :HA


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Pre-show starting already.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Excitement got me feeling like the 90's again :mark:.....




.....which means they'll start the show with an authority segment :kobefacepalm


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I forgot People Power is gonna be there.
I'm very happy now.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Over 50k viewers for the Pre-show & it's not even started properly yet :bjpenn

The hype is real.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

*Re: Stage for tonight*

Memories, such dear memories.:kurtcry3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

LOL they are using the normal set.....


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> Excitement got me feeling like the 90's again :mark:.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only one I'll take opening the show is Vince :vince5 

Steph & Shane unkout


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

No one cares about you, rosenberg .


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:fpalm.. They couldn't even splurge for one night and have a new or unique set for this show.. Same old fucking RAW set..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

David Ottunga still has a job? Really thought he would be fired after what his fiance alleged.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Crowd sounding amazing in Manhattan already


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mango13 said:


> LOL they are using the normal set.....


Damn, they made such an effort with the set :maisie3

Guess they're not bothered because of the whole Manhattan Center deal. The Ruthless Aggression stage would have been awesome :mj2

Mahattan Center atmosphere with JR though :banderas


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Rosenberg and Otunga, we are already off to a bad start.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:lol Otunga with that spray painted on beard.. He looks like a fucking clown


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The Jennifer Hudson-less Otunga.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

JR on commentary?
:austin


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Fuck this fucking geek Rosenberg :gtfo


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

JR AND JERRY :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

It feels great to hear JR's voice on a RAW program again.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955580063520567297


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

JR and The King :mark: :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Can we just have the entire 3 hours with JR & King please?

That Manhattan Center stage, crowd & atmosphere shits on Barclays already.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

haha this going to be awesome


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Wow is been a while since my last comment on this Forum...

Not gonna lie, WWE machine has done a great job , I'm very hyped for this show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This is the hypest I've been for a RAW in a very very long time :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This feels like a PPV night more than RAW right now. I'm so fucking hyped :mark:

I legit haven't felt this excited for RAW since RAW 1000.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Didn't see Chris Jericho on that graphic unless I missed him.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

hope they put the entire show from the manhatten center on the wwe network


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I swear, every time I see Rosenberg I just want to punch him in the face


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Ah man, Manhatten Center RAW looks so cool.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The APA!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:damn


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

LOL who knew Otunga would pick the Nexus debut as his fave Raw moments? :lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Manhattan Center looks incredible.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

APA!!! :mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Charly and the APA :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mordecay said:


> I swear, every time I see Rosenberg I just want to punch him in the face


He is a muppet just like Sam Roberts. Both have no business being on the pre-shows.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

i feel bad for saying this, i would motorboat those tits on charly, fuck i'd go to town on her


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I still hate JBL so I find it hard to get excited for the APA...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Revival about to get buried fpalm:fuck


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:lol this is great


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

APA opened service for tonight :mark:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

APA bout to bury The Revival yeeeeeet


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Revival getting wrecked confirmation right there. 

Man I cant remember the last time I watched a WWE preshow, more pumped for this episode of Raw than I am for most ppvs.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Classic Heenan moment :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

WWF logo spotted!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Bobby Heenen was so great


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Dolorian said:


> He is a muppet just like Sam Roberts. Both have no business being on the pre-shows.


Roberts at least is somehow likeable and have a opinion of his own sometimes. Rosenberg is a fucking apologistic puppet for WWE, claiming all they do is just the best. Hate the fucking guy.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Dude, you don't realize how hard I'm going to :mark: when Austin comes out. I get goosebumps every single time.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

One word to describe Charly tonight: :damn


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I have a drinkin game. Anytime something is shown or mention that involves Austin, take 1/2 a drink.

Then call an ambulance in about an hour


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I love these irregular PPVs. We need more special shows like this throughout the year


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Leather Rebel said:


> Roberts at least is somehow likeable and have a opinion of his own sometimes. Rosenberg is a fucking apologistic puppet for WWE, claiming all they do is just the best. Hate the fucking guy.


I agree. Sam Roberts is actually very knowledgeable of the business. He's an acquired taste but he's an overall good dude.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This feels so old school, I’m loving it


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

IM. SO. RDY.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I'm sad Punk isn't here :mj2

Punk & Austin would have been incredible.

Oh well.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Between Rosenberg, Roberts and Otunga this is the geek show


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

AJ Styles but no Orton (according to his wife)... yeah this is either really bad taste or else it's a bad swerve


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I mean, I like Sam more than Rosenfuckingberg, but still. Give me Mike Adamle.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Lowkey want that guys old school War Zone shirt


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mordecay said:


> One word to describe Charly tonight: :damn


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

i seriously want to punch that kid in the face


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Crasp said:


> I mean, I like Sam more than Rosenfuckingberg, but still. *Give me Mike Adamle*.


Get off this forum now for even saying his name.. WTF is wrong with you? 

:gtfo


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Dr. Austin is the best Raw moment ever.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Only thing I've seen from the pre show is King talking about telling Stu Hart to put in his fake teeth backwards so he can eat himself.

Never change King.


----------



## WúlverClub (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I'm getting chills man. This is going to be pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Miz/Reigns :booklel

SUCH A FRESH MATCH-UP


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

More posts then last week and it hasn't started (not counting the pre show):lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The amount of botox in her face...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

michelle mcool just tweeted "ready for the ABA? #RAW25" before it was deleted 

holy shit


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Meh, I'm so bored of Miz being IC Champ and in that scene. We need something new.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Wait Orton isn't going to be there? The fuck?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Rainmaka! said:


> Wait Orton isn't going to be there? The fuck?


According to his wife he won't be - there's a thread on it in the RAW section here.
I don't understand why, considering he was part of Evolution.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Rainmaka! said:


> Wait Orton isn't going to be there? The fuck?


Been snubbed apparently. It's dumb, considering he's one of the biggest stars from the Ruthless Aggression & has plenty of memorable moments on RAW.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The Intercontinental Championship has mean shit in like 15 years at least :lol


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Fuck Rosenberg. He and Stephanie are the only two instant channel changer for me.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



MC 16 said:


> More posts then last week and it hasn't started (not counting the pre show):lol


it takes the legends and these big annerversty shows to get people excited about WWE these days.:laugh:


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



the_hound said:


> michelle mcool just tweeted "ready for the ABA? #RAW25" before it was deleted
> 
> holy shit












I think a pic was leaked before the show...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I get chills every time I see mankind winning in that match. SCSA coming out, crowd was going crazy, DX hoisting him in the air after he won the WWF championship. Very awesome feel good moment.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

jesus christ they edited out chairshot to the head, gimmie a fucking break


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Rainmaka! said:


> The Intercontinental Championship has mean shit in like 15 years at least :lol


Miz/Dolph actually had an excellent feud over it on SD. Probably the best feud over it in years for me. Dolph was legit willing to retire for it. They've really devalued it on RAW once again.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Mankind winning the WWF Championship is iconic and it gave us the biggest pop of the Attitude Era but fuck was it flukey :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

That Lesnar, Braun and Kane match will be a clusterfuck.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I'm enjoying watching all these Raw moments, even though I've seen all of them hundreds of times before :lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

AYYY BISCHOFF


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

That'll put butts in the seats!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



the_hound said:


> jesus christ they edited out chairshot to the head, gimmie a fucking break


Dont' they have to since it's not a PPV?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

IMO they shouldn't be blowing any legends returning on the pre-show.. Seriously APA, now Bischoff.. This should be for the live show only..


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Aee my boy Bischoff so old.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Dolorian said:


> That Lesnar, Braun and Kane match will be a clusterfuck.


Only the best clusterfuck we can get. :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

It's weird seeing Bischoff look so old :lol


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> That'll put butts in the seats!


it sure did put alot of viewers to raw when he said it lol.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

GIMME THE GREEN LIGHT
CUZ I'M READY TO GO-OOOOOOWEEOOOO


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I really hope Taker shows up as Big Evil. The Deadman needs to stay dead after last year.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

All show biz :lol


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Miz/Dolph actually had an excellent feud over it on SD. Probably the best feud over it in years for me. Dolph was legit willing to retire for it. They've really devalued it on RAW once again.


In 2009 Jericho and Rey Mysterio also had a great rivalry that was solely built on how both wanted THAT title. Even eclipsed the on-going world title feud between Edge and Jeff Hardy.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:lol at them showing WrestleMania 33 highlights to the crowd. Don't give them PTSD


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Dibil13 said:


> I really hope Taker shows up as Big Evil. The Deadman needs to stay dead after last year.


I'll lol if it's Biker Taker


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Rossenberg doesn't knows when to shut up.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Bayley... the ultimate fangirl.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Lita isn't there? :mj2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Trish still hot as fuck :sodone

How does she do it.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Trish is still fine, my gosh


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Trish needs to dial the makeup back a smidge. Jesus christ


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Dirty blonde Trish>>>>>>>


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I've seen a beatiful blonde woman. I just need to see some People Power, a beer drinking Texan and a biker zombie and my night is done.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

They booin the woman’s royal rumble pic cause don’t nobody wanna see that shit :booklel


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Another fucking Multi-Woman match, please stop :tripsscust


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Oh great, an 8 woman tag match....


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Stage for tonight*

its quite obvious that wwe is going for a "then to now" type thing, first raw setup at one place and then the current raw at another.

think the new set simply looks generic tbh, its not bad but theres no real center piece about it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Trish vs Lita, back when women main eventing was rare and actually groundbreaking!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

8 women tag match I see Teddy Long is hard at work already.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I cringe every time they show this replay of Lita landing on her head/neck.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Lita still to this day has one of the best looking moonsaults of any woman, and most of the men...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Trish still a baddie :book


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The Barclays set sucks dick, but that Manhattan Center though. Okay, WWE, I forgive you.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Rainmaka! said:


> Mankind winning the WWF Championship is iconic and it gave us the biggest pop of the Attitude Era but fuck was it flukey :lol


Did someone say "ICONIC"?










Sorry, I had to :grin2:


----------



## WúlverClub (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Atmosphere is absolutely wild.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Vince needs to head back to commentary for one night too.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Brock Lesnar Guy is front row of course, still wearing that same fucking shirt


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Jerry Lawler is so tolerable tonight it's amazing.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Seeing King and JR together just makes me smile. I've been watching a lot of old Raws where they're the commentary team so it's a great sight


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Looking forward to this like most. Seems like a lot of positivity going into this lets keep it going. Don't let us down wwe


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Meh, I'm so bored of Miz being IC Champ and in that scene. We need something new.


Yeah, I agree. Vacate the title


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I forgot how good 'Taker's goatee looked.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mango13 said:


> I cringe every time they show this replay of Lita landing on her head/neck.


Yeah. Kinda funny, when they censor all these old chairshots. I know if I had to pick between taking a chairshot and landing on my head, I'd take the chairshot all day. Well... depends who's swinging...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Seeing King and JR together just makes me smile. I've been watching a lot of old Raws where they're the commentary team so it's a great sight


They've just got amazing chemistry that no current Commentary team can top for me. The way they click off each other is amazing. Lawler with Cole is annoying, but I love him with JR.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

"EC DUB, EC DUB, EC DUB" :lol:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Greatest gimmick of all time, The Undertaker.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This feels like a goodby/tribute video of Taker.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Therapy said:


> Brock Lesnar Guy is front row of course, still wearing that same fucking shirt


How the fuck does he get front row tickets every time?


----------



## Hangman's DDT (Sep 12, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

King and JR - Amazing.

Oh, hang on, King is wearing a $2 plastic crown...


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

''We Want Hogan'' and ''No we don't'' chants :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So JR isn't doing commentary for Stone Cold. That's lame


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This Manhattan Center crowd is fucking awesome :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> They've just got amazing chemistry that no current Commentary team can top for me. The way they click off each other is amazing. Lawler with Cole is annoying, but I love him with JR.



No commentary team will ever touch them imo.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Looks like Taker is going to be returning as the deadman.:banderas


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

hahaha the guys dressed as bobby heenan as a woman at the back LOOOL


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mainboy said:


> How the fuck does he get front row tickets every time?


There is a group of like 4-5 "fans" who ALWAYS end up front row. Doesn't matter if it's RAW or WM. They're always in the front row hard camera section. Speculation is they're all rich, or related to someone high up in the company.


----------



## MANCHILD (Oct 11, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Let's see what they give us tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

They're having main event matches right now? :HA


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

LOL the Main Event taping in the bg, all you hear is THUMP THUMP THUMP :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Therapy said:


> There is a group of like 4-5 "fans" who ALWAYS end up front row. Doesn't matter if it's RAW or WM. They're always in the front row hard camera section. Speculation is they're all rich, or related to someone high up in the company.


Or plants by WWE.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Therapy said:


> There is a group of like 4-5 "fans" who ALWAYS end up front row. Doesn't matter if it's RAW or WM. They're always in the front row hard camera section. Speculation is they're all rich, or related to someone high up in the company.


Especially that guy with the green smiley shirt or whatever. I see that fucking guy at every single show. I get surprised when he's not there re-watching old PPV's. Always in camera view.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I knew the hype was real for Raw 25 when I saw it trending at #5 at 10 AM this morning...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

That graphic just gotta mention Cenas name by itself instead of just saying SDL superstars........


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I'm not the only one who fucking hates New Day now, right? They've long passed their expiry date at this point.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Well, I guess that proves they left Randy Orton off this show.

TBH I'd much rather see Randy than New Day -_-



The Fourth Wall said:


> Especially that guy with the green smiley shirt or whatever. I see that fucking guy at every single show. I get surprised when he's not there re-watching old PPV's. Always in camera view.


I sat directly behind him at Mania last year. Nice guy, though I still have no idea how he gets front row so much :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm not the only one who fucking hates New Day now, right? They've long passed their expiry date at this point.



Nope can't fucking stand them


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

That energy in the Manhattan Center! It's absolutely insane! ECW One Night Stand vibes, and they haven't even done anything there yet.

It seems like a lot of the more hardcore fans went for the smaller venue, cool stuff.

Not to take anything away from Barclays, because they seem hot too.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Undertakers hair in that graphic thooo :ti


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm not the only one who fucking hates New Day now, right? They've long passed their expiry date at this point.


I still like them because they still put on steller matches. But totally get why people are getting sick of them, I think they might need to change up their gimmick a bit.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

RAW 25 is trending number 1, wow


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I have to wait 20 more minutes until the show starts.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

"Smiles to faces every Monday night"

I'm not sure about that one Vince :maisie3 Tonight, you've done a good job though.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm not the only one who fucking hates New Day now, right? They've long passed their expiry date at this point.


I've bought a ticket in the same boat you are...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

GOAT debut by Y2J


----------



## WúlverClub (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Really looking forward to seeing Jericho tonight. Hope he's 'Alpha' Jericho rather than anything else, I'm sure he'll kill it either way.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> "Smiles to faces every Monday night"
> 
> I'm not sure about that one Vince :maisie3 Tonight, you've done a good job though.


We havn't seen it yet!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I can't stand New Day either. Their gimmick is completely played out and I just roll my eyes whenever they show up now.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm not the only one who fucking hates New Day now, right? They've long passed their expiry date at this point.


I've never understood their appeal. I liked them all better separately.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



ellthom said:


> I still like them because they still put on steller matches. But totally get why people are getting sick of them, I think they might need to change up their gimmick a bit.


Yeah, I appreciate the ring ability. The matches they had with Usos was awesome, but god everything else is so awful now. I cringe every time they are on screen.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Jericho’s debut :mark


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm not the only one who fucking hates New Day now, right? They've long passed their expiry date at this point.


I've always hated their characters but I still like their matches.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Crowd is LOUD AS FUCK already! :mark


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Sam Roberts looks like an even bigger geek then usual with that fucking bowtie. Can't believe this dude is in his 30s...


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

lmfao that dude


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Crasp said:


> We havn't seen it yet!!


Pre-RAW I'm smiling rather than expecting the absolute worst. It's a good start :aryep


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

haha that dudes face


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

LOOOOL that black guy lmao


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The black dude. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

HELL NO I GOT IT FOR FREE :lmao

Still hilarious.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I can't stand New Day either. Their gimmick is completely played out and I just roll my eyes whenever they show up now.


Couldn't stand their gimmick from day one. And its just gotten worse and worse.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I've been staring at my Pizza for like 40 minutes. It's getting hard to resist eating it before RAW starts :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Especially that guy with the green smiley shirt or whatever. I see that fucking guy at every single show. I get surprised when he's not there re-watching old PPV's. Always in camera view.


You mean Brock Lesnar guy?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> I've been staring at my Pizza for like 40 minutes. It's getting hard to resist eating it before RAW starts :lol


You can send it my way if you are just gonna let it sit there and get cold


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Seth turning on The Shield

Still haven't forgiven you Seth :mj2


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> I've been staring at my Pizza for like 40 minutes. It's getting hard to resist eating it before RAW starts :lol


I already finished my leftover pizza from the AFC/NFC Championship games 15 minutes ago.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I still get hit in the feels whenever they show a video about Seth betraying The Shield


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



finalnight said:


> You mean Brock Lesnar guy?


No he always wears that stupid skin tight shirt.. He's wearing it tonight because he's front row


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Ambrose Girl said:


> HELL NO I GOT IT FOR FREE :lmao
> 
> Still hilarious.


Too bad when someone else does that to WWE they send Cease and Decease letters to them lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Otunga wants to be a part of Nation of Domination :vince


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Shield Break Up :mj2


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

rene is a evolution guy WTFFFFFFF

rene's a guy ??????


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



finalnight said:


> You mean Brock Lesnar guy?


:nah2


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Oh no...Jason Jordan stinking up the peep show fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Seth & JJ on the Peep Show?????????

Imagine if my dream came true, and Dean came out during that :lol


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Damn, I missed the CM Punk mention.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Evolution was a dope stable.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Did they even announce Christian for the show? Nice of Seth to do it. :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> I've been staring at my Pizza for like 40 minutes. It's getting hard to resist eating it before RAW starts :lol


Mines is currently in my oven.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

JJ better be on the main show at some point ffs


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mango13 said:


> You can send it my way if you are just gonna let it sit there and get cold


I'd drone you a slice over, but it might take a while to arrive :aryep Slacking on that drone technology.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

10 minutes to go :mark:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I am still not a fan of them breaking up The Shield when they were still hot as babyfaces. Great angle tho.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Feels so good to be exited for Raw again.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> :nah2


Oh yeah, that guy does go to a ton of shows. Pretty sure I saw him in person at a Des Moines Raw or Smackdown once.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Women's Rumble match main eventing?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Therapy said:


> No he always wears that stupid skin tight shirt.. He's wearing it tonight because he's front row


Yeah, perks of being rich and well connected. I mean hell he's in the RAW 25 opening!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Tommy-V said:


> Feels so good to be exited for Raw again.


Shame it’s just for one night


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The Lesnar return is still epic to this day.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Brock was legit flabby when he came back :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:braun :braun


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

oh shut up Otunga


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The Shield breakup was the last real time I got surprised by WWE. Everyone knew it was going to happen. They had bee teasing it for weeks, but I expected Ambrose to be the turncoat. It was cleverly done in hindsight.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Fucking kip of the names they are previewing, Teddy long, Lauranitis... how exciting.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

"I was telling them a story!" always gets me


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Lesnar jobbing to Cena in his first match back after UFC still is one of the most stupid decisions they have ever done

That pop for Corey Graves :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

haha they have the ico pro banners on the old raw show, hahaha bloody love it


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Show will end with Braun lifting the whole arena.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The Brock/Kane/Braun stuff is the dullest thing they've talked about so far :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Almost 500 replies and the show hasn't even started yet. Feelsgoodman


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Decent pop for Graves in the background!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I'm loving how active this thread is :woo

It's gonna be fun discussing this with you guys tonight.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Anything happen on the preshow?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

It's weird. I'm looking forward to a Raw


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

5 FUCKING MINS. LETS GOOO!! :mark:


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

5 more minutes to go.:O:grin2:


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Everyone go have a wee.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mango13 said:


> Almost 500 replies and the show hasn't even started yet. Feelsgoodman


If only it were like this every week. Too bad RAW is ass most of the times.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Dolorian said:


> Show will end with Braun lifting the whole arena.


 Never question the stupidity of this company.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I’m actually fired up for this. Fuck it’s gonna be bad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Law said:


> Anything happen on the preshow?


Not really


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I ain't even gonna lie, Steph and trips killed that lip sync.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Oh, lord!:nah:Fuckyou

Stephanie's lip syncing.:evans:eagle:maury


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Trips the goat. Pre show been decent so far a good hype show


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm loving how active this thread is :woo
> 
> It's gonna be fun discussing this with you guys tonight.


as long as you don't crack any fat jokes all will be good


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Kayfabe is dead, but it's hilarious


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Remember as a kid....how excited we used to be minute before the show?

If only they could get us like that every week.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I love HHH being goofy in moments like this. He is the successor we need in the WWE to replace Vince, not afraid to make himself look like a fool sometimes


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I have tears in my eyes over that HHH bit.
This is wonderful


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

LMAO Trips on that lip sync thing :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Of course they're promoting Steph and HHhs appearance on Jimmy Fallon right before Raw..


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Trips and that lip sync though lol


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

2 minutes to go mortherfuckers!


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

First RAW ive been excited for since.....RAW after Mania. Lets do this.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



jayman321 said:


> Remember as a kid....how excited we used to be minute before the show?
> 
> If only they could get us like that every week.




This is so true. I’m a 30 year old man feeling like I’m 10 right now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This is the one show that is impossible for WWE to fuck up... I better be fucking entertained tonight..


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Triple H always goes over :grin2:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Well time to turn up the surround sound, 1 minute to go


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

My body is ready.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Hello all. Early on (and hell even in 09), I am sure many of us didn't think this roller coaster had 25 years worth of rides in it, but here we are!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I need to here Vince's theme to start the show


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

That sounded like some pop for Shane in the background of the pre-show...


----------



## WúlverClub (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I feel like a kid again.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So pumped! 

Let's goooooo!
:mark:


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Velveteen Dream :lmao they did him dirty


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Let's go!!!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

shane o mac


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

THE TIME. THE TIME IS FINALLY HERE. FUCKING HYPED!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

FUCK YOU ROMAN clapclapclapclapclap


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Who’s going to eat a stunner?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

HERE WE GO!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

SIREN OPENING!!!!!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

LETS GO DONT FUCK THIS IP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The start of RAW and hearing Jim Ross voice, fucking gave me goosebumps...


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Hyped :mark:


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I'm so pumped.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Ross and Lawler!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

OMG I'm excited about this :woo

I love this big feeling!


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Back at ringside. Good.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Let's get this dog shit on the road, boys.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Yeah, of course Shane and Steph have to start it out.


----------



## WúlverClub (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Love that IcoPro banner in the Manhattan Center.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Uh oh this could go bad real quick with these two


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Steph and Shane? ugh...


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

GOOD OL JR!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Ugh.. This is one way to kill the show.. 

Fucking VINCE should be opening this.. Not these clowns.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Already high Booker T to set the mood 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Even tonight Mcmahons gotta soak up the early anticipation pop :maury :maury :maury

edit: I think I'd open Austin/Mcmahon, or at least Austin. In the eyes of the majority, Raw is the house that Austin rebuilt.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Shane and Steph opening


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Yeahhhh, kicking it off with the unbearable duo.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Of course the kids are opening..


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Stephanie :Out


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Steph & Shane

For fuck sake :kobefacepalm

The literal worst fucking start possible :lmao


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Haven't watched raw live in 5 years or more lol.

But I'm here babay!!!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

BRING OUT VINCE 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The bitch and the cunt, nice start.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

bobby fuckin lashley


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

fucking hell they should have let king and jr call the action


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

McMahons started off Raw


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Maybe a Stone Cold Stunner for these two...just like old times???


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I swear to god if Steph tries to shoehorn girl power into opening promo I will kick myself in the balls


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I would be SHITTING myself if I was there live.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Wheres Vince...


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Vince needs to come out right after this package


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Where the fuck is Vince. :mj2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Them showing pyro yet we don't have pyro anymore :lol


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Damn I remember when Raw was celebrating its 10 year anniversary damn it bruh I’m old


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

God why is Shane so awkward when public speaking...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I thought the whole show was going to be from the Manhattan Center.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Fuckyaaaaaa

What a feel this show already has! Hope the crowd (crowds? lol) stays white hot all night!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

That super kick to Shelton Benjamin from HBK :banderas


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Havent watched in months, but I'm watching tonight.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I love wrestling


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Mark Henry banging Mae Young makes it into the promo package kills me


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Brandough said:


> Damn I remember when Raw was celebrating its 10 year anniversary damn it bruh I’m old



I was at the 15th anniversary live, Can't believe that was fucking 10 years ago


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Long time no see, WWE.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Can't stand Fall Out Boy but that is a tune and a half.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

THIS is why I'm a WWE fan. Moments like THESE. Not for a fucking piece of shit Roman Reigns. Vince, next week you will lose a SHIT ton of viewers.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I'm always gonna love this shit. Horrible product or not WWE is always gonna have my heart :mj2


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Hogan’s coming back I don’t care what anyone says 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This video package is epic.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

lol the "Member Pyro?" and "WWE used to be cool" signs


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



wkc_23 said:


> That super kick to Shelton Benjamin from HBK :banderas


Never gets old!

WARRIOR!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This video package is lit!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Pipe Bomb mention! unk


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

CM PUNK!


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Pipebombbbb unk


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Angry Miz Girl will always be funny.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Fuck me, the feels right now. :'(


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

WOW, they actually showed CM PUNK


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

POREBBBBERRRRRRR


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Punk Hogan or Rock? We get one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

HOLY SHIT ITS PAUL HEYMAN


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Man I miss those days


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

THAT WAS HYPE


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



EMGESP said:


> WOW, they actually showed CM PUNK


Its not like his Chris Benoit or something.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Excellent video package.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Punk pipe bomb and then Vince blow up...that was on purpose :lol


----------



## MANCHILD (Oct 11, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Look at that strut!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

That video package was goat. WWE never lost a step when it came to video packages


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Vince's 'broomstick up the ass' walk will never get old :lol


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Booing that sack of shit Vince, I LOVE IT..

Please start a ROMAN SUCKS chant.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

VINCE!! Awesome pop as well.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Vince is the GOAT brother . HH


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This package makes me wish so bad that the product was good... I miss being excited about WWE the way I am now.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

If Vince wants it, he can probably get a Hogan-esque ovation here.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This crowd is fucking lit


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

THE BOSSSSSSSS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The Mcmahon family sucking their own dicks, talk about fresh, and those retards are cheering.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Oh that Vince walk. Gotta love it for the ridiculousness of it lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

hopefully we hear the glass shatter here in a few seconds


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I'll always watch this crap too. Have been for 28 years. Not gonna stop now lol.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Crowd is super fucking pumped...


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Vince moves great for his age.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

SO EXCITED!!!!! :Bayley:YES


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The crowd is singing NO CHANCE!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This crowd. Anyone still hate smark crowds?

:mj4


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

That was fucking amazing.

Glad they didn't snub CM Punk. The man certainly made RAW must-watch for a good year! 

FUCK HERE COMES VINCE! <3 
Thank you, you fucking senile old fart for everything you've done for us. You changed my life! <3


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Wow, shocked Vince took a minute to take the crowd in.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Vinny Mac :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:vince5


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:vince5: "LISTEN TO THEM CHANT MY THEME, DAMN IT! THAT'S WHAT IT MEANS TO GRAB THE BRASS RING, YOU SONS OF BITCHES!"


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Jumping Vince :lol:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Vince :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Ok let's see what this show has in store.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

NO CHANCE IN HELL! :mark:


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Vince should have ran in and pretended to tear his quads lmao


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Vince fucking hates everyone there, his kids included. :lol


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

It's easy to not give WWE credit but props to WWE for 25 years. :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I’ll pop for Vince any day of the week. Vince getting choked up???????? This crowd is amazing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Vince hanging out with RVD before the show.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I'm fucking crying.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I will always have a soft spot for Vince. Dude is crazy, but he has giving me so many great moments


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Sometimes, I absolutely hate WWE. But I can't bring myself to hate Vin Man, that fucking maniac.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Interesting to learn Vince has gone deaf. Probably a stubborn bastard who won't wear hearing aids also lol.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Why does Vince look yellow ?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

We need to hear some glass shattering...


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Assuming Vince can take it, he HAS to eat a stunner here no?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Gofundme:lmao


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Steph has some huge puppies underneath that red shirt.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Gofund me...


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

HERES THE VINCE WE LOVE


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Glass shatter incoming......


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

looooooooooooool vince shitting on it


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This old man is responsible for almost all of us being here. Why do you make me hate you dammit :mj2


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:lol Shane's about to brain Steph with that plaque :lol


----------



## MANCHILD (Oct 11, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

LOL Vince.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Vince has less gray hairs then Shane :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:lmao


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Cole giving a shout out to Rob Bartlett :heyman6


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Vince's random ass heel turn :lmao


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

McMahon is still the GOAT villain :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Heel Vince FTW :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Vince still heeling it up :maury :maury :maury


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Thank you, you fucking senile old genius. 
Love you for everything you've done to so many like me! :clap


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Showstopper said:


> This crowd. Anyone still hate smark crowds?
> 
> :mj4


"I would rather they just sit on their asses"


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This is how we start the night off... lame.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Vince heelin it up :HA :HA :HA


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Fuck I love this senile old man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Guess it wouldn't be a Raw anniversary show without Vince acting like a bastard :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Vince showing heels how to heel


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

"It's a plaque" :lol :vince5


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

a GoFundMe account :vince$


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

haha oh vince


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Lawd


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Vince is the greatest on screen character in history


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

vince is back, fucking love this vince


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Love Live Vincent Kennedy McMahon damnit :kobelol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Okay, this actually feels like 98 :lmao


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Asshole chants yessss


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Has Vince gone senile?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Love Vince like this


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Vince going full dick mode roasting Brookyln.

Classic Vince :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Yep, Vince officially can't turn heel anymore, no matter what he does, the live crowd loves him.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Vince needs to get his geek kids out of here, ruining the damn segment.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

wens3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

STONE. COLD. STEVE. AUSTIN.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I KNEW IT.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Asshole is right!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

OOOOOOOOOOHHHHHH HEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLL YYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:vince$ :vince$ :vince$


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

GOAT wrestling villain


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

YES!!!!!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Yup. I just marked the fuck out at the glass breaking.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Sooooo, when's the glass gonna break?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Vince has no chill :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Vince is the best.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Austin:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mra22 said:


> Why does Vince look yellow ?


Probably medication, just look at his eyes bags.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

AUSTIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :woo :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

yasssssssssssssssssssssssssss complete with middle fingers


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Vince still has that 98 still in him :vince


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Am I allowed to love Vince today and go back to hating him tomorrow?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

STONECOLD! STONECOLD! STONECOLD!!! The GOAT is here!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Vince went from them singing this theme to getting called an asshole. We may need to start accessing the GOAT...oh fuck austin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MANCHILD (Oct 11, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Business just picked up!


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

HOLY FUCKINGSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOLY

FUCKING

SHIT

holy shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TEARS IN MY EYES


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

AUSTIN!!!!!

HERE WE GO!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

YAAAAAAAASSSS


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



SovereignVA said:


> Okay, this actually feels like 98 :lmao


I POSTED THIS LITERALLY RIGHT BEFORE AUSTIN'S MUSIC HIT!

LET'S GO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Austin not giving a shit still throwing up middle fingers


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

STONE COLD STONE COLD STONE COLD STONE COLD STONE COLD STONE COLD STONE COLD STONE COLD STONE COLD STONE COLD!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

HERE WE GO BABY

STONE COLD


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

please Austin stun them all!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Ah the familiar, welcome sound of the glass shattering to the audience's delight


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

BAH GAWD!!!! STONE COLD! STONE COLD! STONE COLD!


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Vintage 'asshole' chants


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Just saying, would have been a better spot to use Hogan I think.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

STONE FREAKING COLD!!!! :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

HAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA

CALLED IT!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

BAH GAWD


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Stone Cold still gets the greatest pops ever.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This RAW is starting off great!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Someone tell Austin the show is PG now :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Great setup for Austin to come out :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

THAT FUCKING GLASS SHATTER :mark: :mark:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

AUSTIN :mark: :mark: WHY DID THEY PUT JR IN THE MANHATTAN CENTER


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Now that's OVER


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The GOAT looking fit as fuck. OH HELL YEAH!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Austin looks fucking ripped.. Holy shit he looks good


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

We need JR here to sell this moment!


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

STONE MOTHERFUCKING COLD STEVE AUSTIN!!!!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

AUSTIN! :austin4


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Where did Steph go?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Spoke too soon. :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Shane's gonna eat a Stunner too :mark:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

No middle finger blurs :clap


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Wow , I just realized 20 years has passed since these two had THAT feud.

Makes me feels old...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The current stars wish they could get a fucking pop like that.

Austin looks in fantastic shape.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

What chants :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Austin looks amazing.

"Shanes in his prime" LOL


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Lmfao threw Shane to the wolves


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

"Shanes in his prime" LMFAO


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

LMAO Vince trying to throw Shane under the bus :lmao


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

What chants only work when Stone Cold is there


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

DAMN STEVE IS A DADDY :cry


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

YES YES YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Really hope this show isn't just nostalgia filler, cuz it ain't doin' it for me so far.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This is bringing me way more joy than it should.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

S T U N N E R


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

SHANE'S IN HIS PRIME!

HAHAHAHAHA

:VINCE$


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

"I'm a member of AARP now"

- Vince McMahon

:ha


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

What!!!?


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Already the best Raw in years.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

YESSSS


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

slow motion Stunner.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

STUNNER!!!! :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:lol :clap


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

"I don't think Shane can take another time!"

How is Vince STILL the best heel in the company :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This is already the best Raw in years for old timey nostalgia marks like myself!

:vince$


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Oh please do it. PLEASE.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

HAHAHAHA STUNNER WITH MIDDLE FINGERS FTW


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:mark:


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

hell ya


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Stunner on Vince can never get old 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Shane gonna get another Stunner lmfao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I am so happy right now :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

YES!!!! :mark: I freaking love Austin


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

awesome


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

...This is really dragging.


----------



## Beckeysha (Jan 6, 2018)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I need Stephanie to get stunned - gender equality!!
Vince getting hair transplants too.
This is a long opening promo tho. McMahons love to talk

- Beckeysha


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Well, you knew it was coming but......YES YES YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Steph about to come out and stun Steve.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Shane's sell lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Time heals all wounds :bryanlol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

HAHAHAAAAA

with the ol' fingers!

:vince$


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Hahaha. Another one to Shane because why the fuck not!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

One more time!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

MIDDLE FINGERS.

:mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955610392356577280


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Hehehe :lol


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This is so awesome...


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Awesome.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:grin2:

I love Austin. Also, shout out to Vince pouring beer all over Shane. :lol:


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Steph when SCSA came into the ring


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

We just need an entire RAW of Austin stunning everyone of the roster and in employment.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Austin’s catching ability still spot on :austin3


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This is the greatest moment ever :mark: :clap


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I'll never cease to be amazed at Austin's catching hand.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Please stun Stephanie


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*










*HE DID THE THING*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Austin looks so good for his age. It's partly because he's balded headed too.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I wanna see Braun or Lesnar destroy some legends.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

You think Shane and Vince would learn lol!


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

At least let him cut a short promo, fuck.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Yes we get it Stone Cold is back, can we move from this segment now?! Sheesh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

From Austin to the women.

:lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Hahahaha that shane sell is fire 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The 8 Woman tag is going to kill the crowd


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Perfect start :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Tommy-V said:


>


Damn you're quicker than me.

But fuck it


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Stone Cold OMR.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Then Shane comes out


Wrong way around, but I'll take it :sneaky


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

That crazy old bastard is still an alpha to take that stunner.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

You can finish the show now, nothing will top that segment


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Seriously? 25th anniversary and the women get stuck in a fucking 8 woman tag? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

FFS even on a stacked Raw they have shit like that women's tag.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Prayer Police said:


> I wanna see Braun or Lesnar destroy some legends.




I really do too. Maybe that’s why bums like MVP and Boogeyman are on the show?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Bit too long for my liking, but ah well. Crowd was hot and I'll never not like middle fingers, beers and stunners. Was more the Steph/Shane/Vince bit that dragged.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Abisial said:


> Really hope this show isn't just *nostalgia* filler, cuz it ain't doin' it for me so far.



That's kind of the point.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This thread is moving so fast I can hardly keep up with it.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Steph be like ....







...when Austin is in the house! :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

8-Woman Tag Match.

I can't hold back the excitement 

:maisie3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

They're going to have dead spots all night so the crowd can recover for the next legends moment.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Abisial said:


> ...This is really dragging.


WHAT SOMETHING ELSE!

This is a special episode and a one off.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955611007191142400









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955611244194492416


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Himiko said:


> Seriously? 25th anniversary and the women get stuck in a fucking 8 woman tag?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They will just be outpopped by the Bellas anyhow, definitely by Trish, and even possibly by Kelly or Torrie if they go in front of the crowd even though I associate them with Ecw and Sd


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> You think Shane and Vince would learn lol!


Steph knew better, LOL


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Good and fun nostalgia moment.

BUt I hope this is no the last we see from Stone Cold in the night. For many years RAW was Stone Cold, it would be a huge let down if he only shows up to stun Vince and his son.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

How long is tonight’s show? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

How appropriate that Vince McMahon dies after taking one more Stunner. One helluva way to go out.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

A predictable but appropriate opener. If you didn't open with Austin Stunning Vince, it wouldn't have felt right.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So it's a guarantee that this tag turns into a brawl with the women tossing each other over the ropes, right?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Probably medication, just look at his eyes bags.


He looked rough


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

What an awesome segment.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Therapy said:


> Damn you're quicker than me.


:sherman


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

They let Stephanie McMahon talk, but not Steve Austin :tripsscust


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Great, we can get the women bullshit out of the way all in one match.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Guess that Nia/Enzo storyline will be done. YIKES


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*











Also, we go from fucking Stone Cold to this 8 woman tag match. Jesus christ.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Ugh why must we suffer through this ?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Such little time they’re doing jobber entrances and I’m SO OK.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rock is in the house?????


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Aww, it is kind of sad that Trish is supposed to return and Mickie has been put in this placeholder match.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Stone Cold doesn't seem to age lol!


----------



## Beckeysha (Jan 6, 2018)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Of course. the women are in a multiwomen cluster match!


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Dibil13 said:


> So it's a guarantee that this tag turns into a brawl with the women tossing each other over the ropes, right?


How did you know???


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The women's revolution is such a bore at this point.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

A women's match as the opener? 

Interesting...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:lol Womans revolution.... Used as a cool down match so the crowd doesn't blow their load all at once...


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

IT'S BAWSS TIME


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

When you go from Austin to this match, you start to realize why you hate the current product.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

So what's the underlying plot for this 3 hour long TV show? Something should be going on in the background during all this. 

They shouldn't of rehired Strowman so quick, he couldve been a threat he whole night with both stadiums on lockdown


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I don't mind the women's match. I'm looking forward to it, actually. But this seems like it'll end in a eight woman brawl as their "Royal Rumble" build up which is terrible, imo.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Women's wrestling today :lol


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Such a great start to the show now we gotta see these hoes wrestle smh brb


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I am curious what other 15 former Divas will make their "return" in the Rumble


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I like those 4 seconds entrances. Lol, they even job to Asuka in their entrances, what a boss.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



I am the Storm said:


> That crazy old bastard is still an alpha to take that stunner.


Hah, I was recently in a class, and the professor wanted to play a word association game, asked students to think of the first word that came to mind. 

Prof: Alpha
Rando student: Vince McMahon
Class: POP
Prof: You mean Vincent KENNEDY McMahon!

:lmao

In other news, GO PATRIOTS! :brady


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I want to see a segment with Trish and Mickie.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So what is happening over at the Manhattan Center tonight? You have JR and The King there, is there going to be matches there?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Steph disappearing was funny. Plus that Vince McMahon "he probably deserved it" line.

Paige. 

Would be nice if they acknowledged the Mickie and Trish feud.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



SovereignVA said:


> Aww, it is kind of sad that Trish is supposed to return and Mickie has been put in this placeholder match.


They'll have a moment Sunday, I guarantee it


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Showstopper said:


> The women's revolution is such a bore at this point.


They have been regressing for more than a year now I think.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Guess they had to get this out the way :draper2


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Beckeysha said:


> Of course. the women are in a multiwomen cluster match!


Well if this show is all about to honour RAW past glories and segments, having a multi-women match that ends in a roll-up would be the perfect way to honour what has been the women (divas) division since RAW debuted 25 years ago.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

lol From Austin to this shit.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

What is happening in Manhattan Center at the moment?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Let this match be 2 mins please.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

A backstage segment of Mickie gushing over Trish would be amazing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Showstopper said:


> From Austin to the women.
> 
> :lmao


Filler matches in general should have to stand down tonight. Those who are not in position to cut it or do not have the ability, you have 51 other weeks to shine.

I do wonder if Pat Patterson came back to lay out matches tonight though?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

The Rock backstage talking to Undertaker right now?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The crowd right now..


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Wonder what's happening in Manhattan...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I hope this match ends while they're on commercial.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I can’t wait for that Tupac and Biggie show


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Showstopper said:


> From Austin to the women.
> 
> :lmao


Sexist pig!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Already feels like too many ad breaks...


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Fact they got jobber entrances and now they're trying to waste the advert slots during the women's match just shows they've got some big things planned


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The ad breaks are going to kill this.
I could actually enjoy the women's match but the ad breaks are killing the entire show.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Opening segment delivered 100%. But now a 6 women tag and its going to be spanning commercial breaks. C'mon Man!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Paige said to Asuka (I think) - you’re a cheat. 

But it sounded like she said “you’re a *****” [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Giving a shoutout to Austin for looking in tremendous shape and pretty how he looked back in the day.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mysteriobiceps said:


> What is happening in Manhattan Center at the moment?


THIS.

It's pissing me off.. We're watching a piss break match and the Manhattan Center hasn't shown shit yet.

WTF WWE


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Crowd could not care less, and neither could I. I don't mind the women having a match, but something that's so blatantly filler on such a huge show? There should be zero filler. Just keep the hits coming!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Well, if tonight really is a night to 'smell the roses' and tribute to the last 25 years of RAW, like the first segment, a multiwoman clusterfuck match with an abrupt fuckery ending is probably most appropriate. 

Wonder what segment the bikini contest will be. :vince$


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

"What are you saying?!!!" :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



wkc_23 said:


> Giving a shoutout to Austin for looking in tremendous shape and pretty how he looked back in the day.


Looks like he could go out there & wrestle again. Austin looks to be in tremendous shape, way better than the last time we saw him at WrestleMania.


----------



## BeOP1 (Jun 2, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

No Randy Orton? Fuck WWE!


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

So since this is a Raw episode harking back to the classic good old days, what's the chances this turns into a bra and panties match?

It might actually be worth watching.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Nobody want to see matchs 
We want more great segment.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

If there was ever an episode that didn't need commercial breaks, it's the 25th anniversary that is booked to hell.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

You have Trish and Mickie around and they are not going to do some skit together?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Himiko said:


> Seriously? 25th anniversary and the women get stuck in a fucking 8 woman tag?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fuck the women. :kobe


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

What ARE they doing at the Manhattan Center? They're not just watching a big screen are they?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



BeOP1 said:


> No Randy Orton? Fuck WWE!




In fairness, would a Randy Orton appearance make any difference? The guy is boring as hell


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

What year was when Raw went with the Old Layout?

Was it for the 1,000 Episode?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Therapy said:


> THIS.
> 
> It's pissing me off.. We're watching a piss break match and the Manhattan Center hasn't shown shit yet.
> 
> WTF WWE


Shame we're missing out on the Manhattan Center atmosphere. It comes across way better than Barclays on TV.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



djpiccalo said:


> So since this is a Raw episode harking back to the classic good old days, what's the chances this turns into a bra and panties match?
> 
> It might actually be worth watching.


Never happening.. Not since WWE decided that any woman that shows legs must wear those awful fucking looking thick tan stockings..

#BRINGBACKBARELEGS


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

How come Stephanie didnt eat a Stunner?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Looks like he could go out there & wrestle again. Austin looks to be in tremendous shape, way better than the last time we saw him at WrestleMania.


Yeah, way way better. He's ripped these days.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Ugh. Why is this match still going? It should've been 2 mins max.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mainboy said:


>


Are they really making them watch this on a screen & not doing anything? Man, I'd be pissed.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Meet the new women's division, same as the old


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Ambrose Girl said:


> What ARE they doing at the Manhattan Center? They're not just watching a big screen are they?


I think they are.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



BeOP1 said:


> No Randy Orton? Fuck WWE!


Are Smackdown stars going to show up on Raw tonight?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Are they really trying to make us think Nia Jax could actually win the Rumble and go into Wrestlemania? Please [emoji849]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Undertaker/Cena
Miz win IC title x8
Rock Return


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The only person enjoying this match is Teddy Long, playa!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Booker T's records :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Showstopper said:


> Ugh. Why is this match still going? It should've been 2 mins max.


Typical WWE. The one time they have enough Legends & potential to fill three hours, and they do shitty matches like this.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Are they really making them watch this on a screen & not doing anything? Man, I'd be pissed.


They're gonna have to sit through a CW match too. :mj2


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This match has already gone on too long. All filler, killing the buzz.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Showstopper said:


> Ugh. Why is this match still going? It should've been 2 mins max.


100 percent agree tonight. This sure does not need multiple heel control segments plus a comeback.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I'd be fine with this match on any other RAW.

But tonight? I want segments, promos, history, legends, interactions, surprises and very minimal matches unless they involve mega stars of which this match features none.

:Out


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

If Nia Jax really wins the Rumble because of the size gimmick, Big Show is gonna be piiiiiiissed haha


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

This is a fucking joke.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This match has been 30 seconds too long.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Joseph92 said:


> Are Smackdown stars going to show up on Raw tonight?


Heard AJ is gonna show up.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Man I’m super pissed off they only have 3 hours with so many legends to show and they have 2+ commercial 8 man tag women’s match wtf


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



deadcool said:


> How come Stephanie didnt eat a Stunner?


With the Enzo Amore stuff they're probably strongly staying away from anything about man on woman violence, even a stunner done for the fact it's what Austin does. She could get back up right away and people would complain he attacked a woman.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The usual fattest person on the roster is 'favourite' I see


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

TWO FUCKING COMMERCIALS for this match


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

THREE SEGMENTS???


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

End this shit man please


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Another commercial break during this meaningless shit that no one cares about. :lol


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

If not a boring 8man tag it'd be a boring singles match.

A few quality womens wrestlers doesnt make up for most of the roster being trash.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Way to kill momentum, this match has been too long and we get two ad breaks in between it fpalm


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This match has already gone through it's second commercial...oy vey


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

ANOTHER ad break in this match? It should have ended already fpalm

I fail to see how they're gonna fit everybody into this show WITH all these ads.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Showstopper said:


> Ugh. Why is this match still going? It should've been 2 mins max.


It has to be Steph

"Let's really PUSSSH this womans revolution and show the new viewers what they're made of... Put them on right after the hottest segment of the night"

... And holy jesus fucking christ, a 2nd commercial..


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

HOW CAN ANYONE ELIMINATE THE 8'0'' 600LBS NIA JAX


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

They must give women time to support GIRL POWER and feminism bullshit, it doesn't matter if it kills the entire fucking show.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

only a WWE would start with that opening and then transition into a match no one wants to see


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Like, how are you going to tease me with the old RAW venue with the fucking King in full costume and expect me to give a shit about this throwaway tag match?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Joseph92 said:


> Are Smackdown stars going to show up on Raw tonight?


They showed a graphic earlier with Cena, New Day and AJ.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

The Rock is in the Lockeroom having fun with Superstars and Legends.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

...wtf? Two breaks in this match? I haven't seen RAW in a while and it's the only American show I watch live but, is this normal?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Another commercial in this shitty match haha. I hope it get better.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

END THIS FUCKING MATCH ALREADY. On the 25th anniversary of RAW, an 8 woman tag match should not be getting this much time.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

TWO commercial breaks in the same no heat match, its like they are purposely trying to get the big audience to change the channel.


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

lemme pray for Torrie and Kelly to stink face Sasha :clap


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Is the next segment not ready or something? Wasting so much time with this match


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

If you don't laugh you'll cry


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Xobeh said:


> ...wtf? Two breaks in this match? I haven't seen RAW in a while and it's the only American show I watch live but, is this normal?


Welcome to RAW is Commercials


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



I am the Storm said:


> I'd be fine with this match on any other RAW.
> 
> But tonight? I want segments, promos, history, legends, interactions, surprises and very minimal matches unless they involve mega stars of which this match features none.
> 
> :Out


This, and if there are matches they need to be short.

Segments, segments and more segments.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Why is this fucking match still going on? fpalm


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

A long match with no stakes involved and forgotten about shortly after. 

One of the reasons I don't watch RAW


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

American ads go on for seventeen years each.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

They're gonna fill this with adds because a lot of people are watching.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This match is a proof that the Female Royal Rumble has a big chance to be a fail experiment.

The star power is meager, this time can fill the match with names like Trish but how can they plan to fill the macth in 2019?

Every female RR match will be like the infamous RR 95 match.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

What Year & Episode they had the Classic WWF ring on Raw?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So what's happening in the Manhattan Center right now? 

This match should have been a single segment. Like how things started a little out of control, they should have done more of that. Just let it be a crazy brawl and keep things moving quickly.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I remember the Raw 15th anniversary show had about 2 matches on it, it was mostly segments. And it was GOOD!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

People bored af at the Manhattan Center :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955613642434777088


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



bme said:


> If not a boring 8man tag it'd be a boring singles match.
> 
> A few quality womens wrestlers doesnt make up for most of the roster being trash.


something, something, women's revolution, something, something.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Thank god it's over.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The match ended :mark:


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The Old Gods and the New have answered my prayers.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mainboy said:


>


LOL people propably pissed there that Austin appeared in Barclays


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Why the fuck is Alicia laughing


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Now imagine this match but with 22 other bitches smh


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I remember the Raw 15th anniversary show had about 2 matches on it, it was mostly segments. And it was GOOD!


It was even more awesome to be there live in person.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Two commercials and then in just ends like a minute after the break. What a horribly timed segment.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

Awareness said:


> Like, how are you going to tease me with the old RAW venue with the fucking King in full costume and expect me to give a shit about this throwaway tag match?


Because wwe thinks you're a beta who actually gives a shit about this


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Well that could've ended 10 minutes earlier


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



BrieMode said:


> lemme pray for Torrie and Kelly to stink face Sasha :clap


+1

and I'd throw Mandy Rose somewhere in there too! :vince$


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

hahaahha fuck ya asuka!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Finally


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

That "member Pyro?" sign hahaha


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mysteriobiceps said:


> LOL people propably pissed there that Austin appeared in Barclays


Why would he appear at Manhattan.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The match is finally over!!!


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Good! I was getting annoyed with Asuka acting friendly with the other women.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

To those wondering why there are so many ads, it's to get commercials out of the way so they don't have to breaks when important shit goes down.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> This match is a proof that the Female Royal Rumble has a big chance to be a fail experiment.
> 
> The star power is meager, this time can fill the match with names like Trish but how can they plan to fill the macth in 2019?
> 
> Every female RR match will be like the infamous RR 95 match.


I knew this when the match was rumored and this should've been known. 

The woman's roster as a whole has always been trash. It's gonna be a hilarious trainwreck.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

ITS THE 12 MILLION DOLLAR MAN


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Does that count as a heel turn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

They really love Asuka, lol.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Well Asukas not winning the rumble


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Coach the ageless one.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Jonathan Coachman with the pop :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The Coach!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Huh, not bad for Asuka. None of the "I'll have to lift you up to help you ge tover the top rope" eliminations


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

OMG THE COACH


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

And with Asuka killing everyone in sight, the show is back on track!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Asuka :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Asuka killing everyone, nice.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Coach!


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Good ending to the match, but 2 segments too many


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Coach !!! :mark:


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

THE COACH


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

COACH!

Damn! And The Rock's not their to clown him.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Brooklyn Brawler, lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Who's the short guy in the suit? I don't recognise him?


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So Auska won't be winning


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Asuka beasting!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Good to see Asuka turn things like that.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So we know Asuka isn't winning then. The person who stands tall never does


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

As if I needed any more proof that Ronda is winning the rumble...


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The day when the Coach gets a massive pop.....


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Would love to see a Coach and Rock segment again


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Teddy:lol :done


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:lol THE COACH!

Where's Rocky? We need him to shit on this fool!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

LOOOOOOOOOOOL brother love and the coach


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

HOLLA HOLLA PLAYAS!!!


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

That brother love pop.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Holla holla!!! :mark:


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

fucking brother love lmao


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

was working on music and not really paying attention, saw Stone Cold hug Vince...wtf? heel turn 2.0?

i went back to working on music, came back and saw Paige on the tv after the match with all the divas, did Paige wrestle? or did i just get my hopes up?

also, holy shit, coach and boogieman


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Playa playa!


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Kinda sad that Jonathan Coachman receives a better pop than most of the current roster talent.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Oh god


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

HAHAHA Teddy bringing the fun, motherfucker hasn't aged a goddamn day!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Taker next folks. :mark:


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

boogeyman was around like 6 months, and he gets on the show?


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This is INSANE how pumped I am for this fucking show.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Boogeyman :mark:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The Boogeyman!!! :lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

TAKER UP NEXT!


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Teddy Long playa!!


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Brother Love spreadin' dat love!
:mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Boogeyman. >

Disappointed he and Kane never held the tag titles, but it was still cool to see him show up. :sk


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

FUCK. I've waited at least 10 years for a Papa Shango and Boogeyman showdown.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The nostalgia pops lmao crowd has never popped THAT loud for the boogeyman


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

They just burned through the jobbers quick. I appreciate that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

well I am sure as hell glad I was not eating anything before that Boogeyman segment


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Fucking Boogeyman should've met with Booker lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



shutupchico said:


> boogeyman was around like 6 months, and he gets on the show?


And a hallmark of that ECW Revival fuckery.. Not RAW


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Kurt trying not to corpse :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Ewww the worms lol!


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Bruce Prichard still got it, Nice to see he got a good reaction


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

how do people not vomit when standing next to a man eating worms? and how did coach not just visably get sick while holding the worms that boogie man just had in his mouth? 

man, i'd have lost my shit


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

UNDERTAKER WILL NEVER RETIRE!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:lmao
:lmao
:lmao

WHY THE FUCK IS BOOGEYMAN EVEN HERE LOL
Wasn't he mostly in Smackdown and ECW?

Fucking love Teddy Long though :vince$


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So much for Undertaker ending the show


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I love how Kurt looked like he was trying so hard not to laugh at the Boogeyman :lol


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Bret Hart said:


> Why would he appear at Manhattan.


Why not. I don't know how this works. Well then they are pissed that they had to watch 8 women tag match on screen.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Taker-Cena next.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Taker next. Yeah, I don't give a single fuck.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Really diggin' the first hour here. Hopefully we get some more great stuff.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Taker now? Seems pretty early.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



THughes87 said:


> was working on music and not really paying attention, saw Stone Cold hug Vince...wtf? heel turn 2.0?
> 
> i went back to working on music, came back and saw Paige on the tv after the match with all the divas, did Paige wrestle? or did i just get my hopes up?
> 
> also, holy shit, coach and boogieman


Austin ended up stunning Vince lol


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Are McGood gonna come with Taker? :cry


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Is it time?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Look at Teddy! :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I'm surprised they're burning through both Austin and Taker in the first hour.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Has Boogie Man ever been on raw? He was a SD guy and had quite a short run after the Booker T feud (which was also short)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

After Taker, what else is good?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Kurt looking like "damn, those worms look scrumptious" :lol

I love Teddy's face :HA


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

THughes87 said:


> was working on music and not really paying attention, saw Stone Cold hug Vince...wtf? heel turn 2.0?
> 
> i went back to working on music, came back and saw Paige on the tv after the match with all the divas, did Paige wrestle? or did i just get my hopes up?
> 
> also, holy shit, coach and boogieman


Austin stunned Shane 
Austin drank beer with Vince than stunned him too and stunned Shane again. 

Paige's didn't wrestle. 
It was absolution and Nia jax vs. Banks Bayley Asuka & James. 

Sasha got the win but Asuka beat up and threw her teammates over the top rope.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Congrats, Vince: A RAW thread on here has surpassed 100 pages for the first time in months. :mj4


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

"You know what Roman? I can beat you." 

-Running Up That Hill.-


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Fuck Taker, give us a proper legend like Big Dick Johnson.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Boogey looks in pretty good shape, one more run?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Obligatory comedy character segment done.

Taker next? What a weird time in the show. Seems unlikely we get Taker-Cena then.

Crowd still giving this a chance, they popped hard for Asuka's little Rumble preview.

The only good thing so far has been Austin, and Vince's AARP/Shane's in his prime lines.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Cena/Taker in 2018.

What a time to be alive. :lol


----------



## London0009 (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

are those worms real?


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Bruce Prichard got the one of the biggest pops on the show (behind Austin and McMahon). I'm honestly surprised.

Now the CareTaker is going to come on the show.

Here's what I think will happen. He will come to the ring while taking his sweet time. He will grab a mic, as he is about to talk, he will be interrupted by some jobbers or mid carders who will come to the ring. They will get beat up by Taker, and that ends the segment. 

I think its going to be a very underwhelming segment.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

A segment with Sting, please, please WWE.. I've been asking for this all my life, let me die in pace. :cry


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mordecay said:


> After Taker, what else is good?


HBK and probably Rock is my guess


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This has been pretty much the same as every other 'special' show so far, fuck Takers boring ass


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Could We get Rock pls We want Rock


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

thorne in the eye yasssssssssssssss


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This GOAT RAW theme :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Ahh back when Steph looked like a natural human being... so cute and sexy.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Yeah, I was silly happy to see Boogeyman. These nostalgia shows are usually a miss for me but I'm kinda into _Guess which RAW alum we'll trot out next! _game tonight, for whatever reason.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

We’re all togetherrrrrrrr nowwww


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Old school RAW music :mark:


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



TyAbbotSucks said:


>


PLEASE GOD LET THIS HAPPEN:done:done

I MEAN WHY NOT?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The old skoo RAW theme was the GOAT.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Has Boogie Man ever been on raw? He was a SD guy and had quite a short run after the Booker T feud (which was also short)


He's appeared on the special episodes. He was on one episode with Trump


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



TyAbbotSucks said:


>


I'd mark the fuck out for this Taker. Straight up. I'm over the 'Deadman', but this would be cool as fuck.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

That crowd at the Manhattan Center looks so bored!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

King brought out the jacket and fucking puppy talk


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rock/HBK segment
Rock/Brock segment
Rock/Vince Segment


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Please let Taker be in old school gear!

PUPPIES!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Alright let's see what's in store with Taker.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

FUCK YA THE GOAT RAW THEME!


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

JR is painful


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Puppies :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

J.R doesn't have it anymore. Damn.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

God, Undertaker is the best wrestler ever. What a fucking badass character.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



GothicBohemian said:


> Yeah, I was silly happy to see Boogeyman. These nostalgia shows are usually a miss for me but I'm kinda into _Guess which RAW alum we'll trot out next! _game tonight, for whatever reason.


It's that child like excitement for unpredictability


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> I'd mark the fuck out for this Taker. Straight up. I'm over the 'Deadman', but this would be cool as fuck.


And with the Limp Bizkit theme song... Would mark out.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Joseph92 said:


> That crowd at the Manhattan Center looks so bored!


They've killed their vibe having most stuff happen at Barclays.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Congrats, Vince: A RAW thread on here has surpassed 100 pages for the first time in months. :mj4


Lol it's been hovering around 700 or so replies in the past few weeks.


Show has only been on an hour and it's already passed 1000 replies.


----------



## London0009 (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

imagine posting negative comments to look cool and like u dot care about WWE, yet here you are watching it. lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Amber B said:


> J.R doesn't have it anymore. Damn.


Unfortunately. Barely has his eyes open.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Beat everyone?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I don't care how Taker's looked lately. He's the fucking GOAT and will always be that.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

It's a shame Paul Bearer passed away cos they def would have done something with him and Taker or Kane.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Ministry Taker was so f*cking bad ass.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

JR has completely lost it. King is trying to be fun and nostalgic and JR is just shutting him down at every turn.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This song is perfect for Taker


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Ahhh, this package. 

Undertaker, my very first and forever all-time favorite wrestler!


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Big chance that Elias will be use as guinean pig on this segment.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



London0009 said:


> imagine posting negative comments to look cool and like u dot care about WWE, yet here you are watching it. lmao


You must be new.. *... Oh wait you are *

This is what we do every week...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I still feel like Taker should have retired undefeated at Mania. Fuck the tradition of putting over someone.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Don’t know how Paul Bearer managed to make that high squeaky voice terrifying, but he did


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mysteriobiceps said:


> Why not. I don't know how this works. Well then they are pissed that they had to watch 8 women tag match on screen.


I think they're going to have the oldies show up at Manhattan, the ones who actually performed there back in the day..

If you catch my drift.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Brothers of Destruction is still my favorite tag team of all time :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This Farwell package for Taker, only for him to come back one more time :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

It never ceases to bring the goosebumps..


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Greatest character of all time in wrestling, easily.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Fastest Undertaker entrance ever.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

*I love that damn song.*



-XERO- said:


>


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

If this ends in Taker/Cena.

:mj4


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



AngryConsumer said:


> Ministry Taker was so f*cking bad ass.


My favorite version of Taker.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

holy shit chants for the fink


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Ambrose Girl said:


> It's a shame Paul Bearer passed away cos they def would have done something with him and Taker or Kane.


Kane having to explain the freezer incident lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Why is the crowd acting like they weren't just informed he was coming out?


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Taker looks much betted


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Well they just saved about 20 minutes of time by having Undertaker at the Manhattan Center.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Finkle introducing taker :mark


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Howard Finkel announcing the Undertaker :banderas


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Headliner said:


> I still feel like Taker should have retired undefeated at Mania. Fuck the tradition of putting over someone.


Could have retired together with HBK.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Damn, this is badass.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

FINKEL?! HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

MOD wear


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Taker looking really lean there. Almost wonder if he is around 270? 

Great to see one of my 3 favorites all time though even though the sands have well emptied on his athletic time.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Taker :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The fuckin GOAT man :applause


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

In two short segments, I think King has already proved that he never really lost 'it.' He just changed up his style!

Here comes my all-time favorite wrestler - Taker :') <3


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Ohhhhh Yesssss!!!!:bearer


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Headliner said:


> I still feel like Taker should have retired undefeated at Mania. Fuck the tradition of putting over someone.


I still don't agree with Brock breaking the Streak. Really bad decision IMO. Taker constantly coming back has really tarnished his legacy, too. Imagine how much bigger Cena/Taker could have been with the Streak at stake.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I don't know, but this 2 arenas show is a terrible idea.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Very different enterance.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The Manhattan Center crowd is quiet as fuck.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Oh fuck off Brock Lesnar guy.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Shorter walk for Taker :lol


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Undertaker! It's always a pleasure to see one of the true GOATS!:mark:

Thank you Taker:clap

:bow


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This is how it should always feel. my god


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The Fink?!?!?!?! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Chanting "holy shit" before Taker even comes out :mark:






*HOLY SHIT, HOWARD FINKEL!*


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Brock Lesnar guy trying too hard :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



TJC93 said:


> Why is the crowd acting like they weren't just informed he was coming out?


Probably because they expected this to happen at the Barclay Center and not the Manhattan center..


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I am loving the retroness of the other Raw arena 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Will always mark for Taker :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

They should've just had the entire thing at the Manhattan Center but they're probably scared of the chants and Babygurl getting booed out the building.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Definitely the fastest Taker entrance ever


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This is the best he's looked in a few years I feel like.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Is there a reason why they didn't turn out the lights for Taker's entrance?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

THE MOTHERFUCKING GOAT IS IN THE RING!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Taker is in great shape, Pritchard wasn’t lying


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

wtf is this mess? lol


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Taker takes too long to go down the ramp so makes sense he did it at Manhattan Center


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Icopro :mj4


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The phenom is here!!!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Pretty sad it's not Biker taker honestly :mj2


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Holy shit 

The Fink 

& THE UN-DER-TAKERRRR


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Well Brock Lesnar Guy practically spoiled us in which arena Brock will have his segment.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Why isn't Taker on the Barclay Center???


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



arch.unleash said:


> I don't know, but this 2 arenas show is a terrible idea.


Should have had a 4 hour long show and held it in a larger arena.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

He looks annoyed at being there. Like he has no idea why he was sent there instead of the other arena.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The FINK!


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

lots of people in barcyles are pissed. Guy next to me is saying he should have stayed home. He came to see taker.


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Please let this be his retirement speech


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

There was someone asking in WWE general about "real ring announcers"? Well there is one in the ring right there. Even announcing the Undertaker coming to the ring just had umph and authority missing for a while. It's all about making something feel special.

Granted.. with current WWE I know that can be hard to make the same things repeated to the point of nausea feel special, but Fink knew how to project and enunciate the words for the humanoids!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

His tattoos look so faded


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Is there a reason why they didn't turn out the lights for Taker's entrance?


They didn't do that back then.

Btw, crappy crowd mic in Manhattan Center.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

No hat and a different jacket. Fitting after what he did at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

It’s Awesome seeing Taker Come out without the dark lighting, if only he had his old school attire and gloves on


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Perfect choice in having 'Taker have him show up at the old school RAW.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The heat if Cena interrupts Taker in Manhattan Center is going to be glorious.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Midnight Rocker said:


> THE MOTHERFUCKING GOAT IS IN THE RING!


I can't see The Rock there


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Jonhern said:


> lots of people in barcyles are pissed. Guy next to me is saying he should have stayed home. He came to see taker.


I kinda think RAW should have been at one place.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Except Roman Reigns, Taker.:francis


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The Reaper is still taking souls, BAYBAY!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



FITZ said:


> No hat and a different jacket. Fitting after what he did at Wrestlemania.


No gloves either!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Is there a reason why they didn't turn out the lights for Taker's entrance?


That wasn't a thing with Taker at the beginning of his run.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Holy shit, deadman, you need to get those sleeve tats touched up.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Cena will come out


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Are Michelle is sitting in the crowd? XD I love DIVAS :cry


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

except Brock Lesnar and Roman Reigns :^)


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

But DA BIG DAWG didn't answer :reigns2


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

TAKER JUST RETIRED


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

We did this already


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I hate that WWE just completely doesn't acknowlegde the American Badass/Biker Undertaker. That was a great part of his career too!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Taker looks in way better shape than last year with his gut hanging out & what not. Still don't have interest in seeing him wrestle though.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I miss seeing that Undertaker jacket.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Well that was shite


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Taker looks like he doesn’t even wanna be there


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

lol no Cena? 

No anything?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Well that was a whole lotta nothing.

Something threw me off at him coming out this early.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Well, that was pointless.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Well he didn't do that weird ass grunt that he did last year...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Welp that was underwelming as fuck.. WWE are actually fucking this entire show up


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

That's it? What the fuck.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Roman/Miz next. Something big ending the show.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Wow, that was actually even worse than I expected.

Taker's promo was just about as meaningless as his "retirement" at WM 33.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

How did Stone Cold fail :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

You know I know they wanted to do the whole nostalgia feel of the Manhattan center, but I hope they never do a split venue show again in the future.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The way he was pausing between REST IN PEACE, I thought for sure Cena would interrupt.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Guess no Cena? That was stupid, what was the point of that?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Um, what was that?


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

FUCK YOU ROMAN.....clapclapclapclapclap
SHUT THE FUCK UP....clapclapclapclapclap


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

He might pop up at the Barclay's it's Taker after all


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

That's it? THAT'S FUCKING IT?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Man, what a waste of a “return” that was. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

I breathed a huge sigh of relief. I'm glad it was pointless. Hopefully he isn't coming back. Taker, you're the GOAT in my eyes. I never want to see you in a ring again.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Therapy said:


> Welp that was underwelming as fuck.. WWE are actually fucking this entire show up


Did you expect anything less from them at this point?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

He'll end up at Barclays Centre too, morons.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

No Cena? :confused

Okay.

Still don't know if he's fully retired or if they are saving it for after the Rumble.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Lmao. Lacklaster return


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Well, like I said, it was going to be downhill after the first segment


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Now Undertaker should storm out of Manhattan on his Harley into Brooklyn and fuck some fools up at Barclays.
:mark:


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I’m guessing they are going to send him to Barclays now to end the show with Cena.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



RapShepard said:


> This song is perfect for Taker


True.


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

What the fuck was that ?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Feel for the idiots that went to the Manhattan centre.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Really thought Cena would interrupt there. Kinda disappointed now


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Wtf was that? I'm going to sleep...


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

That was imteresting lol

Taker looks like he just wants to lie on the couch


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



prosperwithdeen said:


> I hate that WWE just completely doesn't acknowlegde the American Badass/Biker Undertaker. That was a great part of his career too!!


American badass Undertaker was such a dick heel


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

They should have unearthed Damien Demento to take one more Tombstone.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Something tells me he'll be at Barclay center too, that promo felt short and hinted at a future encounter


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Well, that happened.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Any big angles happened yet?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mra22 said:


> Guess no Cena? That was stupid, what was the point of that?


Gotta wait until the end of the show for that :cena5


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Confused at the Taker promo. Guess that's how they want it.


----------



## THughes87 (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



bme said:


> Austin stunned Shane
> Austin drank beer with Vince than stunned him too and stunned Shane again.
> 
> Paige's didn't wrestle.
> ...


oh thank god Austin aint side chickin vince again, sucks paige is hurt again tho


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

OMG What a meaningness Return
Undertaker better get another one tonight.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Therapy said:


> Welp that was underwelming as fuck.. WWE are actually fucking this entire show up


Did you expect anything less? On paper is sounds good, execution not so much.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

That moment when you at least expecting a lowcarder to interrupt him only to received the Tombstone and you get.... nothing.

_coitus interruptus_


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

It's amazing how bad this show is shaping up to be, it's even worse than my worst expectations. There's ZERO passion, nobody wants to be there.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Well.. that commercial changed a little bit didn't it.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Cena will probably end the show at Barclays and Undertaker will answer the call


----------



## London0009 (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

that was amazing, taker giving chills still

epic moment

so many questions, is he gone, was that a warning ? whats gonna happen


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

You guys know Cena is in the rumble right? Why would you have Cena basically go out there and say he's gonna challenge you at Mania and not win the rumble lol


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Taker will show up later I think.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Yo real talk, why they at Manhattan center for :booklel seems pointless


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Waiting for Biker Taker to roll into Barclays Center using a tire iron to give Dr. James Andrews a few weeks of surgical work.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

i feel bad for anyone who paid for a ticket to be at the manhattan center. paid a few hundred for a few segments


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Great seeing Taker again. Was hoping that we'd either find out he's retired for sure, or that he's coming back. Still was cool seeing him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I feel like Undertaker will interrupt Cena, later on.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



LucasXXII said:


> How did Stone Cold fail :lol


well he did take the belt off him so yeah who in turn took it back off taker the next night on raw


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

APA :mark:


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

Awareness said:


> They should have unearthed Damien Demento to take one more Tombstone.


Have you ever seen his YouTube videos? He posted some really weird shit for a while maybe a decade ago.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

JBL :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Did he just retire?

Or is this just part 1 of the Cena set up (likely at the Barclays center later tonight)?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

That really didn't feel like a retirement to me, but idk.

Cena being in the Rumble is pointless if he's going to feud with Taker, so it makes me think they are saving it for a future RAW.

Guess we'll just have to wait and see if he made the wise choice or not.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

The Rock is in the backstage right now.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

APA :mark:


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

"Just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in!"


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Cool, he still has that belt!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Can preachers gamble lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The Heath segments leading up to RAW 1000 and then getting destroyed by the legends was a great time :lol


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I have unironic love for Big Johnny.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

People Power lives!


----------



## Beckeysha (Jan 6, 2018)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Lets start a prayer circle for the Revival. Lets pray they dont get buried alive!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:lol

The APA poker table. 
So, is TnA bringing Trish in or no?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

TED!!!! :mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Regal :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

PEOPLE POWER BITCH :maury


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

A general manager segment lol
Where's the anonymous GM


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Everybody's got a price. Hahaha


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

people power highlight of raw so far


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Bischoff with a pop


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Time for the Bish


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

DiBiase with dat GOAT laugh.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

People Power! And... The British backup?


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Eric "Kenny Rogers" Bishop.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

THAT POP FOR BISCHOFF


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This fucking geek :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Million Dollar Man!

John Larenitis. More main events than prime CM Punk....


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Ahhh, these fucking GMs. 
So many goddamn memories! 
Time fucking flies, man.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Love Bischoff


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

holy shitttttttttt


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Still weird that Johnny L is DB and Cena's step father in law :lol


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

MizGod is in


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Finally something good

GOAT Miz


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

People Power :mark


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I'm surprised Vickie Guerrero wasn't there, she was Raw GM. No EXCUSE MEEEEEEEEE :lol


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Eric Bishoff - a huge reason why we're watching this celebration tonight.
:bow


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

No Foley??


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



DX-Superkick said:


> Million Dollar Man!
> 
> John Larenitis. More main events than prime CM Punk....


I'm still not over him Main Eventing with Cena over Punk vs Bryan :tripsscust


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:mark: Bryan and Miz :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:yes
:yes
:yes


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Miz and Bryan face to face !


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

miz lookin so stylish


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

That chemistry between the Miz and Bryan...


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

We got a lot of delusional people on this thread who think that Taker is going to come out during Cena's promo.

A lot of them are also saying that Taker is looking to be in great shape.

They are wrong on both counts. That promo with Taker was it. There is nothing more special. If Taker is going to come and challenge Cena to a match at WM 34, he won't do it now. He will do it 3 or 4 weeks before Mania.

Taker also looked to be in terrible shape. His beer belly was clearly evident to me regardless of how much of that coat tried to cover it up. His shoulders and arms looked like they lost mass.

O, and that montage sucked as well. The "Aint no grave" one from a few years ago was so much better.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

FUCK YOU ROMAN clapclapclapclapclap


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

hahahah those booooos


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I unironically fucking love The Miz.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

All these teasing about an upcoming Daniel Bryan/The Miz match.

Why are they still doing this?


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

God I want that Miz and Daniel Bryan match and I can't believe I just typed that


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

MIZ! :mark:


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

ugh I miss Maryse :cry


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The Shield reunion did absolutely nothing for Roman's reactions


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm surprised Vickie Guerrero wasn't there, she was Raw GM. No EXCUSE MEEEEEEEEE :lol


She was also annoying


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So Miz/Reigns isn't closing the show then. Glad that's settled.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

YOU CAN'T WRESTLE clapclapclapclapclap


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Whats with the super stacked first hour??????


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Ok, I have no idea what the hell is closing Raw :draper2


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Here comes the Big Dog and his even bigger cock to tame this rowdy crowd into submission.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Are we gonna see a match at Manhattan or no?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

That was 95-5 boos to cheers &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Architect-Rollins said:


> The Shield reunion did absolutely nothing for Roman's reactions


Nope... WWE taking shortcuts as usual that just end up coming full circle..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Should be a good match.

I wonder what will close the show.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Miz might actually win tonight.

He looks on.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Architect-Rollins said:


> The Shield reunion did absolutely nothing for Roman's reactions


I said it when it happened, that he should enjoy the cheers while they last because as soon as he was back on his own he would continue to be booed out of the building.


----------



## London0009 (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

corey looks great in a tux


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I ain’t been on here in a while, y’all still hate Roman?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



I am the Storm said:


> Eric Bishoff - a huge reason why we're watching this celebration tonight.
> :bow


Underrated as a character performer when 100 percent of the attention goes to Bischoff's role in Turner vs Mcmahon. Great at portraying the circus leader that never really had a grip on things. Strong chemistry with Austin.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



-XERO- said:


> I miss seeing that Undertaker jacket.


This jacket, someone had in the crowd.










And I think The Undertaker might show up again at the end of the night.

We'll see....


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Therapy said:


> *WWE taking shortcuts as usual that just end up coming full circle.*


Literally the story of WWE for the past 17 years.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Good Lord, Miz is being cheered as if he's Styles against Reigns.

Reigns is getting the go away heat like he normally does. Surprise surprise.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Those boos.

:lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Dolorian said:


> Should be a good match.
> 
> I wonder what will close the show.


Something involving The Rock maybe? We haven'r seen or heard from him yet.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Why is Roman being booed?


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

GO MIZ


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This match would have been hilarious to see in the Manhattan Center.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

miz is losing unless they go the rematch route at the rumble pre show


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Buster Baxter said:


> Why is Roman being booed?


Because it's Roman Reigns.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I think Reigns is retaining.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Miz probably wins this.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Buster Baxter said:


> Why is Roman being booed?


Because he is the new Cena and people don't want another Cena


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So far for such a hyped show this has been very disappointing.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Bo Dallas actually looks like a star with the slicked back ponytail and beard, never thought i'd say that


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I'm glad this match is happening right now. I thought it was closing the show, which we haven't seen Brock, Kane or Strowman yet. That could main event.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Hope The big dawg wins to piss these geeks off. Miz also getting overrated af.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Sleepy Dawg :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Showstopper said:


> Those boos.
> 
> :lmao


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Roman dropping the title to set up his RTWM against Brock. We all know it's coming =(


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I mean, I get wanting to attend the Manhattan Center portion for nostalgia... but f*ck those fans in attendance aren’t getting shit. :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

lol @ the ad break


----------



## London0009 (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Taroostyles said:


> So far for such a hyped show this has been very disappointing.


and what exactly would you have done differently?


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Raw 1000 >>>>>>


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

you'd think it being a special RAW that maybe they'd drop their shitty commercial scheduling for at least one night and maybe have matches not be interrupted in the middle by fucking commercials


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> Ok, I have no idea what the hell is closing Raw :draper2


Surprise! Raw is back to 2 hours, 8-10 PM EST!


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So many people are expecting Taker to interrupt Cena I'm starting to think someone in the vein of Dolph Ziggler's gonna interrupt him :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So far this show has been pretty meh.

Really underwhelmed.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

These must be the loudest Lets go Roman, Roman sucks chants ever.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Amber B said:


> They should've just had the entire thing at the Manhattan Center but they're probably scared of the chants and Babygurl getting booed out the building.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Law said:


> So far this show has been pretty meh.
> 
> Really underwhelmed.


Nothings gonna top the opening segment.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mango13 said:


> Because he is the new Cena and people don't want another Cena


The major difference is this.

Intially Cena was liked.. A LOT when he was new.. He was only made the man after he organically got over.

Reigns has not got organically over once since he arrived and almost at the door given 18 of Vinces brass rings as a reward


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Oh man all that has happened leads to either Hogan, Rock, or Punk. MARK MY WORDS. Slow burn of a show for the major payoff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> So many people are expecting Taker to interrupt Cena I'm starting to think someone in the vein of Dolph Ziggler's gonna interrupt him :lol


Bring on the Zig!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> So many people are expecting Taker to interrupt Cena I'm starting to think someone in the vein of Dolph Ziggler's gonna interrupt him :lol


:lmao


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Mango13 said:


> Because he is the new Cena and people don't want another Cena


Except the crowd was behind Cena as he was getting pushed. 
WWE put Cena against wrestlers who were hugely popular while turning him into a white meat babyface


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Therapy said:


> The major difference is this.
> 
> Intially Cena was liked.. A LOT when he was new.. He was only made the man after he organically got over.
> 
> Reigns has not got organically over once since he arrived and almost at the door given 18 of Vinces brass rings as a reward



He is also worse in the ring and on the mic then Cena was/is


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I really wish I could see another feud between these two.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Therapy said:


> The major difference is this.
> 
> Intially Cena was liked.. A LOT when he was new.. He was only made the man after he organically got over.
> 
> *Reigns has not got organically over once since he arrived and almost at the door given 18 of Vinces brass rings as a reward*


*
*

That's if you don't count how fucken over he was during The Shield.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

if the final hour isn't the war zone in the manhatten center then i have to ask, what the fuck was the actual point


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> :lmao


How did they ever think that was going to fool anybody? Ziggler isn't anywhere near as tall as Taker.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Law said:


> So far this show has been pretty meh.
> 
> Really underwhelmed.


I got myself caught up in the hype too much, as per usual. Hopefully the final hour is filled with good segments. RAW 1000 was way more consistent than this.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I'm prob one of the few people on here who'd be happy if Roman retained :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

What do we have left, exactly?
Men's rumble brawl to close it (most likely) or else the Kane/Strowman/Lesnar threeway
Tag match
Styles 
And that's it?

I'm assuming Cena is going to be part of the Rumble segment


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> :lmao


He should start doing that more often, would garner so much heat. :lol

One night CM Punk, another night HBK... etc.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This has been disappointing. Too much hype hurt it.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



the_hound said:


> if the final hour isn't the war zone in the manhatten center then i have to ask, what the fuck was the actual point


To sell more tickets. That's it.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

lol the INSTANT they come back from commercial break roman gets back to looking STRONK

miz has got in offense for approximately 2% of the match that has been seen on TV so far :deanfpalm


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Mango13 said:


> He is also worse in the ring and on the mic then Cena was/is


Yep I like Roman but he's still a work in progress. Which shouldn't be said for a guy with his resume


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

3 count????????????


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Therapy said:


> The major difference is this.
> 
> Intially Cena was liked.. A LOT when he was new.. He was only made the man after he organically got over.
> 
> Reigns has not got organically over once since he arrived and almost at the door given 18 of Vinces brass rings as a reward


The Shield got over. They just rushed Roman with no midcard run. :draper2


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

damn Curtis a good buddy would have pulled Miz away from the before Reigns could crack him lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Bret Hart said:


> He should start doing that more often, would garner so much heat. :lol
> 
> One night CM Punk, another night HBK... etc.


Honestly wouldn't be surprised if he does Punk's entrance at Rumble at like 30 or something. He'd get massive heat :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



RapShepard said:


> He might pop up at the Barclay's it's Taker after all


That's what I'm thinking will happen.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

That opening segment was the only good in ring segment tonight... we're almost half way through the show..


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> The Shield got over. They just rushed Roman with no midcard run. :draper2


That was the main issue.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> So many people are expecting Taker to interrupt Cena I'm starting to think someone in the vein of Dolph Ziggler's gonna interrupt him :lol


Ziggler or even Bo Dallas interrupting Cena would be lightyears better than Taker.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm prob one of the few people on here who'd be happy if Roman retired :lol


i'd be happy as well


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Miz's Bryan kicks didn't look like shit for once!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

They're going for the "he only lost because he's hurt" angle I see..


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Law said:


> That opening segment was the only good in ring segment tonight... we're almost half way through the show..


And it wasn't that good.


----------



## BeOP1 (Jun 2, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Himiko said:


> In fairness, would a Randy Orton appearance make any difference? The guy is boring as hell


Not as boring as the guys in your sig.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



bme said:


> Yep I like Roman but he's still a work in progress. Which shouldn't be said for a guy with his resume


I think he's actually quite good - if he's allowed to speak and to wrestle. I feel a bit like how people feel about Cena. During the match with RVD and with Punk, he brought out a lot of skill and moves you won't really see.

I think it's the same with Reigns, he's given specific instructions at times that he's not capable of delivering with emotion and we see this "believe that baby girl, oooraga punch".
Whereas he can do his superman punch, his spear, talk on mic when he has more leeway,


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Fuck Roman.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Oh shit Miz kicked out of a Superman punch..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Haven't watched in a few months, do they just call Bo Dallas, Dallas now?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Haha another cliche of wrestling, heels' cronies get kicked out and immediately argue with the referee about it :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Well now it's definitely over.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Law said:


> That opening segment was the only good in ring segment tonight... we're almost half way through the show..


Outside of the first segment this has been formatted in an extremely generic fashion thus far. Some odd decisions all around.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Title matches aren't DQ. Unless we decide they are for purpose of story. - WWE on logic


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Fuck end this shit already, I want to see stars.

Not fucking Roman.



DX-Superkick said:


> The Shield got over. They just rushed Roman with no midcard run. :draper2


 Roman didn't get himself over alone, TS got over as a unit.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Of course he kicked out at two... Fucking bullshit


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Those refs in the second row :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The people are behind the Awesome one! :mark:


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

FU supa Reigns


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This match is garbage.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:yawn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The relevance and prestige of the Intercontinental Championship.....:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Just caught up with Triple H and Steph's appearance on the Tonight Show :lol
Man, Haitch certainly killed that Moana song! :vince$


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Thank god the miz won


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

MIZ!


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Sazer Ramon said:


> Haven't watched in a few months, do they just call Bo Dallas, Dallas now?


Nah, Cole just said "Bo Dallas"


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Wow


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Wow.. An actual clean win....


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

hahaha that was a brilliant spot


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Miz wins :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I'm so sick of Miz as IC Champion, IT'S SO BORING.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

OMG Roman is winning the rumble


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Miz IC Champ again.

:lol

Congrats to him.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I think Reigns' chances of winning the rumble just skyrocketed


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Love the MIZ!!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Now that's how you heel!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Reigns is winning the Rumble :lmao
Oh fuck everything:lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Prestige of the Intercontinental Championship :booklel


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

mizzz


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Well, looks like Roman will win the RR. Jesus.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Xobeh said:


> I think he's actually quite good - if he's allowed to speak and to wrestle. I feel a bit like how people feel about Cena. During the match with RVD and with Punk, he brought out a lot of skill and moves you won't really see.
> 
> I think it's the same with Reigns, he's given specific instructions at times that he's not capable of delivering with emotion and we see this "believe that baby girl, oooraga punch".
> Whereas he can do his superman punch, his spear, talk on mic when he has more leeway,


What about his face offs with Cena. If that was all him he can still improve


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Man, when is Miz gonna STAY out of the IC title picture.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I told you guys. Roman winning the rumble is confirmed


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Ok. Reigns holding the title was pointless. I hate short title runs.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Hell yes!!!!!!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Reigns winning the Rumble lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

YEAH!!!!!!!

Goat Miz


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

AND NEW!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The prop is back on The Miz's shoulder where it will remain for all eternity.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

WUUUTTTTTT


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

LETS FUCKIN GO MIZ!!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Watch Roman win the Rumble now. LMFAOOO.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

OH MY GODD <3 <3 THIS IS AWESOMEEEEEEEE


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Holy fucking shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Roman got pinned almost cleanly by fucking Miz!!!!!!! WOW.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Reigns winning the Rumble would be HILARIOUS.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Oh no. Reigns is winning the rumble now, isn't he?


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

People bitching about Cena breaking Flair's record soon will start complaining about The Miz breaking Chris Jericho's record with the IC.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Roman is winning the Rumble, put your money on him now.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*










Can you actually book his fucking reign well this time WWE?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

at least miz won with some old school heelery


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> This match is garbage.


Crowd was into it :draper2


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Decent match between Reigns and Miz.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Match sucked, but Miz winning was awesome.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

How creative and innovative, putting the intercontinental title on the Miz. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Damn, if somebody told me 10 years ago that the Miz would be this over on RAW 25, I'd laugh at their face :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

They really have nothing for Miz to do other than be IC Champ. I swear if Vince thinks it's a good idea for Roman to win the Rumble now...oh boy fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Yay now we're back to Miz carrying the IC title around for no reason, never defending it or doing anything with it fpalm


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:lmao

What the fuck is gonna happen at the Manhattan centre? :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

That pop for the DX graphic.

:mark:


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Road Dogg :mark :mark


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Of course Roman IC runs was gonna lead to nothing. Hope no one had huge expectations we've been through this before.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

When Roman loses cleanly & the Rumble is on Sunday










He's winning, isn't he? Fuck.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Kinda wanted Reigns to go into Mania as the IC champ to recreate Warrior and Hogan


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

of COURSE roman is winning the rumble come on duh that's been obvious for a long time


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Nice finish and Miz is the champion!!!:grin2:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I think DX is closing the show.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The fans at the Manhattan center are getting crapped on


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

DX vs Balor Club, TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Hot damn, some of y'all are spoiled AF.
Not all 3 hours are going to be Austin stunning Vince. 

Its the #2 title (at least historically) and both performers are over AF. Not a bad match, and big pop at the ending, stop with the bitching.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The thoughts of sitting through ANOTHER Miz IC reign makes me wanna cry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The Rock better be on Raw tonight!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Well of course Shawn's appearance and entire career is limited to a stable who's priority was to warm the crowd up before Stone Cold saved the day.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This company is hilariously awful

fpalm


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Miz is the IC champ for the 400th time.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

They need to get a 'fire road dogg' chant going. Smackdowns so bad I would be happy with the crowd ruining the show on this occasion.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Roman needs to get beat down backstage by someone to set up a new feud. Wow. NOBODY will get involved in Lesnar Reigns. Hell, if Reigns needs to win give Braun the win Sunday and pin Kane.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Hopefully that'll be it for the serious matches now and we get a nostalgia match and then just non stop segments


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



wkc_23 said:


> Crowd was into it :draper2


It still sucked.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Himiko said:


> How creative and innovative, putting the intercontinental title on the Miz.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its almost like I've seen this 7 times before.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Law said:


> Roman didn't get himself over alone, TS got over as a unit.


I get that. But I'm saying that after The Shield, they then shot him to the moon. That didn't happen with Edge, Jeff Hardy, Shawn, Triple H etc etc. They all went through the midcard. Whether it was after a tag team or stable they all climbed higher and higher. They didn't take the express elevator.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:lmao

Miz beats Reigns 1,2,3 in the middle of the ring, yet people STILL complain.

If Reigns beat Miz, y'all still would have been complaining.

What the fuck is it you people want?

Glad, Vince is gonna shove Reigns done your throat. None of y'all know what you actually want.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So the COO, serious corporate heel cerebral assassin triple H is gonna come out and dance around saying suck it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Thus far looking like those in the Manhattan Center might've gotten hustled


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Bret Hart said:


> :lmao
> 
> What the fuck is gonna happen at the Manhattan centre? :lmao


When they announced the two arenas I thought you'd be a fool to get tickets for the Barclay center lmao. 
Not having the funds to go turned out to be a good thing.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Miz won the belt but it should be a hollow victory if you are a fan. He is still stuck in IC mid card belt hell.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Romans not winning the Rumble

He will probably win the Elimination Chamber match for the title shot in February. I’m thinking a Smackdown Guy is confirmed to win this year


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Good match between Reigns/Miz and nice heel finish by MIz.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> When Roman loses cleanly & the Rumble is on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's got to be the favorite now , gotta have that Lesnar vs Reigns WM main event


----------



## London0009 (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> It still sucked.


well the crowd didnt seem to think it sucked, nor did twitter fans nor did i 

so...

guess its only u


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

RAW 1000 was actually the first time Miz won the Intercontinental title IIRC.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Miz vs Y2J mania.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Was that win really clean though? Roman lost cos of an exposed turnbuckle which Miz himself exposed :lol

I actually think I'm more disappointed about another Miz IC reign than I am about Roman losing the title LOL.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



WrestlingOracle said:


> Thus far looking like those in the Manhattan Center might've gotten hustled


I would ask for a refund


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



wkc_23 said:


> I think DX is closing the show.


Hm that could be great if done right, but with PG and all, idk if DX getting the final spotlight would be a good idea. 

I'm kind of (perhaps foolishly) still optimistic about Taker showing up in the Barclays center at the end to challenge Cena :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I can't stand short title runs and if Roman was going to drop the title, I'd rather he drop the title to a heel Balor. I'm over Miz being the IC champ. I've been over that for like 2 years now.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

How do you play the "rebel renegade" faction card when at least a good portion of them are the authority figures now? Gimme a break.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Himiko said:


> So the COO, serious corporate heel cerebral assassin triple H is gonna come out and dance around saying suck it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And the fans will cheer him. Even though they boo him when he is in his heel COO role.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

The Rock is Next


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



London0009 said:


> well the crowd didnt seem to think it sucked, nor did twitter fans nor did i
> 
> so...
> 
> guess its only u


If you say so, but the match sucked.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Sazer Ramon said:


> Haven't watched in a few months, do they just call Bo Dallas, Dallas now?


It's a WWE thing. People mysteriously lose part of their name all of the time.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Demolition119 said:


> Miz won the belt but it should be a hollow victory if you are a fan. He is still stuck in IC mid card belt hell.


Miz is an awesome IC title holder, so I'm alright with it.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Law said:


> Roman didn't get himself over alone, TS got over as a unit.


Who cares, he was over, often outpopped the other two, so it is a wrong fact to say he didn't got over organically.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Headliner said:


> I can't stand short title runs and if Roman was going to drop the title, I'd rather he drop the title to a heel Balor. I'm over Miz being the IC champ. I've been over that for like 2 years now.


Agreed, I am so over the MIz as IC champion at this point.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I didn't even think about that.

Roman losing to set up a Rumble win at this point is so :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

JEFF.

:mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

MVP :mark: :mark:


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> When Roman loses cleanly & the Rumble is on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, what else did you think was going to happen?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Miz vs. Reigns was good. But we're halfway through the show and it's been dire so far. I'm normally pretty positive about Raw, but with so much talent here, it's been a shocker.

Those poor bastards at the Manhattan Center. Hope tickets were cheap.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

MVP looking old as fuck


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Didn't Heath Slater get his ass handed to him by the APA at RAW 1000?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So Jeff Hardy makes an appearance. Is there still hope for a Deano appearance? :lol (I know there's prob not)


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I would love to play poker with those guys


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Blue dot man!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Yeah, I'm not really into nostalgia so this RAW isn't really clicking for me.

Doing laundry and having it on the background makes it go through okay.

I'm all for fun segments every now and again, but very little is being done to get me excited for the Rumble..


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

MVP!!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:lmao This APA poker table is gonna be a running thing!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Who is the buy with the sunglasses playing poker?? I can't remember his name.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Soul Rex said:


> Its almost like I've seen this 7 times before.




You know what else would be so creative and innovative? Putting Roman in the WM and giving him a big crowning moment!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

One more match vs Randy Orton for the title.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Christian STILL with the jobber entrance.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Nobody recognized MVP, lol.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The people in the Manhattan Center have to be so pissed.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

It is happening, Christian is officially turning into Dennis Quaid.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

They showed Chyna lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Rookie of the Year said:


> Hope tickets were cheap.


I don't think they were. :lol


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

It's.......Christian.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

That Seth pop.

:mark:


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Just as I thought. Just dragging out a bunch of old people to wave at the audience.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Yes!!!! CHRISTIAN!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Demolition119 said:


> Miz won the belt but it should be a hollow victory if you are a fan. He is still stuck in IC mid card belt hell.


Thing is while the Miz is good enough to hold the world title, they need someone to hold down the IC title. unfortunately Miz is the perfect person for the job.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I love how Christian introduced Seth as Seth Freakin Rollins


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Who's the big blue dot on my screen?


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Didn’t last time Christian come to Raw Seth Rollins threatened to curb stomp him into the ground lol


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Christian and the peep show is here!!!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I never liked Christian but it's actually nice to see something like this - when it's less about the character and more about the fact they're happy to be there and just playing to the crowd.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Is it just me or does “Captain Charisma” have zero charisma? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This crowd about to shit all over Jordan


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Jason Jordan :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



FITZ said:


> The people in the Manhattan Center have to be so pissed.


Unless WWE had it in specific writing in the advertisements that literally nothing of importance will happen there tonight. I would expect class action lawsuits.. 

I'd be furious...


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Jason Jordan is such a try hard


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Didn't Seth say he was gonna kill Edge the last time these guys were in the ring?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



SpikeDudley said:


> Romans not winning the Rumble
> 
> He will probably win the Elimination Chamber match for the title shot in February. I’m thinking a Smackdown Guy is confirmed to win this year


Orton won it last year , and there really isn't anyone on the Smackdown side that is a legitimate potential winner. AJ and Roode are champions, Owens and Zayn are a tag team, and they've basically killed Nakamura. Reigns just lost the title, its going to set up the Lesnar match. The only person I can see maybe winning the rumble outside of Reigns would be Strowman to set up a match against Lesnar.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

People who bought tickets for the Manhattan Center should ask for refunds.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Jordan getting booed.

:lmao


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Just as I thought. Just dragging out a bunch of old people to wave at the audience.


Dude, do us all a favor and SHUT UP


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

No entrance for Christian? Come on, his theme is usually the best thing about him


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



FITZ said:


> The people in the Manhattan Center have to be so pissed.


I would of demanded my money back!


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Jason Jordan’s new character is awesome. Such a great heat generator


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

hahaha jordannn


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:maury


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

'Kristen!'

Fucking' Booker :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Jordan STFU and let Seth talk :no:

Seth's face when the crowd wouldn't let JJ talk :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

That 'Burn it Down' with the crowd @Showstopper It's getting over as fuck :mark: Seth is easily the hottest current guy on the roster.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Jordan is gonna be a star. He’s playing his part perfectly if writing has any idea what they’re doing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Hawkke said:


> Blue dot man!


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I'd imagine the Manhattan Center is mostly a house show with lesser legends.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I laughed at "Undertaker is the most legendary character to ever wrestle on Monday Night Raw".

Somewhere in his home, someone is laughing too, brother.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Seth trying not to laugh


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I love jason jordan but LOL hhahahahha


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Jordan sucks


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

SHUT THE FUCK UP CHANTS........oh my god


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Haven't watched RAW in a while but I've seen clips of Jordan from the last two weeks. 

I'm liking the cornball character


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



wkc_23 said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Fuck ya Seth is over as allllll hell, and being next to Jordan just makes it feel even more real! :lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So Jordan is Carlton Banks as a wrestler?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Those fans at the Manhattan Center have to be fuming. Watching on a tron & getting that pointless Taker promo


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I’m sorry but Jason Jordan is one of the best things on Raw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Hey, the guy in my icon!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Jason Jordan starting to get some of that Vickie Guerrero heat...


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Rollins and Jordan, the team of whiny voices :lol


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

FUSION!!!


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Wonder if we’re getting Rollins vs Jordan at Mania? Was probably supposed to be Rollins vs Ambrose but might be a good opening type of match.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

My man JJ getting that heat

:applause


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

They're doing an excellent job with Jason Jordan. He just needs to turn heel on Sunday.

Pretty good show so far. Austin was the best part. Taker was confusing.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Great: the Has-been and the Never-been.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

DABAAAAARRRRRRR :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

JJ is the only guy on the roster capable of getting equal heat as Roman. Which is a pretty hard feat. :reigns2 He's going to make for a great Heel.


----------



## Celphish (Aug 22, 2016)

the_hound said:


>


LMFAO I almost spit my soda across the room. You sir, Win the nostalgia sign of the year.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955628150087737344


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

JJ's character is falling perfectly into place. I love it haha.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Sha-moose looks ridiculous


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

YOU SUCK


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



DX-Superkick said:


> So Jordan is Carlton Banks as a wrestler?


 Explains why I love him :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I wonder who came up with The Bar's tag line first, Dodge or the WWE?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So what was the point of the Peep show?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

holy shit its happening folks


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Whoops. And of course JJ is gonna take that the wrong way and think Seth did it on purpose isn't he fpalm


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

It's really weird when Jason fucking Jordan is the most entertaining part of the 25th shit of RAW, beside Austin of course.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Seth hitting Jordan!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Seth just standing there like, 'ya im not really with him'


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



LucasXXII said:


> No entrance for Christian? Come on, his theme is usually the best thing about him


Must not have watched him in TNA?



YOU SUCK! YOU SUCK!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Cesaro and Sheamus are so out of sync with their entrance and promos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Jason Jordan the legend.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Funny how JJ has excelled without Gable on the main roster but floundered to he met him in NXT. Really shows the crowd divide


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

It's obvious Jordan is turning on Rollins at the Rumble.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

DX ends the show and announces Chyna makes HOF? That would be beautiful.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Jason Jordan's doing Kurt Angle's whole "extremely grating babyface" thing quite well.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Admiral Ackbar when he heard about the Manhattan Center...


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

CHARLY!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Alexa and Charly :done


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The only part of Booker T commentary I like is him constantly shitting on Jordan

Charly and Alexa wens3


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:lmao Cesaro and Sheamus chanting yes with the crowd! These two are getting fucking better and better as a team!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The seeds being planted for JJ to turn on Seth.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Is the Raw tag title match on the preshow? :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

You kidding me.. Alexa still not in a match?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

It's really fucking frustrating when the guy who goes ahead with these shit segments is the most entertaining part so far.

Dammit, Vince.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Charlotte.

:mark:


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Jordan with that heat :lol

Guess we're not seeing a Curb Stomp tonight though


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Damn Alexa is short.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Charlotte looks like she's about 7' foot next to Bliss.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Charlotte is the best women wrestler by far


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So, what time is the Kelly Kelly vs Torrie Wilson bikini contest tonight? :vince$


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Those fans at the Manhattan Center have to be fuming. Watching on a tron & getting that pointless Taker promo


Why? It's not like they paid a TON of money to be there.....


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

lOl look at that size difference!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Bliss & Charly! :mark:


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The Raw Women’s champion really earning her paycheck these last few weeks [emoji849]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Charlotte is wearing heels, right? Cos she looks so freakin tall, she's taller than Ric :lol


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



frankthetank91 said:


> Wonder if we’re getting Rollins vs Jordan at Mania? Was probably supposed to be Rollins vs Ambrose but might be a good opening type of match.


Hell No, Rollins deserves way better.

He already missed HIS WrestleMania because an injury, after winning the world title and pinning Triple H on his previous appearances it would be a HUGE let down is he ends up facing a rookie like Jordan.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

RIC is fucking smashed


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The height difference between Charlotte and Alexa is HILARIOUS.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

THE GOAT.

:mark:


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

LMFAO


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Alexa looks so small compared to Charlotte :lol


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

MY FACE HURTS FROM SMILING


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

hahaha asuka


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Charlotte just TOWERS over Alexa :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Yeah Alexa's height is honestly off-putting. Hard to take her seriously.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Flair rolled his drunk ass in there real smooth. I wonder what bar in NYC is going to get an unpaid tab tonight.


----------



## Beckeysha (Jan 6, 2018)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Charlotte towering Alexa!
I doubt Alexa makes it on the Mania main show unless its a multiwomen match! I hope someone else wins it to give us a LIT Mania match!

- Beckeysha


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

LOL Asuka yelling in Japanese and Miz's face :lol


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Miz/Asuka promo :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

YESSSSSS!!! Charlotte! The GOAT! WOOOOOOO

Alexa looks tiny next to her


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

WOOOO!

She's 2 feet taller than Bliss!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:lol Naitch!


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

UGH, that promo with Flair and Charlotte was pure CRINGAGE.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



SpikeDudley said:


> Romans not winning the Rumble
> 
> He will probably win the Elimination Chamber match for the title shot in February. I’m thinking a Smackdown Guy is confirmed to win this year


That's how it should happen. 

Roman doesn't need another Rumble win.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I hope Miz/Asuka win the MMC.

They're great together.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Fans at the Manhattan Center chanting "We want a refund."

:lmao

It's amazing how WWE can't do the simplest of things right.

:lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Charlotte is wearing heels, right? Cos she looks so freakin tall, she's taller than Ric :lol


She has to be, Alexa really isn't that small, right? :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Miz/Asuka...I'm dying


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Charolette dwarfed Alexa! :lol


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Law said:


> Is the Raw tag title match on the preshow? :lol


If JJ turns it has to be on the main show. It probably will be as well


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Alexa made to look like she was nothing


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

They've got to have something big planned for the last hour at Manhattan...surely


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Dolorian said:


> Yeah Alexa's height is honestly off-putting. Hard to take her seriously.


And not the fact she barely ever actually wrestles and being protected for WM buyrates?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Showstopper said:


> Fans at the Manhattan Center chanting "We want a refund."
> 
> :lmao
> 
> ...




Give em Hogan. That’ll shut em up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Showstopper said:


> Fans at the Manhattan Center chanting "We want a refund."
> 
> :lmao


Took them long enough. What a scam.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Why did Charlotte and Bliss have to interact tonight on Raw? It's not like they are wrestling each other. They probably did that just to get Ric on TV.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This show is so boring.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Law said:


> Is the Raw tag title match on the preshow? :lol


Main show


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

They should have had AJ Styles at Manhattans center. Since he’s not a RAW guy they could have let him have a dark match to keep the fans happy there


----------



## London0009 (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



deadcool said:


> UGH, that promo with Flair and Charlotte was pure CRINGAGE.


crinage? the fuck is that word


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955628642704478208


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Mustafa Ali just tweeted that he performed at the Manhattan Center.

So, there are matches happening? 
Or is this from before the sow began?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The SD full timers having to fly to Raw on their day off for a 5 second segment


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Showstopper said:


> Fans at the Manhattan Center chanting "We want a refund."
> 
> :lmao
> 
> ...


Are they seriously making everybody there just sit and watch the rest of Raw on a screen?


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Ric's mere presence saved that entire backstage segment.

WWWWooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I miss Edge.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Roxinius said:


> RIC is fucking smashed


GOATS get fucked up


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Can't believe they messed this show up this bad. 

If I was at the Manhattan Center I would be pissed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Dolorian said:


> Took them long enough. What a scam.


Really disgraceful of them to do this. At least have it 60%-40% in terms of content on each show. It's been like 90-10 thus far.

:ha

For a second, I thought about getting tickets to the Manhattan Center version. Thank fuck I didn't.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Stephleref said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955628642704478208


What a mess!


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

EDGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How I missed those good old days.

Will never forget.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Showstopper said:


> Fans at the Manhattan Center chanting "We want a refund."
> 
> :lmao
> 
> ...



While I do feel bad for them to some extent, anyone who went to the Manhattan center and expected there to be anything meaningful take place there is retarded.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

God, I miss Edge. Still 7 years later it sucks he had to retire early.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

THE RATED-R SUPERSTAR :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

LOL

Manhattan Center getting 205 matches


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



DX-Superkick said:


> Must not have watched him in TNA?
> 
> 
> 
> YOU SUCK! YOU SUCK!


A bit, some matches here and there. Will go through the whole run if I have time though. 

Christian is usually meh to me, aside from the Jericho feud and the Orton feud of course.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Midnight Rocker said:


> Mustafa Ali just tweeted that he performed at the Manhattan Center.
> 
> So, there are matches happening?
> Or is this from before the sow began?




Haha what’s worse than sitting in silence with nothing happening? Having to sit through cruiserweight matches


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

BAYBAY!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Kind of regret staying up for this. I could have gone to bed after the Austin segment and not missed much. Feels very rushed & underwhelming.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Why on earth do you fucking book Bray Wyatt on this show? fpalm


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I cant believe they are wasting a talent like MVP on a lame a** poker game with the APA and Slater.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

omg bray is in the manhatten center which means mattt is there


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

They finally go back to the Manhattan Center and it's Bray Wyatt. Those poor people.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

It's nice seeing MVP on WWE TV again. I will mark out if he is part of the rumble.

LOL THE MANHATTAN CENTER CHANTING WE GOT SOMETHING HAHAHAHHA


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

They're response to a "We want refunds" chant is Bray Wyatt? :lmao :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Manhattan gets a Bray promo :HA


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

All this show is doing is making me depressed at how good WWE used to be and what a state it’s in these days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Well you get Wyatt Manhattan Center


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So wait. They can turn the lights off for Bray but not Taker? Wtf lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Wyatt at the Manhattan Center?
That means Woken Hardy too?

OhohohohhahahahahhahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :vince$


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:tripsscust at MVP being wasted like this. Was Curt Hawkins too busy at catering in order to job against him or what?


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Is there a reason the show couldn't be at the Manhattan Center in it's entirety rather than WWE pulling a Wrestlemaina 2?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Why the fuck would you waste a Jeff Hardy appearance like this?
With his awkward quiet ass.



Still would though, of course.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Wait why didn't they cut the lights for Taker


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Steve Black Man said:


> Are they seriously making everybody there just sit and watch the rest of Raw on a screen?


I knew they'd have to split up the roster/legends but having people just sit there is bs. 

I was thinking of going to this too.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



London0009 said:


> crinage? the fuck is that word


I just invented it.

CRINGE + CARNAGE = CRINGAGE, which is what that promo was.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

"We got something" chant at Manhattan.

:lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Manhattan Center gets Bray :lol


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Those fans in the Hammerstein finally being punished for their sinful behavior during the ECW era..


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So what's going on at the Manhattan center? Are they watching all of the matches on monitors while the legends visit them once an hour?


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

If this was 2014, Bray Wyatt's pop would've blown off the roof.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

OK, I give up. Goodnight people.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

“Thanks jerry”


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

DELETE!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

"We want something" chant


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

D E L E T E


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

These forums are so active tonight, it is nice!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



RamPaige said:


> Is there a reason the show couldn't be at the Manhattan Center in it's entirety rather than WWE pulling a Wrestlemaina 2?


$$ There isnt enough seating capacity to make it worth it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I feel really bad for Manhattan.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The Manhattan Center folks get cruiserweight matches and now Bray Wyatt. This is some sort of conspiracy, taking the most hardcore fans who miss the old days and torturing them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

this makes no fucking sense, should have had this as a nxt house shot, what utter bollocks


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Ok I get it.

Woken Matt is wrestling on the smaller arena is a tribute to his Impact Wrestling days.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

And these morons are wasting a WM worthy match, Wyatt vs Woken Hardy on a very stupid RAW show.

This company....


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I know this show isn't over but, and perhaps I'm too buzzed to remember correctly, but I seem to recall WWE doing pretty well by RAW 1000. Tonight? I was hyped for it. But so far? Seems they really haven't put in the effort, especially in comparison to 1000, IMO.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This "Multiple Buildings/Same Show" idea was stupid the last time they tried it.

None of the crowds want 45 minutes of watching a titatron.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

No one wants to see a normal Matt/Wyatt singles match


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Yikes, :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This ain't on PPV?


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

THIS IS AWESOME! I do not chant that btw...


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> "We want something" chant


r/cozyplaces


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Wow, what a way to troll the Manhattan Center :lmao
They wait a hour, then they get Bray Wyatt.

Lawler burying Matt.


----------



## London0009 (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



deadcool said:


> I just invented it.
> 
> CRINGE + CARNAGE = CRINGAGE, which is what that promo was.


erm nah


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So we get Woken Matt but none of the tomfoolery and chichanery that made him so beloved! :'(


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I... don't know what to make of this.
I feel upset.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Wyatt vs. Broken Matt was used to draw for 205 Live house show and now this :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



I am the Storm said:


> I know this show isn't over but, and perhaps I'm too buzzed to remember correctly, but I seem to recall WWE doing pretty well by RAW 1000. Tonight? I was hyped for it. But so far? Seems they really haven't put in the effort, especially in comparison to 1000, IMO.


Well you had old superstars kicking the shit out of younger ones, luckily that hasn't happened yet.


----------



## BestInTheWorld1998 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

How many goddamn commercials????????


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

By God Bray! That cross-body was brutal!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> This ain't on PPV?




No room/not important enough for Royal Rumble, and I doubt they wanna drag this all the way to EC at the end of February


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Thus far Manhattan got the pointless Taker promo, the pointless CW match, and now this pointless match.

:lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

It's safe to say they've fucked up hard tonight?

With the talent they have booked, holy shit have they done shit.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Why does WWE always let us down :mj2

Unless this final hour is out of this world amazing, I'm kinda' bummed.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

FUCCCCCKING ADS

:vince$


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I still don't know why they didn't just go for a 4 hour show and give each venue 2 hours.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Showstopper said:


> Thus far Manhattan got the pointless Taker promo, the pointless CW match, and now this pointless match.
> 
> :lmao


That fucking Lesnar guy deserves it. :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So it's WM 2, except done badly.
And not only do you get to watch a titantron, you at home get to see ad breaks during matches!

We are so, so lucky!


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Miz posted on instagram that he's heading to the Manhattan Center, wonder why


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Fans in attendance at Manhattan Center were chanting for a refund. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



RapShepard said:


> Well you had old superstars kicking the shit out of younger ones, luckily that hasn't happened yet.


That's because DX isn't on yet :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Why can’t WWE do anything right anymore? This is a genuine question, it’s like the purposely constantly self sabotaging 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Showstopper said:


> Thus far Manhattan got the pointless Taker promo, the pointless CW match, and now this pointless match.
> 
> :lmao


Don't worry they will also get a 20 min laughing segment between Boogieman, Wyatt and Hardy. That should send them home happy.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This turned to soulless mix and matching VERY fast after a perfect start


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Law said:


> It's safe to say they've fucked up hard tonight?
> 
> With the talent they have booked, holy shit have they done shit.


They manage to fuck up a show that was literally impossible to fuck up. Yet. They fucking did it anyway. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

i wish the show was at least comically bad. Its been two hours of useless television that's gone no where.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Law said:


> It's safe to say they've fucked up hard tonight?
> 
> With the talent they have booked, holy shit have they done shit.


It's been pretty underwhelming. Nothing has been able to top the Austin segment & everything has felt very flat since then. Legends being rushed to be shown all at once as well.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

For the people asking, after Taker the people at Manhattan Center got Gulak & Tony Nese vs Hideo Itami & Akira Tozawa and that's it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



LucasXXII said:


> That's because DX isn't on yet


True that lol. This is basically a regular Raw with cameos. Maybe a cage match with the old school cage would have been a nice touch


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Why does WWE always let us down :mj2
> 
> Unless this final hour is out of this world amazing, I'm kinda' bummed.



The show could of ended after Austin and it would of been awesome, it's dragging major ass now though. I just can't believe they would fuck this up so badly. 

If you can't look forward to a major anniversary show what can ya look forward to?


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Still Revival's burial and Kane/Strowman/Lesnar to go. How thrilling. They really shat the bed.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The show should have taken place at just one venue. Madison Square Garden.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

To be honest why would anyone pay to be on a side show, it was an stupidity by the fans themselves, you know is gonna be trash.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Are the fans really chanting "WE WANT A REFUND"?

If so, is this in the Manhattan Center or the Barclays?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

this is beyond bad now


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Fuck I am so tired of this damn Tupac/Biggie commercial


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I’m actually embarrassed for having any excitement for this episode 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## London0009 (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

this place can make the most happiest person depressed

holy shit are u all on anti depressants or virgins? lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Dolorian said:


> Don't worry they will also get a 20 min laughing segment between Boogieman, Wyatt and Hardy. That should send them home happy.


I missed the Taker promo but read it was pointless. Did he say anything meaningful in it?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Man Jr is just terrible anymore it hurts my heart


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Law said:


> It's safe to say they've fucked up hard tonight?
> 
> With the talent they have booked, holy shit have they done shit.


I loved how just a Bunch of random legends knocked on Angle's door just to get screentime.
LOL 
What pointless shit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Law said:


> It's safe to say they've fucked up hard tonight?
> 
> With the talent they have booked, holy shit have they done shit.


They can bring all the "legends" they want but it will amount to nothing with the awful creative team they have.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

They should of saved this match and had this match to end the feud.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Bye Matt.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Whelp


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Wow :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Terrible audio in the Manhattan Center.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Great booking...


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So is it just me, or has Raw 25 been absolute shit so far? 

Like, I know that WWE doesn't have a great track record, but this seems exceptionally bad.

Oh, and just as I'm typing this Woken Matt loses cleanly :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Showstopper said:


> Thus far Manhattan got the pointless Taker promo, the pointless CW match, and now this pointless match.
> 
> :lmao


Could you imagine how they feel after BUYING a ticket for this shit? :lol Damn, I feel bad.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

What the fuck was that


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Matt jobbed out clean on TV.

:lmao

:buried


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Okay, either this show really is gonna shit all over the fucking excellent talent they booked for the night.

ORRRRRR, the last hour is gonna be amazing, and they are just killing time until then.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So I gotta ask....What's the point of the Retro Ring if they were barely gonna do anything in that ring?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Roxinius said:


> Man Jr is just terrible anymore it hurts my heart


Can you fucking blame him?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

WWE made character beats the TNA made character


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

RIP Woken Matt.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Showstopper said:


> I missed the Taker promo but read it was pointless. Did he say anything meaningful in it?


It was vague and inconclusive...you could take it as him saying he retired but who knows.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

Lmao any time they give Bray a win anymore it just feels complete deflating. Seth, Finn, now Matt. It just feels... meaningless. A void of entertainment


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Should've done that at the Rumble, but at least the right guy won.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Have to say, JR’s commentary is so comforting. His voice instantly makes everything feel more important and legit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Some of the greatest female superstars and the bellas come out first LMFAO


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

"Greatest" and "Bella" don't deserve to be in the same sentence together.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

MARYSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Woken hardy loses? Lmao what a joke


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

They’re using the vignettes at Manhattan Center as a virtual commercial ad.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Showstopper said:


> I missed the Taker promo but read it was pointless. Did he say anything meaningful in it?


Literally everybody here could have written better.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Bray with a big win


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Ummmmm DID WOKEN HARDY JUST JOB CLEAN ON TV ON A B-VENUE?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Could you imagine how they feel after BUYING a ticket for this shit? :lol Damn, I feel bad.


When they first announced Raw was going to be there, I thought about buying a ticket for the Manhattan show.

Thank goodness I didn't. I'd be fuming. :lmao


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

What in the fuck? Lmfao, Matt is dead and it's been less than a month.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Himiko said:


> Why can’t WWE do anything right anymore? This is a genuine question, it’s like the purposely constantly self sabotaging
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:coke


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

manhatten center crowd have been shafted big time, uuter bollocks and as for that, what the actual fuck.

just sack hardy now you utter pricks


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

kelly kelly's gonna save this show.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So I guess Matt is a jobber


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Kelly and The Bellas out popping the whole division lol ... Just wait for Trish


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Kelly Kelly fan would be marking out.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

this fuck


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



King Gimp said:


> God, I miss Edge. Still 7 years later it sucks he had to retire early.


I missed it  what did Edge do?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This is horrible :lmao
Oh my god :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Torrie :sodone


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Used to have the biggest crush on torrie Wilson back in the day.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Torrie has had epic plastic surgery.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Big titty Jacqueline and she's a cruiserweight champion


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

How does Torrie look SO damn good


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Maryse looking fine :sodone


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Omg, Torrie Wilson looks better. :book


----------



## gr8nessgraves7 (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I'm not even trying to be picky, but this show is complete shit. They completely shit the bed.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Kelly Kelly though, :mm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Wow Torrie looks amazing.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The feud is obviously continuing. Hopefully with the rest of the Hardy compound included


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Torrie Wilson Jesus H Christ


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Torrie
Still lookin fine


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Torrie Wilson looking Bae as usual


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Michelle "Billy Idol" McCool.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Oh my! Torrie and Kelly


----------



## Beckeysha (Jan 6, 2018)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Bray won a match?

The Bellas and Maryse are still active why are they getting Legends treatment for women?
Torrie Wilson is the Fountain of Youth!
Wheres Beth, Melina, and Victoria???



- Beckeysha


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Torrie Wilson! :mark


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

That doesn’t even look like torrie Wilson did she get surgery or sumn???


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Torrie can still get it 

Nice to McCool bounce back from her battle with skin cancer


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I knew that Vince would pretty much bury the Broken Matt Hardy character the moment he got his paws on it.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Surprisingly loud pop for Kelly Kelly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Damn Kelly Kelly is on point :banderas


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Kelly Kelly & Torrie look good as f*ck !


----------



## KingBear (Jan 17, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Why did the Shield get split up again? I thought they were put together agaim?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Holy balls Terri looks exactly the same.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Definition of Technician said:


> I missed it  what did Edge do?


Nothing he's not there


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This is kind of a lame line up tho lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Well, I'm glad I got to see them stand there.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

FUCK Kelly Kelly still sexy as all hell


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

TRISH looks AMAZING.

:trips8


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Torrie is still hot as fuck.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Maria is still with WWE right? On Smackdown.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Some of the greatest female WWE superstars of all time!!!





And the Bellas..


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

TRISH!!!!! :mark: She still looks fine


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I want Sable


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The Bellas.evans


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Trish and Torrie are hotter than the divas of today. Lol.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Maryse looks great!

Haha my Mum hates Kelly Kelly, she just groaned when she came out :lmao

Trish's body though. OH MY GOD, she looks so amazing!! After 2 kids, she looks like that!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Anybody know why Lita not there


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

No Stacy


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Torrie is god tier amazing!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Torrie! :homer


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

No one better to be front and center, that pop ... Trish


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Trish the GOAT roud


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Lita????????


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Midnight Rocker said:


> Okay, either this show really is gonna shit all over the fucking excellent talent they booked for the night.
> 
> ORRRRRR, the last hour is gonna be amazing, and they are just killing time until then.


This would have to be one of the ten best hours in Raw history to make up for all the hype and the opportuntiies with the names they booked on here :maury


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Gotta be honest when Torrie Wilson entered the scene she shitted all over all the other women beside her.... and all the current roster women talent.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So glad to see they are doing well!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Some of these chicks had no business being on that stage. No Lita or Sable? I guess it was nice to see Terri STD Runnels though.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Damn Torrie Wilson looks amazing


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I’ve always hated Michelle Mccool. I don’t know why 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Man where the fuck is Lita


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So they have all these legends and all they do is parade them on stage like cancer kids at a charity event.

Fuck this company.. They're not even trying..


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Therapy said:


> They manage to fuck up a show that was literally impossible to fuck up. Yet. They fucking did it anyway.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


It fuckin blows my mind that this show is this bad. It really did seem impossible to screw this up. Good job WWE.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

No Lita :mj2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Terri should've came out with the cigar though. 

Or do something with Goldust. This company is full on dumb.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

What a pop for Trish I marked, absolute women’s GOAT


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Holy crap. Torrie looks absolutely amazing.

:lol at WWE though, just marching these old timers out to stand there for a few seconds xD


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

How dare they not have Lillian Garcia introduce these women!

Kelly Kelly not called a stripper!?

How dare they not mention that Jacqueline was Cruiserweight Champion!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I literally fell asleep and missed the last hour and 30 minutes what i miss?


----------



## BestInTheWorld1998 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Wait wait wait, another commercial lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The point of show's like this is to see how the top guys of the past interact with the top guys of the present.

They haven't done any of that :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Brandough said:


> That doesn’t even look like torrie Wilson did she get surgery or sumn???


She got really good surgery.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mainboy said:


> Used to have the biggest crush on torrie Wilson back in the day.


As did we all


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Growing up Trish was so cool to me, I really looked up to her!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Sooooo, all the hot chicks from my childhood are still hotter than the current ones? :yum


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Omg Trish. Absolute GOAT. She looks amazing! 

She’s the only one in the line up considered one of the greatest women superstars of all time (except maybe Jaqueline) Kinda insulting to her placing her with the likes of Maria and Terri


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I'm not trying to be one bit facetious here, but: is this really all this Creative can do? Just bring out people on stage to wave at the audience?

What a bunch of lazy bastards.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

torrie looks amazing but by god, terri, think i still have that raw mag with the pictorial of goldust and a almost nude Marlena


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

There's basically two divas there, Jacquie and Terri.
And the former is the only one that wrestled.

We get it, WWE, mommy, mommy mommy mommy
Oh look Trish.

Two women that were allowed to wrestle.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Joseph92 said:


> Maria is still with WWE right? On Smackdown.


Yep with her husband. 
She became pregnant and both have been off tv since.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Therapy said:


> So they have all these legends and all they do is parade them on stage like cancer kids at a charity event.
> 
> Fuck this company.. They're not even trying..


I didn't think it was possible to have a bad RAW with all of these legends coming back. WWE surprises me once again. Debating whether this last hour is worth it or not. Or I should just watch it tomorrow.


----------



## London0009 (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Could you imagine how they feel after BUYING a ticket for this shit? :lol Damn, I feel bad.


only feel bad if i was a broke mf who spent his money on that

otherwise nah its nothing, just a fun evening


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



SovereignVA said:


> The point of show's like this is to see how the top guys of the past interact with the top guys of the present.
> 
> They haven't done any of that :lmao


That's a good thing, because the young guys always get their shit pushed in


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

IS THIS THE BEST THAT WWE COULD USE ALL OF THESE LEGENDS???? Just parading them one by one all night????? FUCK THIS COMPANY.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The most surprising thing is that I am still awake.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Trying to pass off the Bellas as GOATs :lol


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Glad to see Trish, tho, that pop was pretty great. She’ll always be my all time favorite.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Kelly Kelly and Torrie Wilson looking amazing.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This Raw has an odd flow, like the Slammy Awards or something.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

ellthom said:


> I literally fell asleep and missed the last hour and 30 minutes what i miss?


CM Punk returned and gave a GTS to Triple H


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



virus21 said:


> As did we all


She’s still looking fit wens3


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Holy crap Torrie Wilson looks even hotter now than she did back then.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Lita makes too many appearances for WWE shitting the bed with her commentary to make me care about seeing her tonight.

They don't give Sable her props though. She deserves them.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



SovereignVA said:


> The point of show's like this is to see how the top guys of the past interact with the top guys of the present.
> 
> They haven't done any of that :lmao


Are you blind?
We had poker! APA! Million Dollar Man! Current gen superstars!
:vince$


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Himiko said:


> I’ve always hated Michelle Mccool. I don’t know why
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I couldn't stand her because of her reign of terror from 2008-2011 and her being boring as fuck also didn't help matters much either.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Should've done that at the Rumble, but at least the right guy won.


Uh, no he didn't. That was horrid booking. Bray has already failed miserably.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I want Stacy


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Of course WWE use the lamest way possible to show these legends and alumnus!


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

disappointing thus far


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Could've moved this to the Saharan Desert as dry as this has been after Austin.

Edit: Jeez and Jericho as much of a talent as he is relegated to a quick backstage segment despite having not only one of the most enduring segments in Raw history with his debut but one of the very best Raw feuds of all time vs Michaels?

OOF


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

WWE literally brought in a bunch of people just to have them stand there like, "Here they are!" No fun skits for Regal and Bryan? MVP and Jeff Hardy just sitting in the background? All the Divas just marched out on stage to wave and look pretty.

I swear, this is a lower quality show than the most negative poster on WF could dream up. It's truly laughable.

Were the fans at the Manhattan Center chanting "Please do something!" at Bray Wyatt? :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

JERIGOAT!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

JERICHO.

:mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Chris is looking jacked!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

MY SIG AND JERICHO!!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

That POP for Jericho.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

ALPHA Club Jericho


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

i would do so many lewd things to torrie wilson holy shit she is soooooooo fine


i wonder if sable is in the back with brock. maybe torrie and sable can make out


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

jericho!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

hes wearing the alpha club shirt, oh my god


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

That Alpha Club shirt tho!


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

ALPHA!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

GAWD Kelly Kelly really is something :lenny


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Jericho wearing his alpha club shirt :mark:


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Trish, the #1 woman.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

CHRIS F*CKING JERICHO! :mark:


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

"I'm become
I'm become
I'm becoming---- Judas in my mind!!!"


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Oh Chris I love you so much <3


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

That list is still more over than half the locker room.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



wwffans123 said:


> I want Stacy


Same, she was the best.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Oh, Jericho's there!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Jericho with the 'Alpha Club' shirt :banderas


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

WWE pretty much let Jericho do whatever he wants at this point


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The list :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So I'm not watching this. Should I take the time to download and watch it later? Sounds like the Manhattan Center people aren't pleased.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

THE FUCKING ALPHA GOAT! 

:yes
:yes
:yes


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



SpikeDudley said:


> CM Punk returned and gave a GTS to Triple H


i want to be gullible enough to believe you


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Dibil13 said:


> Trying to pass off the Bellas as GOATs :lol


as well as Michelle McCool and Kelly Kelly. Give me a fucking break.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



troubleman1218 said:


> I couldn't stand her because of her reign of terror from 2008-2011 and her being boring as fuck also didn't help matters much either.




Yes that’s why, thanks for reminding me! Plus I felt she only got that push because of Undertaker.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Is that all Chris is gonna do? What a waste.

Still funny though :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I love Elias but


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



prosperwithdeen said:


> IS THIS THE BEST THAT WWE COULD USE ALL OF THESE LEGENDS???? Just parading them one by one all night????? FUCK THIS COMPANY.


it’s like no thought is put into anything. can’t even have a semblance of creativity


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Does Torrie Wilson ever age? Seriously... Shes still hot.

I laughed at the "they were trail blazers" line by Cole because Kelly Kelly was not one of them. Maybe on what the Womens revolution moved away from..


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Elias / Jericho segment :mark :mark :mark RAW IS SAVED!!!!!!


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Jericho is too cool for RAW 25 years.


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Haha Y2J BABY!


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

LONG LIVE THE J


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

HOLY SHIT THE ROCK


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

How must Jericho feel? Going from Wrestling Kingdom 12 to this shit.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Weekly reminder that Elias is great.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So much for huge moments right guys...

This show was supposed to set a lot up, we've gotten nothing other than maybe Roman winning the rumble?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So is this going to be the 1000th awkward DX reunion with X Pac all kinds of fucked up and rapey?


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This show has really blown


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mango13 said:


>


HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



7-TIME AWARD WINNING WF LEGEND: THE SHIV said:


> So I'm not watching this. Should I take the time to download and watch it later? Sounds like the Manhattan Center people aren't pleased.


First 2 hours nah, watch the YouTube clips. It's a regular Raw with legend cameos


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Honest to god question. Does Elias even have entrance music? Like what do they play if he wins a match


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

no Beth Phoenix


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



7-TIME AWARD WINNING WF LEGEND: THE SHIV said:


> So I'm not watching this. Should I take the time to download and watch it later? Sounds like the Manhattan Center people aren't pleased.


Only the opening segment was worth a shit.. 

This is your typical shit RAW and parading arounds legends on stage to wave at people then leave.. It's not worth it and the opening segment you'll get on Youtube


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Slackly said:


> Does Torrie Wilson ever age? Seriously... Shes still hot.
> 
> I laughed at the "they were trail blazers" line by Cole because Kelly Kelly was not one of them. Maybe on what the Womens revolution moved away from..




You could argue she helped start the Women’s Revolution because of how shit she was, it really woke people up


----------



## London0009 (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

lmao what creativity do you guys on this forum have?

if you were so creative u wouldn't be on a forum you would be working


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mango13 said:


>


Bruh, her & trish











:Tripslick :Tripslick


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This show has actually sucked. Great job WWE on ruining another one


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Jericho is seriously G.O.A.T. level


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Jericho wearing his Alpha Club shirt on Raw. I doubt Vince approved that :lol


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Elias should've cosplayed Randy Savage, damn it!!!!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Yo since when was Elias over??


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So the only match that's even worth talking about is the damn Reigns/Miz match.

Go figure.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



virus21 said:


> How must Jericho feel? Going from Wrestling Kingdom 12 to this shit.


Probably just feel bad for WWE.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Seriously though, what is actually going on at the Manhattan Center? They paid $800 just to watch Raw on a big screen and have a few dark matches?


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The Rock is coming out.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:lmao

Oh man, Jericho can just do literally whatever he wants in the world, can't he?

:yes


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This is my first time watching RAW in almost 2 years. If this is the best they can do then I don't understand how any of you get through this show every week.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

What celebrities is Elias talking about? :lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mango13 said:


>


:tucky


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



troubleman1218 said:


> as well as Michelle McCool and Kelly Kelly. Give me a fucking break.





Himiko said:


> Yes that’s why, thanks for reminding me! Plus I felt she only got that push because of Undertaker.





steeeee said:


> Elias / Jericho segment :mark :mark :mark RAW IS SAVED!!!!!!


Very true.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So much people complaining. I don't get it.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Elias over AS FUCKKKKK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I thought some of the women might say that they were gonna be in The Rumble.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Brandough said:


> Yo since when was Elias over??


Dude.. Elias is right behind Rollins as the only reason to watch RAW anymore.. He works the crowds like a 10 year heel veteran.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

nice to know that in the time i fell asleep due to boredom and woke up again I am seeing this show hasn't improved. Think i'll go back to bed lol

Least i got to see Elias


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

What's sad is that the little Jericho-Elias skit is the best that a legend has been used tonight, besides Austin.

Only reason I'm still watching is that I'm hoping for a big angle to close the show.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

It actually upsets me the best part was the first segment with Austin and actually the womens' match.
The rest of it was literally "hey, here's your cameo!"


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Steve Black Man said:


> Jericho wearing his Alpha Club shirt on Raw. I doubt Vince approved that :lol


Vince doesn't know what New Japan Pro Wrestling is.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Ambrose Girl said:


> What celebrities is Elias talking about? :lol


Kelly Kelly, obviously :lenny


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



EMGESP said:


> The Rock is coming out.


He better show up tonight! I will be pissed if he doesn't!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

If I don’t get to hear Razor’s music at the Manhattan Center I will riot.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Oh my god I don't give a shit about Jimmy Fallon. Give me Steve Blackman for fucks sake!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Elias :buried Taker.

:lmao


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Slackly said:


> Does Torrie Wilson ever age? Seriously... Shes still hot.
> 
> I laughed at the "they were trail blazers" line by Cole because Kelly Kelly was not one of them. Maybe on what the Womens revolution moved away from..


For real she's better than the women they just debuted on the main roster.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

How did we avoid an Elias/Honky Tonk Man collaboration?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Fallon getting booed. :lol


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

ELIAS is the goat. Push him to the moon! :mark


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Cena returning to bury Elias? oh fuck off


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Sheik said:


> So much people complaining. I don't get it.


I'm normally one of the most positive people on here, but how can anyone watching this show say it's good? In two hours, we've had Austin and Reigns vs. Miz as good parts. That's it.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

hahaha elias is great, oh fuck off cena


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Oh no Elias is about to be buried BUT WHYYYYY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I completely forgot about Cena


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Suddenly I feel like projectile vomiting..
And it's not from the song.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Amber B said:


> Holy balls Terri looks exactly the same.


I love Terri.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:mark: :mark: Elias heeling it up like a pro.. :mark:

And fuuuuuuuck.. Cena to ruin it


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Sigh...really? Cena? That segment was gold..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Damn, I figured The Rock was coming out.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mister Excitement said:


> This is my first time watching RAW in almost 2 years. If this is the best they can do then I don't understand how any of you get through this show every week.


I don't know how many people actually do. I DVR it and skip 80% of the show every week.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

It's the second time Cena disrespected the great Elias!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Aw, Cena. I was hoping for somebody more exciting :lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This company and this show are fucking horrible. What am I doing with my life watching this shit?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



7-TIME AWARD WINNING WF LEGEND: THE SHIV said:


> So I'm not watching this. Should I take the time to download and watch it later? Sounds like the Manhattan Center people aren't pleased.


Don't bother. Until now, watch the first hour, until Miz beats Reigns.
It's literally like any other Raw with vignettes, and a bunch of legends making cameos, and 90% don't even speak. Not even Austin did.

Manhattan Center in over 2 hours until now, got an uninspired Undertaker promo, a shitty Cruiserweight match, and Matt jobbing to Wyatt while Lawler buried Matt.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:lmao

Elias is dope, Y2J segment was fuccccking dope.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Dibil13 said:


> Trying to pass off the Bellas as GOATs :lol


Well Nikki is the longest reigning Divas champion of all time. Like it or not, she is one of the GOAT... Brie is a different story.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Dying for this to end. Don’t wanna stop watching Incase I miss something though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



virus21 said:


> How must Jericho feel? Going from Wrestling Kingdom 12 to this shit.


He gets to go back to New Japan, so he's probably laughing to himself thinking "They paid me to do a one minute spot. :lmao"


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

wow Johnny Boy is not ending the show?

Please tell me Triple H and Shawn Michaels are not in the final segment.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

C O L G A T E


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

John Cena SUCKSSSSS!!!

Sing with me now!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Slackly said:


> Does Torrie Wilson ever age? Seriously... Shes still hot.


You should see the stuff she posts on her IG


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mango13 said:


>


Cougar confirmed. My god!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Seriously if DX is closing Raw :kobefacepalm:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


```

```



Clique said:


> Trish the GOAT roud


Hell Yeah


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955635557744308225


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



troubleman1218 said:


> as well as Michelle McCool and Kelly Kelly. Give me a fucking break.


McCool is first womens/divas champ in history. Kelly is the youngest female employed by WWE and put on tv ever. Bellas are also one of the top drawing female acts they have ever had; in fact they pitched Total Divas which ahs generated millions. By most definitions they all broke ground like Torrie being a multiple time playboy cover girl, Jacqueline the first black champ, Trish the most title reigns, and so on.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Zzzzzzzzena


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

No fun wwe


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

John Cena suuuuuuuuucks! :lol

THE CENATION BOUGHT THEM THEIR AND THEY ARE HAVING THE TIME OF THEIR LIVES! CENA LOVES IT, MAGGLE! :jbl


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

AHAHAHAH BEACHBALLMANIA plus asshole chants


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*So, the WWE hyped us up for a crappy show?*

Seriously this show is basically over and the only good segment was Austin, other than that this show has absolutely sucked


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I'm watching for the legends
So everything else is filler


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

I thought Rock is out there
you gave us Cena?

Fuck


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Tell'em Elias :ti


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The_Workout_Buddy said:


> wow Johnny Boy is not ending the show?
> 
> Please tell me Triple H and Shawn Michaels are not in the final segment.


Are you ready?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Are they FINALLY chanting "John Cena Sucks" to his music? I've been doing that for 12 years.


----------



## London0009 (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The XL 2 said:


> This company and this show are fucking horrible. What am I doing with my life watching this shit?


get a life maybe? rather than comment here


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I have a sense of dejavu right here, have we gone back to the Christmas Day Raw 2017???


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



virus21 said:


> Cougar confirmed. My god!


I think she's hotter now than ever honestly.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I don't know which thought makes me sadder: That WWE didn't care to try even for such a big occasion or that this actually is them trying.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

John Cena is like a genital wart that just will not go away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Why is everyone at the arena acting like they haven't seen Cena in ages? He was just on Raw at the Christmas episode and he is still a semi active wrestler.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Demolition119 said:


> Steph knew better, LOL


My Mom asked where she went because she got out of the ring so fast! :laugh:


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



DX-Superkick said:


> Are they FINALLY chanting "John Cena Sucks" to his music? I've been doing that for 12 years.



Are you serious


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

"From these Brooklyn scumbags" god I fucking love Elias


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:lol 
BIG MATCH JOHN!
THEY LOVE IT, MAGGLE!
UNIVERSE HAVING FUN!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Why are they wasting Elias with this stale, out of date, festering, pile of vomit? Did he piss on Vince or something?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



PavelGaborik said:


> I think she's hotter now than ever honestly.


Perhaps yes.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

_rubs head_

FINE SPEECH...


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

No Cena/Taker tonight! :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:mark: :mark: old school heel dick punch!!! Fucking Elias rules.. AND GUITAR SMASH!!!! :mark:


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Are we watching a reply of the Christmas show?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Elias just bodied Cena


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Elias actually hit Cena with his guitar :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

MOVE OF DOOOOOOOOOOOM, MAGGLE!

Cole: "Cena has made a career out of this!" :lmao :lmao :lmao Too true!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Could they find no one worth Elias's time? Was the rest of the roster dead or asleep?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Elias!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Elias is a great heel


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Rookie of the Year said:


> I'm normally one of the most positive people on here, but how can anyone watching this show say it's good? In two hours, we've had Austin and Reigns vs. Miz as good parts. That's it.


I'm not saying it's a great show, but it's what people should expect from WWE.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

BONESAW kicked cenas ass


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Elias Looks like a star man


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Elias doing great...Why are the Divas from 15 years ago 10x hotter than the ones today? WTF? I dont mean like 15 years ago in their prime. I mean like these ladies who have been retired for 15 years are hotter than the women today.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

Wow! Elias really got the best of Cena. I'm impressed.


----------



## BestInTheWorld1998 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Wow that's the Cena Segment, FUCK THIS COMPANY!!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Please don't tell me this mean Cena's gonna beat Elias at 'Mania or something :fpalm


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Cena vs Elias at WM?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I’m walking with Elias.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

WHO WANTS TO FUCKING WALK WITH ELIAS!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Setting up for Rocky?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

At most an hour left :maury :maury


----------



## Cas Ras (Sep 8, 2017)

*Re: So, the WWE hyped us up for a crappy show?*

Electrifying atmosphere in Manhattan.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955632380399816704Brooklyn seemingly at least was not as bad so far with having the cameos.

Still some time left to bury the Revival though.


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

*Re: So, the WWE hyped us up for a crappy show?*

WWE always been crappy.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This show is terrible


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Elias is gold


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mra22 said:


> Elias is a great heel


One of the few great heels they have. He's not afraid of getting heat, unlike most on the roster.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Well guess Cena vs Taker ain’t happening


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Elias looked like a badass. 

And he had a manbun while doing it. 

I'm conflicted.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: So, the WWE hyped us up for a crappy show?*

TBF we did get a JJ masterclass

Besides that it has been an embarrassment


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Highlight of the night was Kelly Kelly!
Bring her back!
How about an old school Extreme Expose?

:lenny


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Elias has star written all over him.. He carries himself like a star, he talks like a star, and he sells himself like one... He's fucking fantastic.. We haven't had a heel like him in ages.. Shades of Razor back in the day in his heel type..


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: So, the WWE hyped us up for a crappy show?*

This show is terrible... sad days have arrived for WWE.

Sooner they sell to FOX the better.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Can Elias be World champion during this year?
I'm all for it.


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



MrWrestlingFan said:


> Wow! Elias really got the best of Cena. I'm impressed.


Biggest surprise of the night. I was surprised Fallon didnt jump the barrier and reveal a Cena shirt. I think people arent liking this episode because unlike other Reunion WWE shows...they arent burying the new roster to promote the old. They are doing a great job tonight.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I miss Joe, man. Fat Boy swag at Barclays would've been everything. 


Titus in the graphic :lmao


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Wasn't this supposed to be bigger than the Raw After Wrestlemania?
What drizzling shits of a show have they planned for THAT?


----------



## London0009 (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I WALK WITH FUCKING ELIAS


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Where's Batista?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

It's so obvious Brock is pinning Kane at the Rumble. 
The other triple threat could be pretty good.


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

WHERE THE FECK IS THE ROCK?!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Wow they are making the woman go over the top rope?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Bryan Alvarez and Dave Meltzer is gonna annihilate this episode to death on their podcast tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: So, the WWE hyped us up for a crappy show?*

Didn't even think the Austin segment was THAT good. Vince turning heel on the plaque was actually the best bit of the show. :lol

Still marked out over Austin don't get me wrong, but him just raising their hands and not even saying a catchphrase or anything felt a little tame.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Shit man, 45 minutes to go. 

I guess DX really is closing things.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I wonder if they’re going with the women’s RR main eventing the PPV...


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I mean, that was cool and all, but Elias beating up Cena being the best part of the most hyped up Raw in years?

Gimme a fucking break. I feel so fucking stupid for looking forward to this show so much.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

https://twitter.com/2xuess/status/955638209609895938


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



frankthetank91 said:


> Well guess Cena vs Taker ain’t happening


Thankfully.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Cas Ras said:


> Electrifying atmosphere in Manhattan.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955632380399816704Brooklyn seemingly at least was not as bad so far with having the cameos.
> 
> Still some time left to bury the Revival though.


WWE sucks so much. Unbelievable.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

They even managed to fuck up the APA segment!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Did they just show ... a .... fake ... door?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The poker segment really only needed to be done once.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

DAMN!!!! :lol


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

That takes a possible Cena/Taker confrontation out of the equation. Guessing we’re getting the triple threat brawl to close the show. Meh!


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Ted DiBiase the cringiest legend for me


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:lol They put a sheer cover over Dana Brooks exposed chest because her tits nearly popped out last week?


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: So, the WWE hyped us up for a crappy show?*

Its been fairly good so far IMO, you guys complain about almost everything sometimes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mainboy said:


> https://twitter.com/2xuess/status/955638209609895938


:lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:lol

Wht a fucking waste of Jeff Hardy!
One of the hottest babyface champions of the modern era. :fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Don't bother. Until now, watch the first hour, until Miz beats Reigns.
> It's literally like any other Raw with vignettes, and a bunch of legends making cameos, and 90% don't even speak. Not even Austin did.
> 
> Manhattan Center in over 2 hours until now, got an uninspired Undertaker promo, a shitty Cruiserweight match, and Matt jobbing to Wyatt while Lawler buried Matt.


I haven't watched in seven months, but this sounds incredibly disappointing for a "major anniversary" show. Guess I'll catch some youtube segments.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mainboy said:


> https://twitter.com/2xuess/status/955638209609895938


FTFY


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955638209609895938


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Did they just show ... a .... fake ... door?


Are you serious? APA used to use the fake door all the time


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Elias trying his hardest to save this show. His segment with Jericho, then Cena was great. Too bad it likely means no Cena-Taker.

Slater/Rhyno vs. Titus Worldwide coming up? Seriously?!?!? Did the writers get drunk and bet each other on who could write the worst show?


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I am impressed, I went into this with rather low expectations, and WWE managed to underwhelm even that. That opening segment though :mark


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

anirioc said:


> Its been fairly good so far IMO, you guys complain about almost everything sometimes.


Ask the people at the Manhattan Center.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: So, the WWE hyped us up for a crappy show?*



anirioc said:


> Its been fairly good so far IMO, you guys complain about almost everything sometimes.


What’s been so good about it ? Nothing except Austin


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Now they’re gonna give us Titus/Apollo vs Slater/Rhyno? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: So, the WWE hyped us up for a crappy show?*

It's been fucking awful. Last weeks Raw was better than this shit show by a wide margin, and last weeks Raw was just a random Raw with a few cool moments.

Like, I genuinely feel lied to by WWE.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

crowd have walked out in the manhatten center


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Man this show is only getting worse.

Where are the fucking dream match teases and big angles.

We've gotten absolutely nothing =\

I only have myself to blame for expecting something great from this company.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Oh god they’re gonna make us sit through heath slater vs Titus aren’t they?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

*DAMN.*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Samson vs. Jericho in a Scarf on a Pole Match, please. :vince$

And good to see Elias' momentum continuing to improve. Hopefully John Boy does the right thing and puts him over.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Therapy said:


> :lol They put a sheer cover over Dana Brooks exposed chest because her tits nearly popped out last week?


They need to be contained!


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Yeah I can't believe how bad they messed up a show that couldn't miss.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



the_hound said:


> crowd have walked out in the manhatten center


Surprised they lasted this long tbh


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I'm obviously running behind... but _god damn_ Torrie Wilson looked goood.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



the_hound said:


> crowd have walked out in the manhatten center


Holy shit :ha


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Can we just have Jericho come out and insult everybody for the rest of the show please? :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Remember when Jeff Hardy was the hottest modern era babyface champion in the company?

There he is behind Titus Worldwide playing poker!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*










And this is the final draft.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Himiko said:


> Bryan Alvarez and Dave Meltzer is gonna annihilate this episode to death on their podcast tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bryan is probably having an aneurysm as we speak, but I've heard Meltzer liking shows worse than this.

What did you think, Dave?
Well, it's a show.

It really has to be Punjabi Prison bad for Meltzer to call something shitty.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Titus Worldwide vs Slater/Rhyno does NOT need to be a match. A backstage brawl between everyone would be enough


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Can we just have Jericho come out and insult everybody for the rest of the show please? :lol


And brag about how he beat Austin and Rocky


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Honestly, apart from the Austin segment i've been very disappointed with this.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mango13 said:


> Surprised they lasted this long tbh


They should ask for their damn money back.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Godfather :mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The Godfather :mark:


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Henry and Godfather with a ho ... bad timing


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

PIMPIN AIN'T EASY!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

How did they not have a segment with Trish and Alexa? What the fuck is wrong with these people?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955639169925054464

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955639924060954624


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Who's that girl?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Henry taking them hos I dig 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Yooooo its Mark Henry!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

god damn godfather lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:lol This is pathetic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: So, the WWE hyped us up for a crappy show?*



Cas Ras said:


> Electrifying atmosphere in Manhattan.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955632380399816704Brooklyn seemingly at least was not as bad so far with having the cameos.
> 
> Still some time left to bury the Revival though.


:lmao That's embarrassing as fuck. Hope none of those people ever give WWE a red cent again.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

AHAHAHA the godfathers wife wow


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Showstopper said:


> :lmao


they scammed the fuck out of these people. i bet the tickets where not cheap


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Fuck me has there been a single legend yet that hasn't already been seen on TV in the last year?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This is really happening?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

What the fuck is this


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

It's not even like Raw 25 is suffering because they're too focused on building up to the Royal Rumble, the build for the PPV has been garbage as well.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

He'll always be Papa Shango to me.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Pimping really does pay off. 

Why the fuck am I getting an education?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Godfather made a Ho a housewife :kobelol


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This better lead to like the Dudley Boyz coming in and 3Ding all these dorks


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

It's 9:30 and we are getting this?


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mango13 said:


> FTFY
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955638209609895938


WWE deserves it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Titus and Crews right now?

ARE THEY JOKING?

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Yep I think I’m about to turn this off


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Titus O Neil and Apollo Crews are really getting a match on this show?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Why are they having a match?! :lmao I'm done 
:sodone


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This show :kobefacepalm


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:lmao

Godfather. Oooookay.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

"I got kids" :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Amber B said:


> How did they not have a segment with Trish and Alexa? What the fuck is wrong with these people?


Because Bliss would get exposed? :draper2


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I know everyone hates her but I have a soft spot for Dana Brooke. She doesn’t take her self too seriously.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So someone is coming out and wrecking these jobbers, right?


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I blame myself for trusting Vince


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

i was hoping that match would have started and finished during the commercial break.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Amber B said:


> How did they not have a segment with Trish and Alexa? What the fuck is wrong with these people?


:coke


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

This fucking company...


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Da Alliance said:


> And brag about how he beat Austin and Rocky


IN THE SAME NIGHT!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Therapy said:


> :lol This is pathetic


I wonder how much they got paid for basically doing nothing.


----------



## Paul_Smackage (Jan 20, 2018)

*Re: So, the WWE hyped us up for a crappy show?*

This Raw is trash! Wrestlemania will be trash again. WWE is trash.

STOP THE PAIN!!!!!!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I think I’m sexually attracted to Mark Henry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

We're seriously getting this match on tv? Why the fuck isn't this a dark match while something interesting happens at the Manhattan Center?


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The Godfather!!!!


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: So, the WWE hyped us up for a crappy show?*

Is this match really on this show? 

It's like their trying to make it worse.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Allright y'all, this ain't gonna be a real match. Its gonna be a messy clusterfuck with cameos on cameos. 

...... I think


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Did they just show ... a .... fake ... door?


Have you watched the APA segments from the AE?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

What the fuck? How were they able to fuck this up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Titus Worldwide, Dana Brooke, Heath Slater and Rhyno in the final hour of the 25th anniversary Raw.

I think I just shat myself laughing :lmao :lmao

And there is Kevin Dunn in the back, probably still not getting why Jericho is over af.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Meltzer will have a field day reviewing this show tomorrow :lol


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Elias has been the highlight of this shit show so far. Was watching the 25th Anniversary to see if Raw would be worth giving a second chance again. So far, not convinced. This shit still sucks.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Did they just show ... a .... fake ... door?


You weren't around during the time of the APA were you...


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Does Cena have any color schemes left to slap his logo on and sell? :lol


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: So, the WWE hyped us up for a crappy show?*

I haven't watched a RAW in so long... and this... lmfao.

It's actually so horrible that I'm entertained. So bravo WWE. 

Why have two venues if you barely even used one of them?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: So, the WWE hyped us up for a crappy show?*

They’ve also “PG’d” up all of their classic stars that they have had on, like The Godfather for instance


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mugging of Cena said:


> I know everyone hates her but I have a soft spot for Dana Brooke. She doesn’t take her self too seriously.


Titus Worldwide could be good for her.

Honestly, it's a pretty solid idea for a midcard group and hopefully it gets more focus after their recent interactions with Sheamus/Cesaro.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mango13 said:


> FTFY
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955638209609895938


Yikes, I can't even blame them though. They got a 15 sec Undertaker promo and a Bray/Matt Hardy match. Whoopity fucking doo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

PUT HIM DOWN YOU GEEK.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Of all the current talent they could book a match in this "special" episode of RAW they decide to book this?

WWE is practically burying its own current product.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I guess Brock, Braun & Kane are main eventing. BORING.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Dana Brooke is looking pretty hot today


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Did they just show ... a .... fake ... door?


...Seriously..... ?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Don't let the blood rush to Heath's head...he got kids!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: So, the WWE hyped us up for a crappy show?*

It's underwhelming because it's a regular Raw with cameos. Definitely should of felt bigger.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

LOL The Miz showed up at The Manhattan Center


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Goodness. This RAW has been shit. Even the Godfather on RAW has been tamed.



Mugging of Cena said:


> I know everyone hates her but I have a soft spot for Dana Brooke. She doesn’t take her self too seriously.


You are not the only one. I have always liked Dana Brooke.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Himiko said:


> Yes that’s why, thanks for reminding me! Plus I felt she only got that push because of Undertaker.


Well the timelines do match up no matter how much Michelle and her fans deny it. Granted, she worked hard to improve her wrestling ability but she STILL lacked charisma and mic skills. People wouldn't resent her so much HAD WWE waited until she organically got over with the fans before they started pushing her.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

WTF is this match for?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Didn't Meltzer or someone of his ilk say that this show would be bigger than post Mania RAW?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Dolorian said:


> Meltzer will have a field day reviewing this show tomorrow :lol


Where can I hear his reviews at? They used to be on YouTube


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: So, the WWE hyped us up for a crappy show?*

The show has been a letdown. It's just a glorified RAW.


----------



## Fartmonkey88 (Apr 3, 2012)

Unsolved looking good


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

What the hell is Apollo doing? What a pointless spot.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This show went down to a cliff in a hurry, so boring after the first segment


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

TWO SEGMENTS :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury:maury :maury : maury :maury :maury :maury :maury


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



SpikeDudley said:


> Dana Brooke is looking pretty hot today


Ever since she joined Titus World Wide she be looking extra thick. :book


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mango13 said:


> LOL The Miz showed up at The Manhattan Center


Why didn't this get shown on TV?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Did they aim to breakup all the matches with ads?


----------



## London0009 (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



wkc_23 said:


> Yikes, I can't even blame them though. They got a 15 sec Undertaker promo and a Bray/Matt Hardy match. Whoopity fucking doo.


what do they want, a bj?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mango13 said:


> LOL The Miz showed up at The Manhattan Center




Company man.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I wasn't expecting much from my faves - but Roman lost the IC title, Seth said literally about 2 words, Dean is injured and not on and Jericho was wasted in a minute long backstage segment. Sad.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



7-TIME AWARD WINNING WF LEGEND: THE SHIV said:


> Didn't Meltzer or someone of his ilk say that this show would be bigger than post Mania RAW?


Maybe he meant bigger dogshit


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: So, the WWE hyped us up for a crappy show?*

I can’t believe a bonafide legend like Trish Stratus flew in from Toronto just to walk on the stage and wave at the crowd for a minute. Like what the fuck was that?

At least give her a segment with one of the current women.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: So, the WWE hyped us up for a crappy show?*

Austin segment was great
Miz looking dreamy af with that new hair and shaved beard
I didn't know Elias had a theme song
so many ads


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This show is going overtime.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



7-TIME AWARD WINNING WF LEGEND: THE SHIV said:


> Didn't Meltzer or someone of his ilk say that this show would be bigger than post Mania RAW?


Scary thought, isn't it?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Joseph92 said:


> Why didn't this get shown on TV?


Probably because they didn't want to show the crowd shitting all over everything lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Yeah, I think tonight shows no from the previous eras could have gotten over with this creative team.

God what a shitshow.


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Joseph92 said:


> Why didn't this get shown on TV?


Because it probably wasnt planned and was an attempt to appease the crowd there.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Company man.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is probably trying to calm down the crowd.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mango13 said:


> LOL The Miz showed up at The Manhattan Center


Miz coming through in the clutch and they STILL won't back him.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



7-TIME AWARD WINNING WF LEGEND: THE SHIV said:


> Didn't Meltzer or someone of his ilk say that this show would be bigger than post Mania RAW?


He also said how Taker & Cena will have a big segment on this 25th anniversary show to start their wrestlemania feud.

#PlansChanged :maisie


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:lmao Come on.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mainboy said:


> This show is going overtime.




Won’t be shocked if it goes 11:30 or later 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Called it


----------



## Fartmonkey88 (Apr 3, 2012)

Roman losing cause of steroid's


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

"thank GOD!" - Booker T


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

They have the shit triple threat showdown and DX left.

We've had no major angles. Fuck right off.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Devon got some straight TITTIES.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The Dudleys :mark:


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

DUDLEYS!!


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I'm not surprised WWE Spider-Man 3'd their show. Splitting the show up to two arenas was a recipe for disaster.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The Dudley Boyz.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Here we go.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

You knew something was going to happen. That tag match seemed like a joke.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The GOATS!
:mark:
:bow


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Law said:


> They have the shit triple threat showdown and DX left.
> 
> We've had no major angles. Fuck right off.


I missed like 20 mins of the show earlier because my Cable kept fucking up, but did AJ appear yet? Doesn't he have to appear?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

They keep bullying the man with kids.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Dudleyz!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Why didn't they all just walk away?


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Devon better bring the fucking tables


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Did i miss Jericho's segment?.. Haven't seen him yet.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Dana Brooke seems to have found a role that works well for her at the moment. I wonder if she is training and will start to wrestle again down the line?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Heath getting it again, like Raw 1000 all over again :lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

That fucking pop. :mark:


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

And this is why the full time guys will always be seen as GEEKS compared to these fucking relics.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Corey asking it to be updated to "Dilly Dilly" Lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Showstopper said:


> I missed like 20 mins of the show earlier because my Cable kept fucking up, but did AJ appear yet? Doesn't he have to appear?


 He's in the DX segment or he's not appearing.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:lmao WUT


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This is fucking HILARIOUS!!

https://twitter.com/nodqdotcom/status/955640676506484736

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The Dudley Boyz about to have a wholesome serving of squash. 

R.I.P. in peace, Heathy Baby. :lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

My cable channel appears to be showing a house show feed?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Seeing the Dudleys at the Manhattan Center would've been a better look.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> I missed like 20 mins of the show earlier because my Cable kept fucking up, but did AJ appear yet? Doesn't he have to appear?


No. AJ Styles really doesn’t have many great RAW moments. He was only appearing on Raw for like seven months


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

There's no reason why they couldn't give the Manhattan Center the Dudleys.

:lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Yo credit to Slater.. He fucking dived right into that table like a madman to sell the shit out of it..


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Sheik said:


> Did i miss Jericho's segment?.. Haven't seen him yet.


Yeah, he interacted with Elisa backstage.

He got one of, if not the loudest pop of the night.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Sheik said:


> Did i miss Jericho's segment?.. Haven't seen him yet.


He had a one minute backstage segment with Elias where he put Elias on The List.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Bruh what a shit partner Rhyno is lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



troubleman1218 said:


> I'm not surprised WWE Spider-Man 3'd their show. Splitting the show up to two arenas was a recipe for disaster.


Why? You could lose the Manhattan Center bits and not miss a single thing.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

AJ :mark:


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:lmao WTF Rhyno helping your partner get mauled


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

FFS, give us Big Dick Johnson.


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



taker1986 said:


> Honestly, apart from the Austin segment i've been very disappointed with this.


That was bad as well to 2 two old men and another guy that sweats a lot.

good nostalgia is no nostalgia sometimes


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

heath slater back to getting buried by returning legends :heyman6


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Law said:


> He's in the DX segment or he's not appearing.


There he is. :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Mene Gene!! :mark


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Okay, if the Manhattan Center is the place for the old school stuff, why not give them the Dudleys? :lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Good to see the Dudley Boys. It sucks that their last run wasn't better.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Sheik said:


> Did i miss Jericho's segment?.. Haven't seen him yet.


Literally just a backstage segment. Elias walks through the corridors, just so happens to pass by Jericho, who sings him and song before putting Elias on The List. That's it.

I honestly believe if Jericho hadn't done WK and did the usual WWE stuff, that would've been the seed planted for a WrestleMania feud with Elias.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

LOOOOOOOL aj


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

MEAN GENE!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

AYY MEAN GENE


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Ohhh AJ.. tisk tisk...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



The Sheik said:


> Did i miss Jericho's segment?.. Haven't seen him yet.



You missed it. He showed up briefly in a backstage segment with Elias.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

AJ being a racist confirmed.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Rhyno at the end! :ti


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Damn, @Mango13 . When did your waifu start looking so fit? :yum:

:bow at one of the GOAT wrestlers introducing and having an interview with the GOAT backstage interviewer.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The digged Mean Gene out of the grave!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

AJ in a backstage segment.

Damn, why even he bring him to the show.

No fucking dream match teases =\


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Perfect time for a Club backstage segment.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

'MEAN' GENE :mark:


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

AJ is fucking hilarious. :lmao

KAMI :lmao


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Why is Mean Gene so pissed off?


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

What a pathetic match and Dudley spot


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Mean Gene's voice is ambrosia.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

WELL, LET ME TELL YA SOMETHING, MEAN GENE! :lol


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

A. J. Mother fuckin' Styles!
:mark: :woo :bow

Interviewed by Mean Gene?
:sodone


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Law said:


> They have the shit triple threat showdown and DX left.
> 
> We've had no major angles. Fuck right off.


It's been embarrassingly bad.

Somehow even worse than a regular Raw because of the pointless segments involving D-list old timers taking the place of actual story development with established guys.

But hey, it's AJ Styles! And of course he's doing nothing of relevance.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Abisial said:


> And this is why the full time guys will always be seen as GEEKS compared to these fucking relics.


Because The Dudley boys put Health through a table?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I just realized... they are gonna have Balor Club appear in front of DX aren't they... Yes, they probably will.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Lol, I thought from the first segment, we had a good show coming.

I'm actually fucking retarded. :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Mean Gene didn't even get to talk lol!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

DX reunion 35: never stop uniting


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Rhyno has got to be the worst partner on the face of this earth lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



King Gimp said:


> I'm actually fucking retarded. :lol


We alll are.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



PavelGaborik said:


> Because The Dudley boys put Health through a table?


Nail on the head.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Calling it now. DX, Balor Club, NWO WITH HOGAN. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Sat through 3 hours of this awful shit just for a HHH dick sucking session


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Now a bunch of old man with frat boy mischief...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

They didn't need to hype the SD title match on Raw. They have the whole of SD to do that, lol.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

Is DX and the triple threat hype closing out the show??? This is a tremendous fizzle out. Nothing is cool about DX in 2018.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

DX is at the Manhattan Center, apparently.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Dx sucks

I said it


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Fuck I wanted to see a DX and BC face off, but they're probably going to do their usual shtick and beat some geeks.

How fucking lame.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

AJ Styles is one of the best wrestlers the WWE has, but why is he at Raw? He hasn't had to many Raw moments or anything like that.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Of course DX helps close the show.. WWE burned out their own fans of DX with the 1000 fucking reunions they've already had.. No one gives a fuck and wants to see old men tell dirty jokes


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Kemi, Wtf? :lol


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Dudleys at Manhatted Center seems like the easiest hit it out the park moment you can have tonight, and of course WWE swing and miss.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Why am I not surprised to see Triple H putting himself on what is most likely the main event?


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955640676506484736
Same.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Wait why is AJ defending against Zayn and Owens? How did that match get made?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



frankthetank91 said:


> Why is Mean Gene so pissed off?


Probably didn't get to toke up and sauce up. He's a big hippie


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So they didn't even do a Balor, Styles, Gallows and Anderson segment? Ok...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Damn, @Mango13 . When did your waifu start looking so fit? :yum:


Bruh


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

When Hogan calls Trips out y’all not gonna know what to do brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

If they have DX bury Balor Club ......

Shut up Corey, don't pretend like ANYTHING on Raw today would be controversial.
The only controversy on this show is the level of shittyness.


----------



## BestInTheWorld1998 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Hahahahah another fucking commercial. wow this show can't get any worse. Cena against Elias, who the hell writes this shit?? Think WWE saw all the articles about Raw 25 being bigger than post wrestle mania show and set up wrestle mania matches and said fuck the public, let's make this shitty. And they wonder why their ratings are trash. If you look at the viewership tonight, it hit a cliff after 8:15 EST. Wow, just fucking trash.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Law said:


> F*uck I wanted to see a DX and BC face off*, but they're probably going to do their usual shtick and beat some geeks.
> 
> How fucking lame.


No, because that would be epic and its clear by this Raws standards epic is banned.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Man, they fucking wasted everyone!

AJ backstage. 
All the cameos playing second-fiddle to Slate/Rhyno and Titus Worldwide. 
Jericho 30 sec backstage. 
Old school divas just fucking stood there.
Old school general managers just fucking stood there. 
Old school managers in the dumbest 1 min Kurt Angle segment. 

Fuck me, they have only used Austin properly so far.


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Joseph92 said:


> AJ Styles is one of the best wrestlers the WWE has, but why is he at Raw? He hasn't had to many Raw moments or anything like that.


Presumably to get the WWE Championship on the show, since it was the headline title for most of Raw's existence.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Seeing the 5 millionth DX reunion is why I want WWE to keep The Shield apart from each other after Dean & Seth finally feud again. We don't want them to end up like DX years in the future.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Nuski said:


> Rhyno has got to be the worst partner on the face of this earth lmao


It's like he's trying to off Heath Slater for his life insurance money lol


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So I guess Lesnar, Kane, and Braun to close the show?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

What major angles have they got left.

If it's Brock-Roman, I'm fucking done.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Therapy said:


> Yo credit to Slater.. He fucking dived right into that table like a madman to sell the shit out of it..


He and Ziggler are the WWE's resident IBMs (insane bump machines). It's the prevailing reason for why Heathy Baby makes for such a great jobber / underdog. :lol


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

INB4 Triple H and Shawn Michaels still think they are young, rebel and cool....


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Let's be honest, if they had Stone Cold appearing around the last 20ish minutes or so, it would have been a lot better.
As the first segment, it stole the show.

This really seems like a desperate attempt


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Wait Revival hasn’t been buried yet that has to happen first 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

CM PUNK


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Don't care about DX tbh. And the Strowman/Lesnar/Kane segment Im looking forward to only for Strowman.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The pop for CM Punk.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I miss CM Punk. He was the best in the world.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Seeing them show Punk briefly makes me think it'd be nice if WWE had acknowledged AJ Lee briefly as well, she was a huge part of the women's division.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



RapShepard said:


> It's like he's trying to off Heath Slater for his life insurance money lol


Exactly lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Of course DX is closing, lol.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

"Are you ready"

Dude, those paying customers were ready 2 1/2hrs ago when the event started


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Damn, that pipebomb still got a hell of a pop!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

DX!!!


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Oh look, it's DX reuniting to do nothing of relevance for the billionth time.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Wow a DX reunion def never seen this before!


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Hahahahahahahaha

And people laughed at WCW and TNA for milking old acts.


*WWE is still milking acts that WERE cool 20 YEARS AGO!!!!*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The show peaked right at the begining, everything else hasn't come close and has just been shit.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So Manhattan Center essentially paid for an aged DX appearance?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Holy shit, they actually showed a clip of Punk during his pipe bomb promo (which also unsurprisingly got a noticeable pop). :drose

Oh look, D-Generated Wrecks. :^)


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

When did DX become about fucking glow sticks?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

DX with no pop from these near irate ripped off crowd.. :lol


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I'm not even excited for DX. Hope Balor Club is involved somehow


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

As a kid I thought I was so cool for liking DX and dancing to their theme lol! Sometimes I miss that feeling with wrestling.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Seriously just give me a HBK and Taker stare down again I couldnt give 2 fucks about DX in 2018 and there billionth reunion


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

THe crowd is... dead. For DX! That shows how bad they messed up.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Is this the final segment? 

They can't be closing at the Manhattan Center, can they? Hmmm


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

What we are witnessing right here with DX is a try to make Gonzo porn suitable for kids.

Shit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

You know what would be cool? If the Outlaws and Kid showed up at Brooklyn and the Balor Club attacked them. And HHH/HBK could only watch from the Manhattan Center.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



WrestlingOracle said:


> So Manhattan Center essentially paid for an aged DX appearance?


And aged Taker. Yep. :lol


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I'm not even kidding when I state that I feel sorry for the audience in Manhattan Center. This is so sad to watch them endure the worst parts of the show....


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

HBK GASSED from just making the entrance


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So the fans are now randomly cheering HHH because of DX? I guess they forget he is a heel COO now.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

People still yelling for refunds lmfao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Braun Strowman comes out and attacks DX, thus setting up HHH vs Strowman for WM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Dolorian said:


> So they didn't even do a Balor, Styles, Gallows and Anderson segment? Ok...


What do they have to do with 25 years of raw....

its not New japan


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

How does Triple H have so many water inside his mouth?


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This crowd pissed off what a mistake 2 arenas was


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

There's still the exciting Brock vs Braun vs Kane segment to go... 

Closing fucking Raw 25 :ha


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I want Steve Blackman


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

For the first time in his career, HBK is gassed out.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

hahahahahaha


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

HBK looks in bad shape.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:lol HB-Shizzle looking good.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This is already fucking bombing.. Mumbling old men making penis jokes.. Ugh


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Seeing HBK like this just kills my 12 year old self. One eye's on the D train. The other one took an uber


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

BOO THESE OLD FUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Joseph92 said:


> So the fans are now randomly cheering HHH because of DX? I guess they forget he is a heel COO now.


DX HHH is a different person from COO HHH


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice to see Triple H made himself look so bad because he Is not on Main Raw stage lol.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

In hindsight, they should have done Manhattan Center last night as a WWE Network special and Raw at Barclays tonight.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Still kind of annoyed they had Austin say nothing.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Midnight Rocker said:


> Is this the final segment?
> 
> They can't be closing at the Manhattan Center, can they? Hmmm


Didn't they say Kane, Lessnar, and Braun was showing up?


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


> For the first time in his career, HBK is gassed out.


And it was during an entrance at the Manhattan Center.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The episode is a perfect example of how WWE relies on stars of the past instead of, yknow, actually making new ones 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This is horrific


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

"It all started here in the Manhattan Center... which we just remembered still existed" lol :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

HBK isn't trying to come out as 50 years+ "boy toy". Thank goodness HHH forces him to come out to DX instead of the idea he's a 18 year old pretty boy.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:lmao

We got the 2000's product shilling DX, not the 1990's DX!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This crowd has had their spirits broken.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



XOmega said:


> What do they have to do with 25 years of raw....
> 
> its not New japan


 Because it's not all nostalgia, it should be about the future as well. You can't just do a big show and not reference to the future in the slightest, especially with more eyes on the product on tonight than ever.

Did any of the new wrestlers actually grab anyones attention and make them stick around? Nope.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

HBK looks so done :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Ugh.. pandering.. Where's the fun?


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I'll never get used to Triple H being the 'leader' and HBK being the sidekick ever since they reunited DX. It'll always be the reverse in my mind.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Show ends with :braun destroying the Manhattan Center.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Triple H is trolling this crowd right now


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

RAW so boring JR and Lawler felt asleep lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955640296334700545


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

A fucking Chyna reference


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

HE GAVE THE SAME SPARK THAT LIT THE INFERNO SPEECH FOR NXT!!!!!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Balor needs to come out and beat the fuck outta them!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

They finally acknowledged Chyna.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: So, the WWE hyped us up for a crappy show?*

I'm embarrassed that I let them dupe me into watching this rubbish for the first time in years. Like actually watching it, not just skimming some clips on YouTube. I expected at least a somewhat special night and got a regular episode with some cameos. Well played, WWE.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Trips mentioned Chyna :wow


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Couldn't they have done this shit during the dark segment instead


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Manhattan Center is so lifeless, they are pissed :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Dat Chyna mention!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

King saying "oh my" at Triple H mentioning Chyna. :lmao


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Why the fuck didn't you put the whole show at the Manhattan center then?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So 70 year old HHH will be main eventing Mania?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

OH YOU DIDN'T KNOW?

MY BOOKING SUCKS ASSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Fuck, WWE revisionism ... DX didn't exist in 1993, fucktard Paul.

That Tank shit is the most overblown shit in history.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Billy Gunn looks an awesome shape.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Billy Gunn's USADA suspension is up!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Trophies said:


> King saying "oh my" at Triple H mentioning Chyna. :lmao


:lmao
It's like he puts on that King costume and suddenly loses all corporate training! Even dropped a puppies mention earlier!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Strowman/Kane/Lesnar better nuke each other.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Abisial said:


> OH YOU DIDN'T KNOW?
> 
> MY BOOKING SUCKS ASSSSSSSSSSSS


:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So that Center is home so that's why we gave them nothing over the last two hours...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mister Excitement said:


> Why the fuck didn't you put the whole show at the Manhattan center then?


Because it's not big enough.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Damn had the chance to play one of the best theme songs of all time X-PACs and they didn’t


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



wkc_23 said:


> Billy Gunn looks an awesome shape.


No more Wellness Policy!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

XPac looks like a skinny Uso


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Brock Braun and Kane still have their segment don’t they? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

THE OLD AGE OUTLAWS.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



SovereignVA said:


> Strowman/Kane/Lesnar better nuke each other.


Like literally at this point, all hands lost at Barclays Center, but the sacrifice was necessary to save the WWE.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Xpac with no reaction


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

wtf is X Pac talking about


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:lmao 'New Age'


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

booooo I wanted my X-Pac DX theme


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Meth pac and no Braun yet or Hogan or rock. Fuck this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Don't put the 123 Kid on the mic please.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

razooooooooor, FUCKING ADVERT, GET TO FUCK KEVIN DUNN AND DIE YOU WORTHLESS PIECE OF SHIT


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mango13 said:


> Bruh


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

what?


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Oh look is X-Pac aka the Future of Enzo Amore.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

COMMERCIAL???????????????????????


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*






Pac should have came out to this theme song


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



frankthetank91 said:


> Damn had the chance to play one of the best theme songs of all time X-PACs and they didn’t


I was getting ready to mark out for X-Pacs theme and they let me down.

so I guess I shall do it myself.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Commercial during Scott Hall's entrance.

I can't even .........


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Razor Roman's theme is one of the best ever..... AND THEY CUT TO COMMERCIAL AS THE SHIT IS PLAYING. FUCK YOU WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Commecial during Hall's entrance?

WTF KIND OF SHOW IS THIS?

:ha


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Abisial said:


> XPac looks like a skinny Uso


:lmao

Comment of the fucking night! :vince$


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

WHAT???? COMMERCIAL IN THE BAD GUY'S ENTRANCE????


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

fpalm They go to break when a legend, bigger than all of them in the ring makes his entrance.. Way to piss on Razor..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

They just go to commercial in the middle of Hall's entrance.:lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

ok first time I'm actually pissed at them going to commercial.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Half jobber entrancing Scott Hall :maury :maury The hits just keep on coming!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

FUCKING COMMERCIALS???? :lmao


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Damn cut to commercial mid Scott Hall entrance lmaoop


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

When HHH cuts a intense promo I imagine that is the same way he tells bedtime stories to his kids lol! Also that was a bad time to cut to commercial!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Fucking ad break :lmao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

X Pac looks like a skeleton junkie with a belly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Scott Hall got commercial clipped :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Keep the mic away from X-pac! A fucking commercial now!!!????


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Did they add extra commercials for this Raw lol.

I never noticed how fucking big Scott Hall was until he got fat. I guess seeing him around Nash growing up made him look small


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I can't even front. NAO were the shit from 1998-1999 .
X Pac still with the downs hands.

And they cut to commercial. I can't 
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
I hate this company. :lmao


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

HOW FUCKING DARE THEY CUT TO COMMERICAL ON RAZORS ENTRANCE! I’M FUCKING PISSED!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Fuck, WWE revisionism ... DX didn't exist in 1993, fucktard Paul.


The Kliq did though

RAZOR RAMON! Kid's gonna catch him with a moonsault!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Is this a remake of Grumpy Old Men?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

THE BAD GUY!
:mark:


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Is Hall drunk?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Eazor comes to the ring and they go to commercial while he is coming to the ring! LoL


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Commercial in the middle of my man Razor :kobefacepalm


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This is a joke


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

Unless something seizmic happens, this show wasn't half as good as Raw 1000


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Did they really just go to commercial???


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

WHAT THE FUCK??? WHAT A TIME TO BREAK FOR COMMERCIAL


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

WHY.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:lmao WHAT IS GOING ON IN THIS SHOW


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This is the main event lol fpalm

I remember someone saying there was no way of screwing this show. As always, WWE found a way :lol


----------



## KingBear (Jan 17, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Surprised no Chyna.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Wow these DX guys look atrocious. It’s like a 50th high school reunion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Scott Hall, the only man that plays a Cuban better than an actual Cuban could.


----------



## hollywood4ever (Feb 1, 2009)

I’m so glad Hogan didn’t get invited to this mess.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Clique said:


> Pac should have came out to this theme song


Hell yeah


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

These mother canuckers just went into an ad during Razors entrance!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Fuck them for going to commercial during Razor's entrance with the bad guy's bad ass theme playing!


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Say goodbye to the Bad Guy because we are going to commercial


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Nice, a break on Razor - looks like WWE said fuck it


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I always thought Billy Gunn looks like Dolph Ziggler's Dad lol, or just Dolph in the future :lol


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Botch or something on timing? Whats up w/ the commercial on a surprise/guest return?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

What a horrible timing for a commercial.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

LMAO they know Scott Hall is gonna take 50 hours to get to the ring so they cut to commercial? Im ded :lmao


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

How dare they cut that entrance.
:fuck


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

What a time to commercial...get the fuck out.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So that 8 women's tag gets 3 segments and a talent of Scott Hall's caliber cannot even get his full entrance played?


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Kevin Dunn is giving no fucks right now. Gotta get that ad revenue lol


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The entire middle portion of the show was just brutal.:tenay

I can't believe I'm saying this, but the Reigns/Miz was the best match on the show so far.:Rollins:fuckthis


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This show is so bad and we still got the lame Lesnar/Kane/Strowman garbage fpalm


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

_*They can go straight to the fire pits of the Hellmouth(Buffy The Vampire Slayer Show Hell) for cutting off Razor Ramon's classic entrance while he was walking to the ring. These disrespectful pieces of shits!!! :fuckthis *_


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> When HHH cuts a intense promo I imagine that is the same way he tells bedtime stories to his kids lol! Also that was a bad time to cut to commercial!


I wonder if he uses his "Triple Hisms" during that. "WELL YOU SEE HERE'S THE THING. FACT OF THE MATTER IS THIS." And so on.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

lol this has been a shit show. only wwe could fuck this shit up. last weeks raw was better so far


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So what do you think they are doing mow? Just standing around waiting to come back from the commercials?


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Did hall pass out ont he way to the ring? Only thing I can think of as an excuse to cut to commercial


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

HEYO!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So, we're still in commercial. Is Razor just sloooooowly walking to the ring right now?


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Here comes Nash and Hogan


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:maury

Old ass DX.

I got two words for you...please retire.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

CM Punk and Kenny Omega could show up and I dont think it would save how bad tonight was.


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Man WWE is Joke without competition.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

The Rock UP Next


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mango13 said:


> Because it's not big enough.


BUT IT'S HOME


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

ay-yo!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Dave and Bryan ripping this show a new one is going to be more entertaining than this show


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I always thought Billy Gunn looks like Dolph Ziggler's Dad lol, or just Dolph in the future [emoji38]


Dolph is his clone


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Hey yo!


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Where the fuck is The Great One


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: So, the WWE hyped us up for a crappy show?*

OP, all you do is whine. Nothing endearing about that.

As for everyone else, does no one understand how consumerism works? Only buy/watch what you want and you'll be surprised to see that the fruits of your silence will force them to improve.

Simple, right?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

THIS RAW 25 IS JUST TOO...SHIT


----------



## WúlverClub (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I honestly cannot believe they've managed to make such a mess of this.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Whoever called the Balor Club interrupting DX was right.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Theres balor's boring ass. Are you guys happy now lmoa


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Club about to get jobbed out.


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

awww now the balor fanboys can stop whining.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Is this thing really 5 hours? Will it continue once RAW goes off the air?


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

Is the Club about to be Clique fodder? If so then seriously fuck this Raw.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I called it Jesus.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Omg Balor Club :mark:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

BC vs DX

These are the kind of interactions they should have been having the whole night.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

The Rock is in the house


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I think everyone in the ring was sweating bullets that Hall might have said what he REALLY thought


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Don't have the old guys bury the Balor Club plz


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Finally, Balor heel turn incoming :mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Midnight Rocker said:


> So, we're still in commercial. Is Razor just sloooooowly walking to the ring right now?


no they stand in the ring with the lights off until the show comes back from commercial


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

About time WWE has serious competition.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Finn Balor is a beautiful man.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Whooooaaaaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Scott Hall has been shit since 1999.

And some idiots still books him n indy shows.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Here comes Hogan and Rock 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Oh look, a young talented tag-team? IT'S BURYING TIME!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

bye bye revival


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

NAsh go destroy vanilla midgets


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Yikes


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Please God let this end in a flurry of Sweet Chin Music to all these shitty new era wrestlers.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Rip revival


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Welp. RIP Revival.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

RIP Revival :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Can this end now?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The Revival wants a seat at the table!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I marked for the Balor Club/Kliq too sweet.:mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Well.. you can kiss this Revival good bye..


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Balor Club comes out to Too Sweet.

:lmao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Is Finn Balor gonna try and claim he invented the Too Sweet phrase and hand gesture? Coz cringe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:lol :lol :lol :lol Is this real life? 

Dixie Carter could have booked this better


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Everyone in that ring looks like they could still kick Balors ass


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The teacup demon and his nerds interrupting all time greats.
:fuck


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Revival about to eat 4624623842894237563291 finishers


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Hey it's the jobbing Revival!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So this is what replaced Undertaker/Kane fighting low carders...

why


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

In case you thought this show had turned to shit. Here comes the Revival for the Main Event? What the fuck is this shit.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

If they had Balor Club destroy the oldies it might have saved this show


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

A match 5 minutes before the top of the hour? :lol

How long overtime is this show gonna go I wonder lol.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Maybe not, fuck knows, I'm just bored at this point.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rock


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

How long is this show tonight? It is almost 11pm and they still have Lessnar, Kane, and Braun thing to come.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Balor with the constnat grin


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Now Barclays has been abandoned for 20 mins+


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

Wait doesn't this show end in 5 mins??? Wtf????


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

fight each other chants


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

WTF is this garbage now


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Ref most over guy of the 5 in the match lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Hogan gonna manage Revival brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The Revival got balls for getting in the ring right now. Should be a quick squash instead of a match


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Mike Choida lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Now I know why I haven't watched WWE since last Wrestlemania


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Where is Kevin Nash?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

It’s shocking how far down the Revival have sunk. They’re one of the most talent teams on the roster 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This is how you end the 25th show? With a buncha 50 year old dudes hanging out watching the Revivalvs. the BC? What is this shit.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Is RAW ending at midnight?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Great to see Gunn back to complete DX. :sk

Dat chant for Chioda tho :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Please, for the love of God, don't job them out.






Please.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Anderson and Gallows vs TR :sodone


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Hey yo


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Mike Chioda chants!

Revival about to get Broncobustered!


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Even Xpac is taller than Balor. Even he made Balor look like a midget.

Revival. RIP.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

JR is not the same announcer he once was.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Ambrose Girl said:


> A match 5 minutes before the top of the hour? [emoji38]
> 
> How long overtime is this show gonna go I wonder lol.


Another 25 YEARS-UH


----------



## matta5580 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This is what happens when you tell below average writers to fill this amount of air time with an endless parade of performers. A complete shit show.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Hall isn’t always drunk Jesus. Do you have any idea how much of a beating his body has taken over the years? His hip in particular.

Try walking and moving in chronic main. His range of motion is limited.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Ha. Mike Chioda Chants 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Himiko said:


> It’s shocking how far down the Revival have sunk. They’re one of the most talent teams on the roster
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Back to back injuries really hurt their momentum


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Whoa what did the Revival do to piss off Vince? Also HHH going along with it? I thought they were his boys?


----------



## MissIbaneezer (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

RIP Revival. You guys were so great.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rock is in the building.Yes


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I just don’t see the deal with Anderson and Gallows


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The Revival lost :fuckthis


----------



## London0009 (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Abisial said:


> JR is not the same announcer he once was.


no fucking shit


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: So, the WWE hyped us up for a crappy show?*

Man I was actually looking forward to this Raw. And its the first one I actually watched in a while and so far it has been SO underwhelming. Like literally a regular Raw with some old guys coming back for 5 minutes to just do a regular catchphrase and or beat up. Even the opening segment with Austin was a little tame because all Austin did was do the regular stunner to Mcmahons. At least let him cut a promo or something. 

And then there is the Manhattan center and do I feel bad for them. Its been 2 hours and I think they only got like 3 segments. A regular throw away match with Bray and Matt, a 2 minutes nonsensical promo with Taker and that is all I know of so far. They really got shafted here. WWE should have been smart, saved money and just keep it in 1 venue if the planning was this bad, this way they could atleast spend money on pyro or something. Better yet, just have some of the legends and superstars after their segment go there and entertain the crowd for 3 hours. Like a house show. Maybe an Austin opening segment, where he cuts a promo. Maybe Rock comes out with him. Maybe an AJ vs Sami match. Maybe Cena or Rock or Jericho fucking around with the crowd. Anything for these poor souls.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The best RAW Main Event ever. :trolldog


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This has truly fucking sucked donkey balls


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

King "Is that it?!"
JR "I guess it is..."


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The Revival deserved way better than a squash match and a subsequent beatdown


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:lmao

Loved Chioda in the old school gear, though!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Time for finisher spam


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The Revival WELCOME.........TO THE WASTELAND.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This is obscene


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I'm honestly surprised they let the young guys get that win... Never mind


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

zzzzz wake me up...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The Revival getting buried by the legends


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

RIP The Revival.:lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Shawn still has the GOAT superkick.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

RIP

Revival 2018-2018


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Other than the intro and a few moments here and there, this Raw 25 has been such a huge disappointment. I hope they bring out the Rock to do his thing but still all the commercials and quick cameos... for a go-home show for the Royal Rumble!? ugh zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:lmao

Hall with the toothpick throw!


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Wow HHH and his old ass friends end the show with this garbage? Sorry HHH, you never could draw worth shit...and people stopped carring about DX 20 years ago.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This is what happens when you get called up too early. They easily could've stayed in NXT another year.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This isn't entertaining anymore


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

DX promo is just about as bad and meaningless as Taker's.

Frankly, they look too old to be pulling off the DX shtick.

Started off with a DX promo, into a Kliq one then Bullet Club, then back to DX.

Awful segment.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Way to put over Balor though


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Finn looking like a dork next to a bunch of grandpa's


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

They really should have done 2 straight hours of Barclays and one from Manhattan either at the end or beginning to keep things consistent and less awkward.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Abisial said:


> JR is not the same announcer he once was.


This shit sucks so what do you expect? He has no passion for this garbage.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Why is Bullet Club all buddy buddy with DX? That seems very random.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Triple H crying on the inside squashing his kids.....


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Moral of the story? Less is more.

WWE should have tried to use the legends and hype surrounding Raw 25 with the SOLE purpose of building to the Rumble PPV, they would have succeeded.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

That was an absolute disaster of a show, especially an anniversary special. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I dunno if I can even put into words how much this show has sucked


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

That whole thing felt like a passing of the "too sweet" moment. I marked.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Ah, the burying continues.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

"Amazing atmosphere here"

No Jim, just no.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Nice knowing you Revival


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Haitch burying his NXT guys. Ain't that something.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Strowman about to fuck some shit up


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Ummm. its 11lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

No they did not. :lmao


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Only weirdos and geeks are enjoying this


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Oh my god, I just read that they didnt even have a tron setup for Manhattan Center to watch Raw! I just thought it was off camera, wow that sucks.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Jim Ross sounds even more bored than me :lmao


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Curt Hawkins still has a job? Good for him.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Time to see some shit get destroyed now


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

And now The Revival, after getting over cutting an awesome promo last week, get squashed by D(ecrepit)X.

I fucking hate this company. 

Seriously, fuck you Vince. Fuck you Stephanie. Fuck you Paul.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Ok turned out to be a fun segment there.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

PLease have Lesnar and Strowman just kill all these guys


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Midnight Rocker said:


> Ummm. its 11lol


umm RAW has never ended at 11 on the dot.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Rusev doesn't give AF...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955650766328475648


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Wish nash had been there


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

New Day forever acting foolish :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

rhyno comes out wearing a "You can do it Slater" beater :heston


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Joseph92 said:


> Why is Bullet Club all buddy buddy with DX? That seems very random.


Well, why wouldn't they be? Balor/Bullet Club get their inspiration from the NWO and DX


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Another commercial


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Oh god, its not over yet? My god. END IT ALREADY! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

What a garbage RAW


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Okay Big E just made the show :lmao :lmao
I need that gif asap


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Part of me hopes, en route the ring, Braun/Brock/Kane take turns kicking the shit out of a New Day member of their choice. No reason. It would just entertain me.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Pretty sure Billy Gunn is more swole now than in his heyday. Keep lifting weights and hittin the showers player.


----------



## London0009 (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

if u need a therapist let me know

seems like i can make a business making u depressed fucks happier


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: So, the WWE hyped us up for a crappy show?*

Everything that's new is shit and everything that's old is played out.

This company kicks me in the fucking nuts everytime for having hope.


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

No Rock? Fuck you


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Revival's going nowhere. WWE made that apparent when they first returned like a month ago or so, then didn't put them back on Raw for WEEKS.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Sooooooooooo..... this whole episode was a waste of time. I'm clocking out y'all.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Finally The Big Red Machine, The Monster Among Men and the Beast!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

clusterfuck is putting it nicely


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Gold-medal winning wrestling machine: OH FUCK BROCK, KANE AND BRAWN WILL BE HERE, WE NEED BACKUP SECURITY

Brother Love: Don't worry about it. I'll be there!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Headliner said:


> That whole thing felt like a passing of the "too sweet" moment. I marked.


after that i really hope they go all in with balor club they need to turn heel at some point.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



TD_DDT said:


> This shit sucks so what do you expect? He has no passion for this garbage.


He was probably beyond furious when he saw the script when he showed up and saw he would be calling one entire match live on TV.

He seriously has better things to do..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The Revival didn't deserve that :tripsscust


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Stroman going to get a HUGE pop.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Psycho Sid promo would've been cool


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I'm less excited for the Royal Rumble after watching tonight.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Billy Gunn celebrating that he got to say the catchphrase was pretty funny though. It is good to see him in the WWE one more time even though the DX reunion thing is beyond stale.


----------



## London0009 (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Steve Black Man said:


> And now The Revival, after getting over cutting an awesome promo last week, get squashed by D(ecrepit)X.
> 
> I fucking hate this company.
> 
> Seriously, fuck you Vince. Fuck you Stephanie. Fuck you Paul.


yet here you are still watching


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The thing I care about least at the Rumble is the thing closing the show. Meh.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Stinger Fan said:


> Well, why wouldn't they be? Balor/Bullet Club get their inspiration from the NWO and DX




Because WWE and Vince just HAD to let the world know there wouldn’t be a bullet club without the Cliq/NWO


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955643342834098176https://twitter.com/WWEPPorn/status/955643342834098176


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

BIGGER THAN THE RAW AFTER WRESTLEMANIA GUYS


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

People bitching...it's Raw 25... if you didn't expect tons of Legends getting a nostalgia moment...then you're retarded


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Is the Rock even gonna show up.:mase

Please save us, Rocky.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Nash has to be working his injury.
He saw the script for this show, and said "Fuck that".


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Stevieg786 said:


> No Rock? Fuck you


Obviously not the companys doing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Himiko said:


> Because WWE and Vince just HAD to let the world know there wouldn’t be a bullet club without the Cliq/NWO


Everyone already knows that.


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Like watching a car wreck it's bad but you still look as you drive by it.


----------



## MANCHILD (Oct 11, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Did The Revival just become toast like The Ascension, or was their job a one time only thing?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I hope SD 1000 is better than this shit.

So much potential all for nought.

Even that Taker "retirement" was bad.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

All bitching aside though, must be a great moment for the bullet club to close out a historical arena show (live, at least) dropping Too Sweets with the fucking originators themselves (minus Hogan and Nash, obv)


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Demoslasher said:


> People bitching...it's Raw 25... if you didn't expect tons of Legends getting a nostalgia moment...then you're retarded


......People aren't bitching about the legends segments people are bitching that they hyped up the show so much and then delivered us a standard weekly raw with legend cameos


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The only positive about this episode was me was that the Rock didn’t show up. Thank FUCK for that. Cannot bear him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOAT ! (Dec 25, 2017)

*LOL @ tonight’s show*

What a let down. Only thing interesting was the opening segment. They damn near had a riot at the Manhattan Center. But how could I put it past WWE to not produce a bad show? Silly me. This show was a circus full of cheap pops and was not handled correctly. Proof once again Vince has gotta go. This is not an anniversary! I DO NOT CARE WHAT THE FUCK YOU TELL ME! What a shit show.


----------



## BlazeFury (Jul 11, 2017)

*Re: So, the WWE hyped us up for a crappy show?*

Good God, some people love to complain. To those people I say, go the fuck away!


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Nash has to be working his injury.
> He saw the script for this show, and said "Fuck that".


He didn't want to too sweat a vanilla midget


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Here we go, rushed segment, they start brawling, everyone breaks it up. They alll break loose and keep brawling blah blah blah


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: LOL @ tonight’s show*

A really bad show with all the stars they had available.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I know this is the Raw title match for Sunday but it’s not interesting at all and should not be getting the finish here.

Freakin Kane LOL


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

What the fuck just happened. The channel is froze.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



MEMS said:


> Obviously not the companys doing.


They probably wanted to put him in a segment with Reigns n he said fuck this shit :eyeroll


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:braun :braun :braun


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

WTF is Eric Bischoff supposed to do if a brawl breaks out?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Revival getting the shaft.

Fuck that.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I really wish they'd done the Austin thing at the end of this show, sorta ruined things having it on first.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



frankthetank91 said:


> Another commercial


Seriously. Seems like every match, promo, and segment has a commercial break, hell even two, jammed into it.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Man, I knew that WWE was screw it up.

It takes a special kind of talent to produce such an awful show given the talent that they have.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Braun's attack on Cole should've resulted in the reconstruction of the Cole Mine.


----------



## London0009 (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Mango13 said:


> ......People aren't bitching about the legends segments people are bitching that they hyped up the show so much and then delivered us a standard weekly raw with legend cameos


if you believe the hype its your fault not wwe


they done their job, they get paid, they get the money, and bigger tv contract

yet here you are whining like a little bitch


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



frankthetank91 said:


> Here we go, rushed segment, they start brawling, everyone breaks it up. They alll break loose and keep brawling blah blah blah


Knowing WWE we'll get yet another fucking ring collapse stunt..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:mj4 at Big E being such a dork near Strowman and :mark: at the crowd roaring along with BRAAAUUUNNN.


----------



## matta5580 (Aug 31, 2016)

*RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Nash has to be working his injury.
> He saw the script for this show, and said "Fuck that".




I would guess he was told what his role would be, what his pay would be, and he decided it wasn’t worth the legitimate discomfort that i imagine someone of his size, age, and overall physical condition would feel after the travel.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Law said:


> I hope SD 1000 is better than this shit.
> 
> So much potential all for nought.
> 
> Even that Taker "retirement" was bad.


Though it will be really embarrassing if they cant get The Rock for SD 1000. He literally named the show.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

WTF happened to Kane's entrance? It's kind of stupid when he's already walking out during th organ intro and there's no pyro


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



London0009 said:


> if you believe the hype its your fault not wwe
> 
> 
> they done their job, they get paid, they get the money, and bigger tv contract
> ...



God you are retarded


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I give no fucks about Braun, Brock, or Kane. Boring.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Pyro sounds :lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I really wish they'd done the Austin thing at the end of this show, sorta ruined things having it on first.


Yeah, sure if everything else sucks (which it does).

Regardless, it did start the show off with a bang.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Think of all the pussy the Usos would get if they weren’t married 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

All I can see in that crowd of wrestlers in the ring is Sheamus' hair :lmao


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



XOmega said:


> He didn't want to too sweat a vanilla midget


He knew Balor wouldn't be able to reach his hand.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: LOL @ tonight’s show*

WWE shat the bed. 3 hours of a supposed "major" show and the only new information we got was confirmation that Asuka isn't winning the Rumble.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



London0009 said:


> yet here you are still watching


Just waiting for something remotely entertaining to happen :draper2

Stop being an apologist and look at this shut objectively. This show has been fucking awful, which is a damn shame considering last weeks Raw was pretty decent.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Okay Big E just made the show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THIS! OH MY GOD I AM DYING!!!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Ugh I’m so sick of fatty Heyman and roid head Lesnar


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Stfu paul


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:lol allrighty, its beast time


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: LOL @ tonight’s show*

I feel like a fucking idiot for being so hyped for this show.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

HYPE BOYS


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So much for the cavalry


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: LOL @ tonight’s show*

Its UNREAL how they managed to fuck this up. They had 3 hours where they could have used the legends properly. I mean who the fuck decided to leave MVP in the background? What the fuck was the point of the Peep Show? Why were Torrie Wilson, Trish Stratus, and Jacqueline not a part of any Womens Revolution segments? No Eric Bischoff/Kurt Angle GM moments? WTF! What a crock of shit and a waste of my life. They had so much time to plan this fuckin thing and this is what we get?


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: LOL @ tonight’s show*

its just sad because last week was good u think they would go all out for this raw but nope. only wwe could fuck this up real bad


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Wait aren't all the "lumber jacks" supposed to prevent this from happening? :lol They're all just standing there


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

And everyone just said "fuck this shit!"


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Dammit Glen Jacobs.. why are you letting them do this to you?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Aren't the wrestlers there to stop this stuff?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

holy fuck this is bonkers


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

How come Rollins and Reigns arent one of the "lumberjacks"?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Damn, Braun's standing tall. He's likely not winning on Sunday now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I absolutely love Brock's selling.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

That table thought Lesnar was Orton.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Therapy said:


> Wait aren't all the "lumber jacks" supposed to prevent this from happening? :lol They're all just standing there


To be fair would you want to get in between Lesnar, Strowman, and Kane?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

All these former stars and Heyman is still the best!!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Sh*tty brawl.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: So, the WWE hyped us up for a crappy show?*

first RAW I have watched in almost 2 years.

Really regret that decision.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Well, shit, so much for the goddamn backup, eh Angle?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Okay...


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Sssssssssssssoooo .... that's it?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

So, what was the point of having all those superstars out there?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Braun making brock his bitch again


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Lame ass show.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

_throws hands up in frustration_


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

That was rushed beyond belief to get the show off the air on time..


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

what a shitty rushed brawl


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: LOL @ tonight’s show*

I watched it for the first time in so long, I... I'm a fool.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

This Raw, wow :heston


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

They wasted no time with this segment. Felt like there was supposed to be more


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Guess the ending segment had to be off by 11:15 lol.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:lol that was it??


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Oh my god :lmao
:lmao
This is why I stream their ppvs nefariously. They need to get canceled.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

That it :lol

I would of preferred three hours of Elias.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

How do the announcers stop themselves from bursting out into laughter at this show? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I am pissed off! No Rock!


----------



## London0009 (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Steve Black Man said:


> Just waiting for something remotely entertaining to happen :draper2
> 
> Stop being an apologist and look at this shut objectively. This show has been fucking awful, which is a damn shame considering last weeks Raw was pretty decent.


i came for entertainment, its 4 am here in london, i have been entertained so wwe has done their job


seems like u guys just wanna watch diva porn, moan, be depressed and bitch.

maybe u need some new pussy in your life, some hobbies, a job? or realise wwe is for entertainment


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: LOL @ tonight’s show*

And that's how they end the show..... fpalm


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

What a shit show :ti


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: LOL @ tonight’s show*

Why is this a separate thread?

Whats the difference between this one and http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/2294473-raw-25-years-celebration.html ?

I think mods/admins should close this thread or merge it with http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/2294473-raw-25-years-celebration.html.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Braun literally saved this show. Good memories and all, but Braun is the ONLY reason to be watching WWE right now.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Showstopper said:


> I give no fucks about Braun, Brock, or Kane. Boring.


 Yeah, Braun does this shit every second week. No substance to him, just all smoke and mirrors. Gets boring after a while.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Well, that brawl was short as fuck.

For anyone trying to say otherwise, that brawl (as good as it was) still doesn't save the show from being absolute garbage for the most part.

Wait, that was the main event!!! :denirolol:ti

Really!!:heston:maisielol:maury

Where the fuck was the Rock!!:WTF2:bullshit

All they did tonight was give me another reason for why I shouldn't watch raw or any other wwe show, for many years to come.:imout

They messed up an anniversary episode, really?hh:ha


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

US: fpalm
Vince: :vince$


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Show was pretty underwhelming. Felt like a normal RAW with some nostalgia sprinkled in. Not awful tho.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

wtf that is it this was fucking bad how could wwe fuck this up. how they fuck did vince think this would be a good show


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Raw 1000 >>>>>>>>>>> Raw 25.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

What a disappointment. The opening segment was the only good thing on the show.

Raw 1000 was way way better.


----------



## Fartmonkey88 (Apr 3, 2012)

Unsolved commercials best part of raw


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

No Rock fuck 
Wasted my 3 hours


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Another Braun brawl. Never seen that before.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Probably WWE's biggest audience in years with all the hype they put behind it. And then...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



jayman321 said:


> Braun literally saved this show. Good memories and all, but Braun is the ONLY reason to be watching WWE right now.


 It's cute you think that :ha

The guy does this shit every week.


----------



## MANCHILD (Oct 11, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Not impressed by the show overall. But the nostalgia was alright.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

As far as a RAW goes I enjoyed it, but for it to be hyped up as much as it was I'm pretty disappointed with how it turned out, not even one surprise guest surely they could have kept one or two a secret.


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Amber B said:


> Oh my god :lmao
> :lmao
> This is why I stream their ppvs nefariously. They need to get canceled.


shoot last time I bought ppv from wwe John Cena wasn't even a wrestler yet.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Braun owns Brock again, too bad they'll have Brock bury him again at the Rumble.:lol


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: LOL @ tonight’s show*

Raw was garbage. I have been looking forward to it ever since I saw the announcement. It's fine to have short nostalgia moments, but they had nothing but short nostalgia moments and COMMERCIALS, and no general cohesion the entire night. It felt so half-assed. I was so pumped after the Stone Cold segment and then it was just downhill from there. Wow, way to ruin my week.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Trophies said:


> Show was pretty underwhelming. Felt like a normal RAW with some nostalgia sprinkled in. Not awful tho.


Was basically Old School Raw on steroids.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

*Re: So, the WWE hyped us up for a crappy show?*

It was exactly what i expected.. Not sure what the rest of you expected. It was a decent show. All the stars were there, everyone got screen time...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Man, I would rather have had the traditional Rumble brawl to end the show rather than that :lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

They wouldn't have had enough hot dogs and beverages at Manhattan Center to keep me entertained during that shit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

:hmmm I wonder if Brock's dropping the title this Sunday? :reigns2


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Talk about overhyped...


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Law said:


> It's cute you think that :ha
> 
> The guy does this shit every week.


It's cute that you use an outdated gif thinking it's clever. (insert gif here)

Anyway, it's true.


----------



## Syaz3512 (Sep 12, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Damn no rock ,hogan,cm punk ,lita, mankind, all attitude era legends...shit show i think...i take a leave just to watch this show damn screw me


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Highlights of Raw:

- Shane McMahon/Stephanie McMahon/Mr. McMahon/Steve Austin opening segment + Stunners

- Elias/Chris Jericho backstage segment

- Elias/John Cena segment + guitar hit

- Dudley Boyz 3-Ds Heath Slater through a table

- AJ Styles/Gene Okerlund backstage interview

- Braun Strowman Powerslams Brock Lesnar through an Announce Table


----------



## GOAT ! (Dec 25, 2017)

deadcool said:


> Why is this a separate thread?
> 
> Whats the difference between this one and http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/2294473-raw-25-years-celebration.html ?
> 
> I think mods/admins should close this thread or merge it with http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/2294473-raw-25-years-celebration.html.


Because it can be and I wanted it to. Enough talking about where this thread should be, we need to focus on where the fuck this company is heading...ASAP!


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

I know Kane was included in the storyline only to received the pin in the match but really how sad has been this run.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

GCA-FF said:


> Talk about overhyped...



Zandig showing up would be 100000x cooler.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

The triple threat this year can't touch the triple threat Brock has with Seth and Cena. I will say that 100%.


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Highlights of RAW

-Commercials


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

Kane is literally only in this match to eat the pin.

Woeful title matches for RR.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

i#ll give it til wm and then thats it for me, will watch nxt but fuck watching monday night borefest ever again


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: LOL @ tonight’s show*

Having all the Divas and the general managers just stand at the entrance and do nothing is one of the dumbest things I've ever seen.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: LOL @ tonight’s show*



Steve Black Man said:


> I feel like a fucking idiot for being so hyped for this show.


To be fair.. I got the exact laughs at how awful it was all going to be I went in expecting.. And much the same as the time I went to see WCW live when I was a young guy, Kevin Nash no showed.. It just brings my wrestling life full circle. :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



London0009 said:


> i came for entertainment, its 4 am here in london, i have been entertained so wwe has done their job
> 
> 
> seems like u guys just wanna watch diva porn, moan, be depressed and bitch.
> ...


Lol why am I getting TNA section flashbacks from you? You must be under 18 :lmao Settling for the drizzling shits and insisting it's chocolate. 

Kids these days.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*

It was your fault guys, getting jebaited by Vince and co in 2018 is kinda shameful.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



London0009 said:


> i came for entertainment, its 4 am here in london, i have been entertained so wwe has done their job
> 
> 
> seems like u guys just wanna watch diva porn, moan, be depressed and bitch.
> ...


Didn't I just fucking say I enjoyed last weeks Raw?

If WWE is entertainment, then they should be entertaining. 

But hey, if garbage like tonight is what gets you off, :draper2

I suppose I just have higher standards for a show that has been hyped up for what seems like fucking months.


----------



## London0009 (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Showstopper said:


> Another Braun brawl. Never seen that before.


braun brawlling ??? on a wrestling show??? say it aint so :hmm:


seriously he brawled again? 

does he think hes a wrestler on wwe or something?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: LOL @ tonight’s show*

Wish more people would finally stop watching and send WWE a message. Sad thing is that this will be the highest rated RAW in a long time.


----------



## London0009 (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Steve Black Man said:


> Didn't I just fucking say I enjoyed last weeks Raw?
> 
> If WWE is entertainment, then they should be entertaining.
> 
> ...


if u have such a high standard why dont u apply for a job at wwe creative team and give them your ideas

better yet set up your own company, if you have the balls to take risks like Vince


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS UNDERWHELMED THREAD*

There was some moments where I really din't care I.E Titus worldwide/Heath Slater and Rhyno but the show as enjoyable. We had some nostalgia moments. They had some build for the Rumble and the triple threat. Raw did it's job. Enjoyable show despite it's flaws.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS UNDERWHELMED THREAD*

Highlight of the night:

Kelly motherfuckin' Kelly :lenny

Forgot how sexy she is, fuckkkk :yum:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS UNDERWHELMED THREAD*

My highlights:

- Austin!
- Jericho's one minute backstage segment
- Cena getting hit by the guitar :lol
- Some of the legend segments

That's about it cos it sucks Roman lost the IC title and Seth did hardly anything.


----------



## CaptainTurbo (Jun 17, 2016)

Tonight was the first time in over a year I've watched Raw and quite honestly I was bored practically most of the night. Perhaps my excitement was too high and I expected too much but it feel felt like a failure on every level.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: LOL @ tonight’s show*



Steve Black Man said:


> I feel like a fucking idiot for being so hyped for this show.


Exactly how I feel. I've been looking forward to this show for weeks. It's unbelievable the amount of things they fucked up. 

The worst was how they handled the split venue. Manhattan Center had to watch a screen for the better half of three hours. Only two matches the whole night there.

Bringing in AJ Styles to conduct a quick interview. Same with Charlotte and Ric. The Usos, MVP and Jeff Hardy as background extras in the poker scene.

Taker coming out to say... I don't know. Was he retiring? Was he just paying respects to the wrestlers he faced over the years on Raw? JR seemed to think he was making some kind of threat, but I didn't see that. JR was fucking terrible on commentary too. King tried his best.

Creative not bothering to write segments for the majority of returning stars, just having them stand on the stage and wave. Awful.

I had a feeling my expectations were too high, but I never imagined they would put out something this bad. Even the final segment was majorly going through the motions.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So glad I didn't go to the Manhattan Center. When that was first announced, I thought about it for like 10 seconds. Glad I came back to my senses quickly. Woof.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: So, the WWE hyped us up for a crappy show?*

Never been so disappointed. I was hyped up for this and was the most excited in years about watching Raw, and yet we get this bullshit. Back to shitty ratings next week i guess.

Who's booking this crap.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Undertaker should rename himself Underwhelmer.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

i hope ppl that where at Manhattan Center are asking for a refund they must be really fucking pissed.


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

This was the worst episode I've ever seen. I am done watching WWE forever! Will cancel my WWE network subscription tomorrow. 

It was so bad, I switched channels.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

All the idiots who popped huge for Vince at the start of the show; I hope they're happy. You gave him that pop, and he gave you this shit-show.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

They really went to commercial during Razors intro tho :kobelol :kobefacepalm


----------



## London0009 (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Amber B said:


> Lol why am I getting TNA section flashbacks from you? You must be under 18 :lmao Settling for the drizzling shits and insisting it's chocolate.
> 
> Kids these days.


wrong mate,

laughable

i find it funny how people critcise wwe, yet watch it, and cant make their own company to rival wwe, and will still continue to watch it but bitch about it.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The Undertaker forgot to mention something in his promo. He hasn't been the only one digging holes and taking souls. This episode showed that.

Rest in peace Broken Matt and The Revival. It was nice while it lasted.

The biggest positive thing that I got out of RAW tonight is that Torrie Wilson is still very attractive. Very, very attractive..in the nicest way.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS UNDERWHELMED THREAD*



Midnight Rocker said:


> Kelly motherfuckin' Kelly :lenny
> 
> Forgot how sexy she is, fuckkkk :yum:


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: LOL @ tonight’s show*



Rookie of the Year said:


> Exactly how I feel. I've been looking forward to this show for weeks. It's unbelievable the amount of things they fucked up.
> 
> The worst was how they handled the split venue. Manhattan Center had to watch a screen for the better half of three hours. Only two matches the whole night there.
> 
> ...


Well, hate to say it, but: I told you all so.

The faster this grandpa memorial show is over, the better.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Gotta admit it was nice seeing alot of the legends and the SD Live crew but this shit was just not all that good. It felt like a regular ass Raw honestly.

And what the fuck was the point of doing a 2nd ring if they were just basically not going to use it? Like why have the audience just sit there like assholes? Now those people more than likely felt cheated of their money and I wouldn't blame them at all. They may have lost alot of paying customers.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The show sucked. Opening segment was fun, ending segment was okay, Elias/Cena segment was good and probably the best segment of the night. 

I loved seeing Taker again, but that promo was pointless. He should've just appeared and chokeslammed some jobber if he wasn't going to give any definitive statement on his status (whether he's retired or not). Miz/Roman match lacked any substance and was shit. The two matches that took place at the Manhattan Center sucked, and that DX segment was painful to watch. 

Overall, what a mess of a 25th Anniversary show. How they screwed up a show like that is beyond me.


----------



## London0009 (Jan 23, 2018)

DoucheyLifter said:


> This was the worst episode I've ever seen. I am done watching WWE forever! Will cancel my WWE network subscription tomorrow.
> 
> It was so bad, I switched channels.


lmao cancelling a £9.99 per month subscription, u sound broke af

pm me your details ill pay for it for u


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: So, the WWE hyped us up for a crappy show?*

It was a very mediocre show, but that's to be expected. What I didn't expect was WWE not putting a single moment of notoriety into the 25th anniversary show. Nothing memorable happened, nothing of importance happened, nothing worth telling people to youtube it happened. This show was hyped up so much yet it seems like they didn't even try to put something on tv to match that hype. 

Seems like "dropped the ball" is the nicest thing I can say about the show.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS UNDERWHELMED THREAD*



Mango13 said:


>


She looked amazing tonight :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Apparently, the audio in both arenas was out for like the first half of the DX promo.

:lmao

What a DISASTER of a show. Probably karma for the shit product they give us every week.


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

It's official, WWE will always be here, but they're terrible now. Overtime viewership will continue to sink. Hopefully more wrestling promotions get popular with time! This is the time for someone to not over-take WWE but become a viable #2 option.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, this show was supposed to be bigger than the Raw after Mania. Now the Raw after Mania has a huge chance of being better :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: So, the WWE hyped us up for a crappy show?*

Boring segments, uneventful action, what a dead episode.

Bring out a few past stars have them wave, cya later, so lazy.

This might as well of been a normal weekly show because the main highlights were Miz and Elias.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Well I checked out at the top of hour 3 & I guess I'd put my feelings like this.......

#RawisaBORE #WWELogic #SaveMeNXT


----------



## London0009 (Jan 23, 2018)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Gotta admit it was nice seeing alot of the legends and the SD Live crew but this shit was just not all that good. It felt like a regular ass Raw honestly.
> 
> And what the fuck was the point of doing a 2nd ring if they were just basically not going to use it? Like why have the audience just sit there like assholes? Now those people more than likely felt cheated of their money and I wouldn't blame them at all. They may have *lost alot of paying customers.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



London0009 said:


> if u have such a high standard why dont u apply for a job at wwe creative team and give them your ideas
> 
> better yet set up your own company, if you have the balls to take risks like Vince


:lol

So damn salty. Why do you have such a problem with people being unhappy over the fact that WWE gave us a fucking abortion of a show?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> So glad I didn't go to the Manhattan Center. When that was first announced, I thought about it for like 10 seconds. Glad I came back to my senses quickly. Woof.


That was a no doubt very expensive bullet dodged. I can't believe for 3 hours that was all they had for them there.. Good gravy have some jobbers or legends in the ring or something.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

This show beat Raw Roulette by a full lightyear to the negative side.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

DoucheyLifter said:


> It's official, WWE will always be here, but they're terrible now. Overtime viewership will continue to sink. Hopefully more wrestling promotions get popular with time! This is the time for someone to not over-take WWE but become a viable #2 option.



We already had that option with TNA and they blew it. I don't see us ever coming that close to having a legitimate #2 promotion again tbh


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

Raw 1,000 by comparison was a REALLY good show. The Rock returned, CM Punk turned heel. That was a great show. This was a 3 hour variety show crapshoot that just reflected on the past. How was this a great show by any means? 

I am seriously cancelling my WWE Network subscription tomorrow. This was the final nail in the coffin for me!


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

On the bright side that Taker/Cena Wrestlemania challenge showdown was AWESOME!


:mj2


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> They really went to commercial during Razors intro tho :kobelol :kobefacepalm


it pissed me off for a second, but let’s be real, that’s not razor anymore, just a broken down old man. if he had enough respect to show up in his real razor gear, i bet they wouldn’t have cut to commercial.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

London0009 said:


> lmao cancelling a £9.99 per month subscription, u sound broke af
> 
> pm me your details ill pay for it for u


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: LOL @ tonight’s show*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Well, hate to say it, but: I told you all so.
> 
> The faster this grandpa memorial show is over, the better.


I wouldn't be so mad about it had they done something with the people they brought in. Grandpas running wild, whatever. But they literally flew people in to do nothing. Literally nothing.

And I disagree with people saying it was a regular Raw with legend stuff sprinkled in. Regular Raws lately have been pretty good by comparison. Better segments with Braun Smash, and always a couple of quality matches. The only halfway decent wrestling action was Reigns vs. Miz.


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> We already had that option with TNA and they blew it. I don't see us ever coming that close to having a legitimate #2 promotion again tbh


There will always be an opportunity for a legitimate #2. People said the same about WCW, and how never again would you have a viable #2. But TNA came close to it and even was for a short while. The opportunity is always there. Just takes the right promotion. The timing is definitely right though with WWE being so boring with worsening ratings.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The most important thing tonight is that we all learned Elias Unplugged is coming to the WWE Network soon.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



London0009 said:


> wrong mate,
> 
> laughable
> 
> i find it funny how people critcise wwe, yet watch it, and cant make their own company to rival wwe, and will still continue to watch it but bitch about it.


Nope you don't get it. You can criticize shit that you love. There are shows that I love but I have to admit when they have a horrible episode or even a season.
There are bands that I love but I can admit when they put out a shitty ass album. With that being said, you can get annoyed and pissed at the shitty shit because you know they can do better. You still love them though.

Vince is not a dumb man. He loves viewers like you because he can produce shit weekly and someone will love it and think it's the second coming. They don't know any better.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: LOL @ tonight’s show*



Rookie of the Year said:


> Regular Raws lately have been pretty good by comparison.


Outside of last weeks RAW, RAW has been shit since the start of the year.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

If you enjoyed this show then I'm sorry but you have some seriously low standards. Most of the guest host episodes from 2009 were more entertaining than this and those were really really bad. I'm gonna quit watching WWE for another 2 years now.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

This show was all about nostalgic appearances. Not one memorable moment created that we will be talking about for years like when CM Punk turned heel on The Rock at Raw 1000.


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



London0009 said:


> wrong mate,
> 
> laughable
> 
> i find it funny how people criticise wwe, yet watch it, and cant make their own company to rival wwe, and will still continue to watch it but bitch about it.


Let me break this down for you 

#1 most people that criticize WWE like Wrestling we all know Vince doesn't like wrestling 
#2 it's not much out there other than them in America that as the money to push there product. 
#3 it's not the 90's any more wrestling is more niche then mainstream so western wrestling fans are stuck with the crap wwe puts out if they want a higher quality presentation even though it's low-quality wrestling in the ring. Most businessmen are not going to waste money on creating a new Wrestling venture they will just buy wwe stock.


So a lot of "wrestlings fans " are stuck watching a piss poor representation of wrestling.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

the fuck ya fuck that 400 dollars for a ticket how about no why pay that much 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955642719338139648


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: LOL @ tonight’s show*



Mango13 said:


> Outside of last weeks RAW, RAW has been shit since the start of the year.


Eh, it's been up and down. No Raw is going to be awesome from start to finish, but I feel that at times throughout 2017 and into 2018 it's hit a few pretty decent highs here and there.

:draper2

Tonight's show though.....This was the most disappointing Raw I can remember in a very long time.....Maybe ever, considering the amount of hype.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

London0009 said:


> and gained a lot more young fans at the same time, you really arent business minded are you
> 
> if u think this show will dent wwe's financial situation you're mistaken
> 
> GONNA GET A BIGGER TV CONTRACT BABBYYY


Look at this stooge lol. 

Do you work for WWE? Do you happen to be a corporate owner? Are you a politician? Or is it that you're none of those and you're but a normal-ass wrestling viewer coming here to fish for attention with your corporate slave mentality? 

Spare us the drivels. Spare your own time too before you got banned. There's nothing to be gained.


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

One thing is for sure, with the way WWE is headed, I dont think we will see a 50th anniversary of Raw. Show ill crash and burn within 10 years and be gone, MARK MY WORDS.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Yeah, this show had zero Raw moments or dream match show downs =\

What a shitshow.

SD is going to have to be really bad to not top it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

sailord said:


> the fuck ya fuck that 400 dollars for a ticket hope about no why pay that much
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955642719338139648



$400???? holy fuck I would be so pissed.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

DoucheyLifter said:


> One thing is for sure, with the way WWE is headed, I dont think we will see a 50th anniversary of Raw. Show ill crash and burn within 10 years and be gone, MARK MY WORDS.


 The WWE wont die, but I can't see it growing. They're running out of stars and the stars of today aren't going to keep the new generation around. They're in for a big fall over the next decade if this show is anything to go by.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

At least they finally acknowledged China again on the air.. That was probably the best thing they accomplished tonight.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> $400???? holy fuck I would be so pissed.


Pissed isn't the word. That's worth going to jail over being fucking robbed.. I'll be shocked if lawsuits don't come out of this..


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Wasn't an 'amazing' episode of RAW but I enjoyed most of it.
It was a nostalgia ride, not your typical weekly RAW episode.

I wasn't a fan of the two venue thing and feel bad for the fans that paid money to go to either venue.

The Revival thing was kind of weird but I wouldn't go as far as saying they're buried. Some have to calm down.
What was that Bray v Hardy match...

Now for some positives:
- Opening Segment with Stone Cold and Vince/Shane
- Elias going over Cena
- Torrie Wilson & Trish...my god.
- Seeing DX reunited 
- That Balor rub though! I'm not even a huge fan but that may have changed me. Great stuff.

Everything else was pretty meh for me. Time for the Rumble.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mango13 said:


> $400???? holy fuck I would be so pissed.


I wonder if any of them will sue.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



the44boz said:


> I'm making a bold prediction for this show. Here it is. Stone Cold Steve Austin is going to stun someone on the main roster, or Vince himself.


Was I right or was I right.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Law said:


> Yeah, this show had zero Raw moments or dream match show downs =\
> 
> What a shitshow.
> 
> SD is going to have to be really bad to not top it.


A had a sliver of hope when Balor Club came out to face of with DX...





Then they proceeded to suck each others cocks and bury The Revival :serious:


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

really didn't care for raw at all tonight sadly..

Only thing I have to say is that Torrie Wilson looks better at age 43 than all the current divas and yes I do mean every last one of them.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Show sounds like it was ass, imagine a lot of people who don't watch the show regularly anymore tuned in tonight and were disappointed. Imagine they're gonna go right back to not watching regularly again lol.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow you guys fell for it again. LOL 25th Aniversary blah blah.... Not dumb enough to watch 1 minute of this trash.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Show sounds like it was ass, imagine a lot of people who don't watch the show regularly anymore tuned in tonight and were disappointed. Imagine they're gonna go right back to not watching regularly again lol.


 Tonight was the night to showcase their new top stars and the only ones who really got anything were Roman and Braun.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

fuck i fell for wwe nonsense


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Law said:


> Tonight was the night to showcase their new top stars and the only ones who really got anything were Roman and Braun.


And considering how bad the numbers for the 3rd hour of Raw typically are, you can probably cut that down to just Roman :lol

That'd be pretty par for the course actually :hmmm


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

DoucheyLifter said:


> There will always be an opportunity for a legitimate #2. People said the same about WCW, and how never again would you have a viable #2. But TNA came close to it and even was for a short while. The opportunity is always there. Just takes the right promotion. The timing is definitely right though with WWE being so boring with worsening ratings.


The problem is money. There is no one left that is willing/able to spend the money that is needed to compete with the WWE right now head to head. The only company that could actually do that was WcW with Ted Turner's pocket book. TnA had Dixie Carter/ Panda Energy backing them, but they wouldn't put in anywhere near as much money into wrestling as Turner did with WcW. TNA's production values were seen as bush league even at its peak.
edit: TNA was probably the last chance and they made some major mistakes, and squandered top level talent.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

So review of Raw for anyone who didnt watch it:

-Underwhelming Austin/Mcmahon segment (surprisingly best segment of the night)

-Regular Womens match

-Pointless Undertaker promo that literally told us nothing of anything

-Didnt watch Roman vs Miz, but I read somwhere that it was somewhat decent so whatever

-Regular Rollins/Jordan and Bar segment that put a little friction between Jordan and Rollins which will culminate in a match I REALLY dont want to see

-Mediocre match between Broken Jobber Hardy and Jobber Bray Wyatt

-Complete useless segment with all the women legends

-Cena and Elias segment which confirms a feud between them. Probably a quick one if the Undertaker/Cena feud happens.

-Rhyno/Slater vs Titus world whatever. Regular match and then the regular beat up by the Dudleys.

-DX and Balor Club burying a potential prospect team

-And the a 2 minute main event segment where Braun just put Lesner through a table.

What the fuck was this? Most underwhelming thing I have ever seen. No story progression that actually matter, no classic matches, no special moments, nothing. Its like the creative thought that fans would be content with Austin giving a stunner and thats it. Unreal.

I cant believe I am saying this but this has got to be the laziest WWE has even been in a long time. At least Raw 1000 was memorable with some parts. A HUGE main event. Stars returning to progress a story and not just cameos. 

Add the atrocity that was the Manhattan Center and you literally can have the worst Raw of 2018.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

I wanted to enjoy this, but I just couldn't. It was so boring. I was way more excited during Raw 1000 than I was for this show. It just felt lazy and unimaginative like the writers said, "Screw it. Nostalgia is all that matters here". The crowds were pretty dead too. They could have at least had Jericho actually come out. I felt stupid sitting there through Elias' long promo just to have fucking Cena of all people come out.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Law said:


> Tonight was the night to showcase their new top stars and the only ones who really got anything were Roman and Braun.


It was also a chance for them to bring back fans that haven't watched the product in a while.

It's sad they dropped the ball so horribly because up until this point anniversary/special shows have always delivered and to drop the ball on the biggest anniversary show? smh..


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Many are annoyed from the comforts of their living room. I guarantee you there is going to be some irate traffic in New York. Cannot be too many happy campers exiting the Manhattan Center, especially if that report about half of DX's promo feed getting cut is true.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I posted on my FB page about Raw being disappointing (which it def was) and my friend replied back saying "don't watch it then". I was like "too late, I already did" :lmao Too late to say that now, it already aired!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

> This RAW is a perfect metaphor for the WWE since 2002.
> 
> Austin was awesome, everything after sucked.


 So true :lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So, who else forgot that this is a go-home show and that the Royal Rumble is this Sunday? :lol


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Chrome said:


> Show sounds like it was ass, imagine a lot of people who don't watch the show regularly anymore tuned in tonight and were disappointed. Imagine they're gonna go right back to not watching regularly again lol.


Bingo.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> So review of Raw for anyone who didnt watch it:
> 
> -Underwhelming Austin/Mcmahon segment (surprisingly best segment of the night)
> 
> ...



At face value this was not very clsoe to the absolute worst Raw ever imo. (and opened very strongly imo.), but within context of the occasion, eyeballs on tonight's show due to media hype, lineup opportunities and literally a straight month of nonstop television hype, especially for the Undertaker segment, you could make the argument that this is within context historically bad.


----------



## Fartmonkey88 (Apr 3, 2012)

15 women confirmed for rumble couldn't have a Lita, Trish old guard interact with new guard maybe throw their names in.

MVP could have did something in the ring put crews over or something.
Duddley were jobbers last run now destroy the SD tag champions
Peep show was pointless and no edge sucked.
Miz still going off on DB like we will get that match ever.
I wanted passing the tourch night not bury current roster for old timers day


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Clique said:


> This show was all about nostalgic appearances. Not one memorable moment created that we will be talking about for years like when CM Punk turned heel on The Rock at Raw 1000.


Exactly. Raw 1000 was good because it had nostalgia plus helped build up the future and focused on its current stars at the time as well. This was just a lazy uninspired nostalgia pop show.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Seth Rollins is still mega over with the crowd despite his babyface booking.

When will he grab the bull by the horns and demand he return to being the man again?

Bret Hart forced his way into the main event, so can Seth.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Austin still looks like he could come out, kill anyone* and take the title.











*except Brauuuuuuuuuuuuuun


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Miz/Rollins segment after Raw went off the air.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955658218155454464
Of course they leave the best stuff (Awesome Miz promo, Curbstomp, potential Miz/Rollins IC Title rivalry) off of the main show :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WWE is struggling to make a 3 hour long RAW work so their solution for this RAW was to hold it in two venues essentially making it a six hour show (since both venues ran in parallel). Brilliant!

Obviously, it didn't work.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> So, who else forgot that this is a go-home show and that the Royal Rumble is this Sunday? :lol


 If you judge it by expectations and significance, this might just be the worst Raw ever.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*MATCH OF THE NIGHT:
*
The Miz vs Roman match was pretty decent. I wasn't really interested in the match and was waiting for the final bell for the majority if it but the story was fine, the interference was fine, everything was fine. Except Roman kicking out of the SCF, no point to it. Could've easily not have done it or have Roman put his foot on the rope but Roman has to kick out of everyone's moves to get a pop and create this notion that is was a classic when it wasn't. Decent but ending stopped it before being good. **3/4


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

IronMan8 said:


> Seth Rollins is still mega over with the crowd despite his babyface booking.
> 
> When will he grab the bull by the horns and demand he return to being the man again?
> 
> Bret Hart forced his way into the main event, so can Seth.


Well, WWE ain't gonna give him the brass ring, so he's kinda gotta take it.

It just figures that he has all this hype surrounding him from bringing back the Curbstomp/Blackout last week, only to get 5 seconds of airtime this week fp. Typical.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> *MATCH OF THE NIGHT:
> *
> The Miz vs Roman match was pretty decent. I wasn't really interested in the match and was waiting for the final bell for the majority if it but the story was fine, the interference was fine, everything was fine. Except Roman kicking out of the SCF, no point to it. Could've easily not have done it or have Roman put his foot on the rope but Roman has to kick out of everyone's' moves to get a pop and crate this notion that is was a classic when it wasn't. Decent but ending stopped it before being good. **3/4


I'd give the entire show that same rating outta 10 for that awesome austin moment.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Add the atrocity that was the Manhattan Center and you literally can have the worst Raw of 2018.


It's obviously a little early to call it, but I wouldn't be surprised at all if come December this Raw gets a lot of votes. The show relatively speaking was no worse than a typical terrible Raw, but the fact that it was the 25th anniversary paired with all the hype that went into it and nothing memorable happening along with all the potential just being wasted, really might make it the worst. 

Real big swing and a miss all around.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Law said:


> If you judge it by expectations and significance, this might just be the worst Raw ever.


3/15/93 show:

Razor Ramon defeated Ross Greenberg (3:08)
Typhoon defeated L.A. Gore (2:57)
Bob Backlund defeated Papa Shango (6:58)
The Nasty Boys (Brian Knobbs & Jerry Sags) vs. The Headshrinkers (Fatu & Samu) ended in a double countout (9:00)


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

I was at Avenged Sevenfold tonight, looks like I didn't miss anything.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I had a feeling that it was going to be cheesy and underwhelming... I was right. The DX segment was complete trash. Those dudes think they invented wrestling entertainment. I was not entertained.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

The best thing from the whole RAW 25 celebration ...

Is the video Bayley tweeted before the show started, talking to Trish.

This show was terrible. It started off mediochre, with a rehash Austin segment. Right down to Shane taking a second stunner with a mouthful of beer.

Everything storyline based was either massively rushed or just ignored, despite this being the Go Home RAW for the Royal Rumble!

The whole Manhattan Centre thing was insulting to the people in attendance and JR and Lawler.

The Undertaker promo was ... just NOTHING.

They seemingly just snubbed Lita for some reason, calling Kelly Kelly one of the greatest WWE women of all time, while not even having Lita on the stage.

Then they make a mockery out of the best new tag team on the roster.

And they finish with a 3 minute segment promoting the Rumble main event!

Ugh. Someone should be getting fired for this shit.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

This Raw sucks

No Hogan, The DX thing was too long & the ending was rushed


----------



## Fartmonkey88 (Apr 3, 2012)

Why didn't the rivial and Baylor club take out dx and hall pass the torch make new stars. MVP should have put someone like crews over in a match. Author's of pain take out duddley please.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

WrestlingOracle said:


> At face value this was not very clsoe to the absolute worst Raw ever imo. (and opened very strongly imo.), but within context of the occasion, eyeballs on tonight's show due to media hype, lineup opportunities and literally a straight month of nonstop television hype, especially for the Undertaker segment, you could make the argument that this is within context historically bad.


I am willing to bet that in the next 25 years this Raw will still be looked upon as one of the most underwhelming sad Raws in history.

Actually, if WWE keep going at the rate they are going, I dont know if they will make 25. Every year viewership and ratings are going down. Every year something from production is cut, every year interest and actual relevence is decreasing. I am not 100% sure but I think every year profits are going down as well. Its only so far WWE can do away with "revenue is an all time high" when expenses are at an all time high as well.

Oh shit I totally forgot about the rumble being this weekend. Such a weak card, no hype at all and they didnt even try hyping it up. Who actually cares about any of the matches on the card. Spoilers (SPOILERS!!!!!!!) say that AJ is retaining. Common sense says Brock isnt losing that title. The womens rumble match based on history of women getting gimmick matches will probably suck. I think the raw tag match is another one but who cares about that one because we literally saw the match a million times already (well with the same 3 of the 4 guys but its not like JJ will change it up all that much). And then the actual main event, the rumble match where there is no one to get excited over and no one who would make a hype winner. Everyone in that rumble is a jobber or an old guy and will probably be as boring as last years.

WWE are truly in a shit state.


----------



## Sasha Banks (Jan 11, 2017)

Raw 25 was pure ass, they bombed it, nothing but a bunch of cheap vignettes.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm still scratching my head... 

SCSA was there.. In the ring.. STEVE FUCKING AUSTIN...

And you don't hand the man a live mic? Not a single GIVE ME A HELL YEAH?

Nothing? At fucking all? The McMahons themselves literally hogged the mic...


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> I am willing to bet that in the next 25 years this Raw will still be looked upon as one of the most underwhelming sad Raws in history.


I do not disagree


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Tonight further validated what I've known for a few years now: WWE has all the money, all the talent, and all the resources, yet are fucking awful at time management.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

IronMan8 said:


> Bret Hart forced his way into the main event, so can Seth.


Bret Hart wasn't injury prone

Bret Hart wasn't dangerous to work with

Bret Hart has rich wrestling history running through his veins

And most importantly.....

Bret Hart had an entire country behind him


Then again I don't watch WWE so what do I know?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Wow this is fucking hilarious reading through this LOL, feel bad for all of you who watched this.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

They can't fix this, there's only one Raw 25. If they truly thought this was a good show, they should all be ashamed of themselves.

I've seen plays that were more exciting than this... FUCKING PLAYS.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Man now I'm glad Dean Ambrose missed all this :lol


----------



## Makehimdrinkit (Sep 27, 2016)

DX-Superkick said:


> Bret Hart wasn't injury prone
> 
> Bret Hart wasn't dangerous to work with
> 
> ...


Fixed that for you.

Rollins lol


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> I am willing to bet that in the next 25 years this Raw will still be looked upon as one of the most underwhelming sad Raws in history.


WWE will not last another 25 years. There's absolutely no way in hell.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This shit was an abomination.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

You know I do feel the only way to try and get through WWE viewing these days is to be really drunk or really high... or both.

Come Royal Rumble I am downing a few shots of vodka and finishing off with some JD and coke, I aint taking any chances on WWE again, at least not sober 

Kind of thankful I tend to not watch Raw and Smackdown very much anymore. Otherwise I;d have alcohol poisoning


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vince went to Bret because he was trying to get away from the steroid trial and steroid-ridden bodies he had as Champion.

Stop.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The funny thing is that the Royal Rumble PPV could be worse than this :lmao

Why do I torture myself by watching this shit..


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Tonight the Good Brothers & Finn Balor was babyfaces for 1 night

They joined DX then battled The Revival


----------



## TheNickRobbins (Mar 21, 2016)

no the real funny thing is the claims that this was meant to be bigger than the night after mania raw, how bad is that gunna be if this is better?!


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Rainmaka! said:


> Tonight further validated what I've known for a few years now: WWE has all the money, all the talent, and all the resources, yet are fucking awful at time management.


I'm not sure time management was the issue. None of the segments would have been better given more time, in fact most of the segments could be classified as a form of torture if they had been given more time.

If anything I think tonight proved no matter what show it is or how "big" or "important" it is WWE just don't give a fuck.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't think any 2018 Raw will be as horrendous as tonight's episode. 

This company makes me ashamed to be a wrestling fan.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

DJ Punk said:


> WWE will not last another 25 years. There's absolutely no way in hell.


I am actually conflicted, I dont know if they can or cant. Past successes have given them billions and although viewership is decreasing, they still sell alot of merch and WM probably makes most of their profits for the year. And Mania isnt dying anytime soon.

But viewership is falling and interest and cultural relevence is at an all time low. No casual cares for the product and the hardcore fanbase, little by little are all leaving to and stop giving their money. They have been downfalling since 2008 and 10 years later, they still have something going on for them. 

I would totally see the death of the E coming if WWE were TNA level right now but they arent so I guess they may make 25 or come close. Again I have no clue.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Oh my that was bad. Elias and Asuka were awesome in their segments. That's about the only positive I have to say about this show. Stone Cold pop was amazing, too. Other than that, hated it, most of the legend appearances were pure shit.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

HBKRollins said:


> I was at Avenged Sevenfold tonight, looks like I didn't miss anything.


Do they play anything from Waking the Fallen these days? That's my favorite A7X album.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> Bret Hart wasn't injury prone
> 
> Bret Hart wasn't dangerous to work with
> 
> ...


Not much? :draper2


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Law said:


> The funny thing is that the Royal Rumble PPV could be worse than this :lmao
> 
> Why do I torture myself by watching this shit..


I agree, if this was the go home show that as supposed to promote Royal Rumble, they did a bad job...

I dont care if it was a celebration show, you had 4 hours, you can squeeze in the cameos while adding a build to the Rumble. And still they failed. To me it felt like a house show, a bad house show at that.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

LucasXXII said:


> Do they play anything from Waking the Fallen these days? That's my favorite A7X album.


Chapter Four and Unholy Confessions :mark


----------



## Balor fan (May 9, 2017)

Law said:


> Tonight was the night to showcase their new top stars and the only ones who really got anything were Roman and Braun.


I disagree, the show was trash but Miz, Elias and Balor all got big rubs. I was actually surprised they let Roman lose on such a big occasion.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

HBKRollins said:


> Chapter Four and Unholy Confessions :mark


Sounds great! Some love for Second Heartbeat and I Won't See You Tonight would be nice too haha.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955656089474879488
:lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

BTW, the Revival burial was sickening.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Just off the top of my head ways they could have used the legends better

Bischoff could have been made honorary GM for the night 
Could have used appropriate legends in piss matches as guest referee, DQ the match when disrespected and hit their finisher for a pop 
Could have brought a legend or two down to do commentary, have a wrestler bump into them, get pissed, run in the ring, hit their finisher behind the refs back for a pop and screwjob finish
Let Dibase be a manager again for a night and show how important managers could still be and heel it up with dirty tactics

I mean.. Just there alone. 4 basic ideas that

1. Would've incorporated legends into the show
2. Made the shit they were feeding us at least palatable. 

But no.. Literally the biggest use of legends was having them sit at a fucking Poker table and a watch a retard eat worms.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Imagine this show really going the rumored 4-5 hours.

:lmao :lmao


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

I can't believe they didn't have a big angle lined up. My word.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Mango13 said:


>


Why wasn't that on TV? That was actually entertaining and well scripted.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Himiko said:


> Think of all the pussy the Usos would get if they weren’t married
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro one of them gets to lick the glow off of Naomi's ass every night.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> I'm not sure time management was the issue. None of the segments would have been better given more time, in fact most of the segments could be classified *as a form of torture if they had been given more time.
> *
> If anything I think tonight proved no matter what show it is or how "big" or "important" it is WWE just don't give a fuck.


Such as the women's tag going through 2 commercial breaks?


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955656089474879488
> :lol


I don't know whether to laugh or feel bad for all those duped fans....


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

McNugget said:


> I can't believe they didn't have a big angle lined up. My word.


That was the biggest problem with the show. In however many years when someone asks "hey remember the Raw 25th Anniversary Show?" they'll be met with a resounding "nope".




... Unless of course it's remembered for how bad it was.... but I'm not sure that's what WWE should be shooting for...


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> I am actually conflicted, I dont know if they can or cant. Past successes have given them billions and although viewership is decreasing, they still sell alot of merch and WM probably makes most of their profits for the year. And Mania isnt dying anytime soon.
> 
> But viewership is falling and interest and cultural relevence is at an all time low. No casual cares for the product and the hardcore fanbase, little by little are all leaving to and stop giving their money. They have been downfalling since 2008 and 10 years later, they still have something going on for them.
> 
> I would totally see the death of the E coming if WWE were TNA level right now but they arent so I guess they may make 25 or come close. Again I have no clue.


Punk and Bryan are pretty much why people haven't completely tuned out yet imo. They sparked a much needed interest in their weakest years (Shield helped a lot too). But now, there really isn't much keeping the fans invested anymore since Punk left and Bryan retired.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Watching 3 hours of Gordon Ramsay compilations is more entertaining than this Anniversary Raw.
More creative, too.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Rainmaka! said:


> Such as the women's tag going through 2 commercial breaks?


Precisely....

Although to be fair every single match, promo, segment, and video package seemed to have 2 commercial breaks interrupting it....

fpalm

I guess you were right about time management issues :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


I've been laughing at this for awhile now :lol I love that running gag of Chris never being able to tell Mike & Tom apart


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Torrie Wilson was the only good part of this show. Man, she is beatiful.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Leather Rebel said:


> Torrie Wilson was the only good part of this show. Man, she is beatiful.


The hottest there is, the hottest there was, the hottest there ever will be.


It really is a testament to her beauty that with six seconds of air time she managed to steal the show... 
Or is that a testament to how bad the show was... 
You know what... both...
It's a testament to both :lol


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

OK that RAW 25 was really really bad... And wtf was the point if Undertaker?

On top... Woken already broken... Against Wyatt... King of Jobbers


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This pic from SCSA stunning Shane is awesome


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> This pic from SCSA stunning Shane is awesome



Shane has always done an amazing job selling the stunner, especially when hes drinking the beer and spits it out. Reminds me of Unforgiven 2000 

First of like 3 stunners happens at 7:40 sorry for the shit quality was the only video I could find of it on youtube.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

So all that hype and fuck all happened then?

Fuck.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> This pic from SCSA stunning Shane is awesome


:lol

Shane always did take a great stunner.





Brock said:


> So all that hype and fuck all happened then?
> 
> Fuck.


Frankly fuck all would have been a step up from what happened.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


Sister Mike Tom :lmao :lmao I love this guy. This was way more entertaining than the whole show.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Brock said:


> So all that hype and fuck all happened then?
> 
> Fuck.


 I swear to god there hasn't been a passable RTWM since WM 30.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Glad I didn't bother


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Law said:


> I swear to god there hasn't been a passable RTWM since WM 30.


A feel like all the Mania's after 30 have a common theme... but I just can't put my finger on it...

:reigns2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brock said:


> So all that hype and fuck all happened then?
> 
> Fuck.


I did tell people not to get their hopes up, because amongst all their planning of a supposed big show, what did they have to offer? That's what people needed to look at. What could this show do that would be big? John Cena heel turn? Not happening. Brock Lesnar defends and loses the world title to Braun Strowman? Not happening. CM Punk returning? Not happening. This is ALL WWE has. The rare big things that they could do, like the first two items I mentioned, they won't do, because it interferes with their plans. Plans that no one cares about, mind you.

I knew this wouldn't be a big show, I said it going in, because unless you were gonna do something that they've proven for years that they're not willing to do, they had shit to offer.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

That Austin pop made the show for me. I ain’t caught a Raw for 6 months but had to tune in to possibly see Stone Cold drink beer and stun someone; I wasn’t disappointed.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

OK saw the part where the past women came out. Greatest women of all time? Then they show K2? Yeah, no!


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

zrc said:


> OK saw the part where the past women came out. Greatest women of all time? Then they show K2? Yeah, no!


Torrie Wilson.

That segment was fine by me.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Torrie Wilson.
> 
> That segment was fine by me.


Had no problems seeing Terri & Torrie again they both looked great. But for the announcer to claim them as the greatest of all time is just crap. 

They could've just said women from the last 25 years of Raw. A memorial section and then Molly, Victoria, Jazz, Lita, Stacy, Beth, Layla, Ivory, Melina being up there and it would've been cooking.

It just came across like they couldn't get anybody else to show up.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

zrc said:


> Had no problems seeing Terri & Torrie again they both looked great. But for the announcer to claim them as the greatest of all time is just crap.
> 
> They could've just said women from the last 25 years of Raw. A memorial section and then Molly, Victoria, Jazz, Lita, Stacy, Beth, Layla, Ivory being up there and it would've been cooking.
> 
> It just came across like they couldn't get anybody else to show up.


Yeah, I can't disagree with you there. 

Hyperbolic is the nicest thing you can say about referring to that group of women as the greatest of all time. Most of them weren't even the greatest of their era :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Yeah, I can't disagree with you there.
> 
> Hyperbolic is the nicest thing you can say about referring to that group of women as the greatest of all time. Most of them weren't even the greatest of their era


Reminded me of when wwe had Chimel claim Limp Bizkit as the greatest rock band in the world ever, at Mania 19.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Funny thing is I remember a lot of people were bitching after Raw 1000 happened too (I never did. Always thought it was great) but now everyone and their mom agrees that Raw 1000 >>>>>>>>>>>> This shit show.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

zrc said:


> Reminded me of when wwe had Chimel claim Limp Bizkit as the greatest rock band in the world ever, at Mania 19.


I completely forgot they did that :lol

In 2003 no less fpalm


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

3 hours of advertisement for the WWE Network. Imagine how that show came off to a non-regular viewer!

"Hey guys! Remember Bischoff? Well, we won't show you what made him relevant... Just that he exists and he's here! Go check out Bischoff on the network!". Imagine the poor sap who thinks "Damn, Kelly Kelly is hot and apparently a legend. I should go check her stuff out!". And then they see it. May whatever Gods they worship have mercy on that poor bastards soul.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

I watched RAW this week.

Good to see some old faces, but other than that, nothing to write home about.


----------



## Cazorla (Jan 23, 2018)

What a load of shit.

I don't have high exceptions when it comes to WWE, but I genuinely thought they would do better than this.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW 25th Anniversary kicked off with a solid opening segment. Never get tired of seeing Stone Cold stunning Vince and Shane. It's after that segment where things went all over the place. I enjoyed the Reigns/Miz IC Title match as I loved the result and I knew Reigns was not going to lose clean. Jason Jordan got loud boos and could overtake the boos Reigns gets each week. Jericho/Elias backstage segment was cool and loved the DX Reunion stuff.

Other than that, everything felt rushed with no big payoff. Almost felt like nothing big happened. Women's tag match was fine and I had no problem with it. The Smackdown stars who were invited did nothing on the show. Bray Wyatt/Woken Matt was randomly booked with Bray winning clean. Undertaker's promo felt lackluster and the final segment was over so quick as the show went into a long overrun. Was nice to see Bischoff onscreen for a quick segment and man Torrie Wilson is still so fine! I thought RAW 1000 was a better show overall.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Yeah, I can't disagree with you there.
> 
> Hyperbolic is the nicest thing you can say about* referring to that group of women as the greatest of all time*. Most of them weren't even the greatest of their era :lol


That's hilarious. :lol



zrc said:


> Reminded me of when wwe had Chimel claim Limp Bizkit as the greatest rock band in the world ever, at Mania 19.


Actually, he said favorite band in the world.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

I shouldve known better than to get my hopes up for wwe in 2018, seems to be a pretty forgettable show.


----------



## KZA (Aug 2, 2017)

-Undertaker's entrance gets bastardized and then he says nothing of note
-Generic DX reunion, Road Dogg looked like a trailer park dad and X-Pac looked like a fucking rat
-No Orton makes 0 sense whether you're a fan of his or not. None of these are realistic but how cool would it've been to see any of Batista, Mysterio, Rock, Punk, Hogan show up
-Nash and Big Show too crippled to appear
-WWE tries to tell me that The Bella Twins and Kelly Kelly are legends
-Whatever that poker table shit was supposed to be
-IC title picture is stale beyond belief and has been for like a year

Enjoyed Austin segment and Balor Club getting some shine. Jericho, Jordan, Asuka, and Elias/Cena were all decent I guess.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Why? You could lose the Manhattan Center bits and not miss a single thing.


That's the problem. WWE should've chose one arena and stuck with it instead trying to do both and cheating the fans who bought tickets to the Manhattan Center.



DJ Punk said:


> Funny thing is I remember a lot of people were bitching after Raw 1000 happened too (I never did. Always thought it was great) but now everyone and their mom agrees that Raw 1000 >>>>>>>>>>>> This shit show.


Of course people were mad after RAW 1000, look how it ended.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Torrie looking hooooooooooooooot tho :lenny

Opening segment was fine even if it was a Stone Cold greatest hits but it's always great seeing him out there and the pop was great. Miz winning the IC was good too but his reign will probably be the same as his last one and we all know why Roman dropped it.

Show was shit tho. I and others worked ourselves into thinking something. ANYTHING, would happen. But no. They even fuck up their own big anniversary show a week before the RR.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Brock said:


> Torrie looking hooooooooooooooot tho :lenny
> 
> Opening segment was fine even if it was a Stone Cold greatest hits but it's always great seeing him out there and the pop was great. Miz winning the IC was good too but his reign will probably be the same as his last one and we all know why Roman dropped it.
> 
> Show was shit tho. I and others worked ourselves into thinking something. ANYTHING, would happen. But no. They even fuck up their own big anniversary show a week before the RR.


:coke

What did you make of Taker's promo? Is he retired or not


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Donnie said:


> :coke
> 
> What did you make of Taker's promo? Is he retired or not


No idea. Not even Jerry/JR could comprehend what the fuck it meant. Just a waste of a segment and it felt completely throwaway.


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

Brock said:


> Torrie looking hooooooooooooooot tho :lenny
> 
> Opening segment was fine even if it was a Stone Cold greatest hits but it's always great seeing him out there and the pop was great. Miz winning the IC was good too but his reign will probably be the same as his last one and *we all know why Roman dropped it.*


Another Rumble win?












> Show was shit tho. *I and others worked ourselves into thinking something.* ANYTHING, would happen. But no. They even fuck up their own big anniversary show a week before the RR.


Yeah, seems like its our fault.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Remember last week when WWE said that RAW 25 would be bigger than the RAW after this year's Wrestlemania?

Fuck, that episode is going to be just Rikishi coming down the ramp and taking a shit in the ring.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Ending wasn't great but :braun wrecking Lesnar and :brock with the bumping again.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I didn't expect to be but I'm happy to see Miz as IC Champ again. I really shouldn't be, but I'm optimistic. He's been surprisingly well treated since returning, he's already been booked better in 2018 than he was at any point in 2017. The fact he got to go over Roman Reigns is honestly spooky, feels like an alternate universe, I'd have sworn Miz would never, ever get to go over Roman. So I'm hoping against all WWE logic and reason that he gets treated well in this reign, and actually gets to have some important feuds other than jobbing to The Shield.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I didn't expect to be but I'm happy to see Miz as IC Champ again. I really shouldn't be, but I'm optimistic. He's been surprisingly well treated since returning, he's already been booked better in 2018 than he was at any point in 2017. The fact he got to go over Roman Reigns is honestly spooky, feels like an alternate universe, I'd have sworn Miz would never, ever get to go over Roman. So I'm hoping against all WWE logic and reason that he gets treated well in this reign, and actually gets to have some important feuds other than jobbing to The Shield.


Miz carried Smackdown when he was on that show from January to April (2017).


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

I enjoyed Taker's filler promo /s


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

WWE with a p.bad commercial break timing just as Scott Hall was coming out.


----------



## it's squezzy bitch (Jun 27, 2016)

hadn't watched raw live for many years, decided to give it a shot with it being it's 25th anniversary, I turned off after around 45-50 minutes, what a snooze fest, it's just the same regurgitated shit that they have done at previous raw "specials" that dwell on nostalgia, said once and I'll say it again, wwe fans are way too easily pleased.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

My thoughts

- "I'm Jim Ross alongside Jerry "The King" Lawler!" and the Fink doing ring announcing at the old school venue - classic

- Vintage heel Vince and Stone Cold coming out was pure nostalgia but loved it. Great way to kick things off. Vince to his credit took a decent Stunner. 

- 8-women tag was meh although nice moment for Asuka afterwards. Kinda odd given the Rumble is coming up we didn't see any of the Smackdown women getting involved. Hinting that Asuka is going to win like this feels a bit too obvious

- Throwing a bunch of legends into a room. Come on, couldn't the Brooklyn Brawler had jobbed out for someone? Hell I would have laughed if Nia Jax had demolished him in 10 seconds :lol

- A great video package proceeded it but for me that was one of the worst Taker promos I've ever seen Undertaker do. Quite sad really

- APA segments were nice and Ted Dibiase is classic. Kinda stupid wasting Jeff Hardy and MVP as background characters. Hell they didn't even acknowledge MVP so a lot of people watching would have had no idea who he was :lol 

- Here are some GM's waving. Yay?

- The finish To Miz/Reigns was brilliantly executed camera work wise given the exposed turnbuckle had not been seen unless you were in the building. Reigns wrestle mania trajectory all the more clear now he no longer has the mid card belt. Good night for The Miz who was getting huge cheers all match :lol 

- The Peep Show segment felt very rushed and Christian was just shoved to the side. Not a fan. Jason Jordan though, boooooooooooo :lol 

- WOO sound cracking Segment! 

- Nice video package for Edge

- Bray/Broken Matt match was head scratching to have it happen at the old school arena. Not to mention so short and Bray easily wins? Ok then...

- More waving legends, this time the women. Nice moment for them, even if some of them being thought of as legends is laughable (Brie Bella, Kelly Kelly? LOL ) No Lita was also very strange and Torrie Wilson could easily come back given she still looks stunning. 

- Elias/Jericho was gold. The pop Jericho got when he appeared was INSANE. I hope he keeps that look. 

- Speaking of Elias. "Undertaker is a decrepit old man, he should buy a ticket to Elias and sit in the stands" Line of the year so far. :Rollins

- John Cena looks like a total doofus when he acts tough. Glad Elias came out on top, I was quite surprised. 

-









- Never knew The Godfather was married. Assuming that actually is his wife? :lol

- Pointless tag match but VINTAGE 3D through the Table. Should have been at the Manhatten center to give them SOMETHING! 

- Always good to see Mean Gene and AJ Styles fanboying was amusing

- After a whole lot of nothing, the Manhatten center finally got something with DX coming out plus Scott Hall. They faded to commercial during Razor's entrance?! Ridiculous.

A out of nowhere "Too Sweet" moment with Balor Club and then The Revival got The Ascension treatment at the hands of the legends. I don't think even that really made it value for money for the people who paid to be at the old school arena. 

- Brock, Braun and Kane ending the 25th anniversary of RAW. Yea... no this should have been earlier in the show. 

A few nice nostalgic moments but its a good thing I watch the Royal Rumble by default even when I wasn't watching week to week for years because it hardly got me excited for it.


----------



## BlackPrince96 (Jul 19, 2016)

This shit was disappointing af, where was Orton? Couldn't we have Orton & Christian remincising backstage? Flair walks in and puts over Orton given their history? Couldn't we have a Brock and Austin moment? Couldn't MVP get recognized? Couldn't we get a fake CM Punk return with KO/Zayn coming out to get heat? A New Day/NAO & Xpac segment? Couldn't we get a Cryme Time segment? Brothers Of Destruction? 

Man lowkey gutted, was actually excited for this, whole thing was a mess. Should've had an actual show at the Manhattan Center and steamed it on Facebook Watch or the Network, I feel bad for whoever paid money for that mess.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

I still have no idea why you waste so much time on that 8 women tag on a Raw 25 show and also the stupid Titus world wide and slater and rhyno match just for the dudelys. Could have done much sooner and faster. 

This whole raw was a huge let down from what they could have done and the creative team is just plain boring and lazy and has no idea what the fans think is entertaining. 

Austin does even get on the mic and that whole segment was too long and drawn out. 

The Undertaker comes back after all that happened at Mania for that! Taker, the whole McMahon family and HHH need to fuck off and not be involved anymore on screen


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

What a load of fucking shit.

WWE is such a constant disappointment.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

i thought the show was decent


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Not going to lie, I got to the end of the show and thought, was that it?

I enjoyed the opening segment, the moment with Balor Club and DX and really enjoyed Elias looking great against Cena but the rest felt like filler crap.

Poor Revival :frown2:


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The show was a lot of fun but it was fun in the way a sugar rush is - short term high, zero long term value.

Look past the nostalgia markouts (Austin opening the show was what I thought they'd do and it was the right choice) and it was a show chock-full of WWE's boring formulaic storytelling format that left me _less_ excited, not more, for the Royal Rumble. Aside from bringing in the legends, they put zero effort into the build for the actual performers at the Rumble. Zero. The legends masked it during the show, but when it was over it became painfully clear.

At this rate I'm probably going to be bailing this week. We'll see soon enough. Hope everyone enjoys another manufactured, droll WrestleMania season.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

think this biggest problem is literally nothing of any really value happened here, just forgettable shite.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Miz carried Smackdown when he was on that show from January to April (2017).


Indeed he did. He was a huge part of what made SmackDown feel special.


----------



## guts64 (Oct 13, 2017)

They had Y2J and they just kept him in backstage. What a waste. 

They should have make a decision between a celebration for the 25th anniversary or a true go home show for the Royal Rumble.
Yeah, you remember it's Rumble time Sunday.
I mean, why you don't put a segment with Styles in the ring, the freaking WWE champion, and some possibles Royal Rumble winners?
Same with Brock.

And by the way congratulations for spoiling the outcome of the universal title match Sunday with Braun standing tall at the end of the show.
Everybody knows that Brock will retain the title but it would be really kind to just pretend that everything is possible for one fucking week.
As for the Revival burying, no comments.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Punk getting a massive pop from a still image of him :lol Just imagining the pop he'd get for an actual return.


----------



## Vidie (Sep 12, 2016)

I only watched the 40 minute highlights on RAW and even that was boring. It was just put together so randomly. This was a chance to have a big moment, Debut a new star, a new group, tease some big matches or just something to remember. 

Take the Balor/Bullet Club interaction with DX for example. WTF was that? Just imagine if DX turned up on a DX coach, only to have DX members attacked by masked men, who then destroy their truck. Have DX re-group and go looking for these guys for the whole show while bursting into rooms to reveal an old legend. Some get attacked by DX some are left. Finish the one night story line with finding the men and attacking them revealing their faces for it only to be the Balor/Bullet club. This creates a brawl between old legends and new guys in the ring and out back. Security comes rushing in while the commentators close the show with expect a lot more of this at the rumble on Sunday bla bla

They could of even continued the show on the Network after it finish for people to tune in to watch the brawl finish.

For all the hype RAW 25 was given, it had no pay off.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Miz carried Smackdown when he was on that show from January to April (2017).


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

And yes, I thought the show was massively disappointing. Was expecting way better. It felt largely forgettable overall, and not a show that I'll remember years down the line like RAW 1000.

Nothing on this show really compared to the Rock/Bryan/Punk & Punk turning Heel. Which ended up being a great talking point coming out of that show.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

What a mess that show was last night. Seeing Austin again was great but he literally didn't say a word. The rest of it was just nostalgia for the sake of nostalgia. You would think that this would be a wake up call for WWE to stop relying on these old acts and make sure to create new stars but we all know Wrestlemania is going to be the same crap it has been the last several years. They bring back a bunch of nostalgia acts to try and cover up the fact that they don't have any of the new acts over because they booked them like crap all year.

The lone bright spots for me though were Elias and believe it or not Jason Jordan. I love what they are doing with Jason Jordan right now, it actually reminds me of Kurt Angle when he first came in to WWF. He has a face that is easy to hate. It would be nice to have an actual babyface be entertaining instead of always having to be a heel to be entertaining but Oh well I'll take what I can get at this point.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

If people want to know what is wrong with current product this show is a great example. So damn disappointing and boring. Just randomly put together without any payoff.


----------



## Roadrunner5225 (Jan 23, 2018)

Can you imagine what future anniversary shows will look like? Who will get excited to see the likes of New Day, Roman Reigns, Sheamus or anyone else on the roster sans AJ Styles and maybe Kevin Owens


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

Watched some of the segments but not all. Would have liked to hear Austin talk little bit on the mic at the beginning of the show but regardless it was nice to hear the massive pop he got.

Someone made thread about this but Taker's promo was pointless. Never been a fan of The Undertaker on the mic especially when he isn't involved in some kind of a feud. I guess it's still plausible that he wrestles at this year's Mania but yeah, that segment did nothing for me.

Miz vs Reigns felt slow. I loved their match in Houston's Raw couple months back but this wasn't that good. When Roman kicked out of first Skull Crushing Finale the crowd chanted mildly "This is awesome" so i guess some part of the live audience liked the match. I thought the finish of the match was cleverly booked because i didn't notice Miz removing the padding from the turnbuckle.

Cena put over Elias big time at least for now.

Would have loved to see The Rock and top mic workers like Cena and Stone Cold speak little bit more on the air but other than that i had no problem with the show.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

One major thing missing.

In 2005 this happened in a nearly identical segment on RAW as last night










In 2018 Steph runs away... Because... Equality.. Or something


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

What a terrible show :bosque

The Austin segment and Torrie Wilson still being an 11/10 were the only highlights :bbrown3


----------



## AllenNoah (Jan 12, 2017)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



DemonKane_Legend said:


> In the feud for the Universal Title, tonight is Kane's night. Kane will get the upper hand on both Strowman and Lesnar


So how'd that go? Legitimately asking. I was 
hanging with my friend and missed Raw. Sounds like I didn't miss much, though.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Austin still the man out there with that proper star power and looking great in the process.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Honestly, what a god damn gong show after the opening segment. I thought for sure it was going to be a fired up night, but Christ did the wind ever get taken out of the sails. 

*The Bad (For me personally):*
- Jericho gets a 30 second backstage segment.
- Revival get squashed.
- DX coming out and... doing nothing?
- Takers promo was kind of awkward
- The Peep Show was a dud
- Styles gets an interview?... They're still trying to get the Kami thing over, and it's lame. 
- Alexa couldn't have looked like more of a twerp when she was with Charlotte 
- Wyatt/Hardy was a dud (Where do they go from here)
- Rhyno/Slater vs Titus Brand... at the end of the night? That's Sunday Night Heat material. 
- Manhattan Center was basically a shitty sports bar. 
- The Brock/Strowman/Kane to end the show segment fell flat, and why were the legends/current superstars even out there? What did they even do?

*The Good (For me personally):*
- Opening segment... Austin is the GOAT. Don't like it, fight me.
- Torrie Wilson is still an absolute rocket
- Cena putting Elias over to a degree
- Reigns/Miz ended the way it should and was a decent match

Like get your fucking shit together. Jesus Fucking Christ.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Quite a few folks on the Observer board are saying Taker was wearing a wig. I wonder if that's maybe why his segment was so short.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> Quite a few folks on the Observer board are saying Taker was wearing a wig. I wonder if that's maybe why his segment was so short.


You know I thought the same thing. His hair looked very long from what I could see and it did look rather unnatural. I don't know tho but, just what it looked like.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock said:


> You know I thought the same thing. His hair looked very long from what I could see and it did look rather unnatural. I don't know tho but, just what it looked like.


That's what I was thinking, too. I was happy to see Austin look good. He looked better last night than his past appearances, like at WM 32 when he looked alittle chubby. Seems like these guys go in ebbs and flows of looking okay and not. They put their bodies thru hell for 20-30 years. I'll cut them a break.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Just off the top of my head ways they could have used the legends better
> 
> Bischoff could have been made honorary GM for the night
> Could have used appropriate legends in piss matches as guest referee, DQ the match when disrespected and hit their finisher for a pop
> ...



Jericho alone had plenty of options. 

My preference, could've had a random segment with Michaels getting ready, Jericho asks Michaels how his eye is (a reference to the Jeritron smash that kickstarted the run of Jericho's career AS A HEEL ON RAW), says he will see him out there. Jericho as Honest Man says he is going to finish the job he started 10 years ago. Michaels comes out, says he has backup. DX comes out. Promo exchange with HHH, HBK and Jericho. Jericho gets laid out, then you can transition to the Outlaws and Balor if you wish.

Could've incorporated Jericho right after Stephanie ran out from Austin's segment. She hits backstage, runs into Jericho to do their routine once again. 

Could've had a running thread through the show where Jericho runs around backstage putting everyone he has history with that was there (plenty) on The List. 

Just off my head.


----------



## komba (Feb 22, 2016)

I think the biggest issue over the last couple of years is that there is very little long-term story telling. Everything is just thrown together with basic concepts in mind.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

what a lame fucking show. WWE has lost it completely. opening segment was great. fuck Stephanie for not taking the Stunner though. Trish is fucking hot. Torrie is fucking hot. people at the Manhattan Center should kill Vince for the show that he didnt give them and then should kill themselves for apparently paying more than 800 dollars for tickets. why couldnt they just do the first hour from one show and then do 2 hours from the other? this was just fucking dumb.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Just got round to watching.

Vince was just great in that opening segment, an absolute master. From getting 'Thank You Vince' chants from people who no doubt bash him and his company online every night to getting them to boo him :lol :lol . Couldn't help but feel all of this was clearly building up for Austin and I was just waiting for it. Must admit, got very nostalgic at the ASSHOLE chants though. Props Brooklyn. That fucking POP for Austin though. Jeez. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

God, imagine going from Austin to watching women wrestle. Fast forward.

Undertaker looked awesome to be fair. Didn't care for the promo though. Just kept expecting Cena to come out to be honest. 

Reigns/Miz next - Decent match, expected Miz to win and wasn't proved wrong. Reigns now goes on to win the Royal Rumble. Predictable really.

:lmao :lmao at everyone just joining in to the poker game backstage. 

:lol at putting Broken Matt and Wyatt at the Manhatten Centre due to their ridiculous 90s gimmicks. Throwaway match.

Elias and Jericho :mark: Seriously how good is Elias? An absolute natural. Absolutely owned the whole segment from his mic work at the beginning to smashing the guitar over Cena's back. Great segment. 

Absolutely no good came from that DX, Balor Club, Revival segment at all - hideously done. It was nice seeing the likes of HBK and Hall again though as always.

Main event segment seemed so rushed. What was even the post of all the guys surrounding the ring when they didn't achieve anything? Nice to see Strowman stand tall, but the whole Rumble PPV is so predictable that I couldn't care less.

Overall, a nice nostalgic Raw - but that's all it was. Absolutely silly to have it as a go home show to the Rumble and even sillier having it at two venues.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

From the YouTube clips:

Mean Gene reminded me of Hans Moleman.

Torrie Wilson has always been pure sex. 

Trish looked like she couldn't stop smiling. I mean literally, she looks like she's had a lot of work done. Still fecking lovely though.

The Revival burial was needless - DX/The Clique or whatever can fuck off into the sunset. Embarrassing to watch.

Bray vs. Matt Hardy after weeks of 'build up' (ha yeah right) and they have a throwaway match with a clean win. Nonsensical? Oh it goes through WWE like a stick of rock.

So glad I didn't watch this shit.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson is aging like wine. She doesn't look she's in her forties at all.

I legit laughed at mccool's reaction. People only for the Undertaker not mrs. Taker lol.

Austin still badass at the age of 50.

I get that kane is putting over people but lets make him look legit in the triple threat.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Highlights;
-Opening segment with Shane, Steph, Vince and Austin. Just superb and everything I want from a reuinion show.
-Torrie Wilson. My God. Looks better now than she ever did.

Thats it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Must admit, did find it funny that everyone in this thread was praising Vince only to then bash the show he booked :lol


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: RAW 25 YEARS CELEBRATION THREAD*



Headliner said:


> That whole thing felt like a passing of the "too sweet" moment. I marked.


:kliq


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Schwartzxz said:


> what a lame fucking show. WWE has lost it completely. opening segment was great. fuck Stephanie for not taking the Stunner though. Trish is fucking hot. Torrie is fucking hot. people at the Manhattan Center should kill Vince for the show that he didnt give them and then should kill themselves for apparently paying more than 800 dollars for tickets. why couldnt they just do the first hour from one show and then do 2 hours from the other? this was just fucking dumb.


They paid $800 for that shit? Surprised there wasn't a riot . They got freaking hosed!


----------



## Eric Casas (Sep 26, 2016)

$800 for that piece of shit? My god.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

When was the last time a Raw discussion thread got over 2900 replies?


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Bret Hart said:


> When was the last time a Raw discussion thread got over 2900 replies?


*Answer:*









I'd cherish this thread, don't see anther one like this coming for awhile especially if we are ALL on the road to #REGINS-A-MANIA IV courtesy of #WWELogic


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Anyone else find it funny that all of the usual fans that are in the front row of every show were in the Manhattan Center instead of Barclays Arena. They had hardly any Live show :lmao

It felt like a usual Raw just with special guests.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I got what I wanted in the first segment so I didn't care about the rest of RAW tbh


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Overall, a disappointing show. Started off strong with the SCSA segment, but went downhill quick. The only other enjoyable parts were Miz regaining the IC title, Elias, and of course the Divas. If I never see The Clique/DX on my TV screen again it'll be too soon. They were embarrassing.

Jesus H. Christ. Shawn Michaels is the epitome of the word "douchebag."


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

Can't say I enjoyed any aspect of the show really. Even Steve Austin coming out couldn't do it for me. Maybe if he had Stunnered more people during the show I would have enjoyed it but him coming out and giving Vince and Shane stunners just felt kind've weak. Then there was the segment with DX/Kliq, pretty boring really. It's not a DX reunion unless they're not making other wrestlers look bad at their expense. Undertaker's promo, as much as I like him that was god awful stuff. 

So yeah I though the 25th anniversary was crap, everything that happened I already anticipated happening before it happened, and there were no real memorable moments.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

I actually enjoyed the show - the Austin segment was a letdown but otherwise it was fine. Ten times better than a usual RAW (although that isn't saying much)

the Manhatten Center was a farce though and it took something like an hour for them to even go there after the start (and then a minimal amount of bad stuff) - I don't know what WWE were thinking with that


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Just finished it. Seeing Jericho's Alpha Club shirt on RAW was awesome. Everything else sucked. Even the Stone Cold segment was so forced it hurt to watch. And no Bret Hart? How do you not have Bret? Because you're idiots, that's how.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I thought the show was fantastic, a good 5-6 moments on the show that was worth tuning in for. The rest was just modern day WWE but...what else do you expect?*


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

Manhattan crowd got their money's worth.

Vince and Hunter did a helluva job puttin' all the most annoying fans of their product to the Manhattan Center on purpose so the smarks don't ruin the damn show.

Always workin'.

Manhattan Marks.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> Overall, a disappointing show. Started off strong with the SCSA segment, but went downhill quick. The only other enjoyable parts were Miz regaining the IC title, Elias, and of course the Divas. If I never see The Clique/DX on my TV screen again it'll be too soon. They were embarrassing.
> 
> Jesus H. Christ. Shawn Michaels is the epitome of the word "douchebag."


RoadDogg looks like: Didn´t we just hate these guys on TV, now HHH makes me take happy pictures with them. Tomorrow the whole internet hates on me for stupid storylines and angles again.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Hall looks like a wax statue


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

RAW 25th edition was written badly


- opens with JR/King which is always good 
- shane/steph take over and they play video package with a bad song to give this video a theme and that felt super awkward 
- Vince comes out and the 1st thing he noticed was hearing the fans chanting (CM punk) before steph corrected him which brought him back to reality , this was bad because vince wanted to play the face character before turning heel and that was botched already 
- Steve Austin comes out which was cool until they dragged the whole bit way to long for no reason , why was shane stunner'd ? isn't he a face ? that bit was a cheap fan service
- women's match , skip since Charlotte isn't there
- another bit where nostalgia acts are delivering their lines badly , no one cared about any of them even when they were on the show every week 
- Undertaker shows up after being humiliated by Roman last year , yet he comes out and says he buried every wrestler who came to the dark side !!!
- crappy bits no one liked nor mentioned 
- Roman vs Miz , finally something entertaining and what a match/result , this can play beautifully to Y2J vs Miz in WM34 to crown Miz as the greatest IC in history and i know their fued would be fantastic if it even happens
- Peep show was actually good 
- BW vs Broken matt was very entertaining and the fans reacted to it amazingly
- Elias and Y2J bit was hacky but Y2J is a damn master so he saved it 
- Cena and Elias bit was ........ WTF and why ?? 
- Dudley boyz bit was meh 
- DX bit was alright but nothing came out of it even with Balor club vs Revival match , HHH claims they are back ? really ?! mentioning Chyna was the most interesting thing in that whole bit
- Braun vs Kane vs Lesnar , the best thing in this whole night bcuz it was telling a story and building for RR even more than the last few weeks 


i give it 6/10


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Says a lot for how flat it fell that on the show celebrating 25 years of Monday Night RAW, the thing that made me mark out the most was the Miz winning his 8th Intercontinental Championship.

Then again it's pretty hard to get me to give a shit about anything if the only selling point of it is "but the nostalgia!" so I'm hardly the sort that would have got suckered in by shit like opening the show with 15 minutes of prattling just so Stone Cold could Stunner Mr. McMahon for the 5000th time.


----------

